# Nexus 7 Thanksgiving Contest Thread!



## willverduzco (Nov 22, 2012)

Entries for the Nexus 7 Thanksgiving Contest go in this thread! Keep your eyes on the XDA Portal for full contest rules and details!

Edit: Now that the contest has gone live, here's the link!
Edit 2: Alright, guys! The contest is now closed! Thank you to everyone (and I do mean everyone) who participated. A winner will be announced in the coming week!
Edit 3: The winning developer has been announced! Congratulations to XDA Recognized Developer Quarx! Thanks for everything you do for the community!
Edit 4: Update time! Decide what happens to the second Nexus 7!
Edit 5: For those unhappy with the changes, see this post.
Edit 6: The second Nexus 7 winner (XDA Recognized Developer ::indie:: ) has been chosen. Stay tuned, as we finalize the details on the additional prize that will be given to the original winning nominator!


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for everything I have, although I might not have much.
My Galaxy Nexus (Lilly) is doing well and even though my Nexus 7 (Mindy) is broken right now, and my laptop (Katya) is failing on me, I'm still glad I have something.
But if I somehow win, I'd for one of the AOKP developers to receive the Nexus 7. I'm not sure if AOKP counts as a developer since it's a group, but I hope we can figure something out. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## chrisrotolo (Nov 22, 2012)

I am thankful for aorth 's development and contribution for the Samsung Galaxy Tab Plus 7.0. Without him we would all very likely be stuck with stock. He has built many Recoveries, and builds and maintains CM ROM's( 9& 10) for just about every tab plus 7.0, incuding of course devices he does not even own. He does so with limited resources from Samsung. He is one of the nicest devs as well, not flaming n00bs, genuinely helpful, and is not interested in donations for himself.
He is a true master of Linux and an Android expert. He also develops for may other devices including Tab 7.7 and a Huawei smartphone, I think. He has made our devices literally like new devices, with all of the usual custom ROM goodies.
We should all be honored to have such a wonderful guy at XDA. 
Thank You and Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Giblet-dono (Nov 22, 2012)

I want to say thanks to J4N87, Otherwise known as Jan. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2229548

- I know Neither Jan, nor I live in the US, But I want there to be recognision for this developer!

Jan is a whole new Developer, as such that he has not been a rom developer for long yet.
But the impact this person has had on the rom development scene is gigantic!

The first time I noticed him as a developer was in the days of the first custom roms for the HTC One X.
He (re)made some very great mods for existing roms, such as the Advanced Power Menu and Extended Quick Settings.
Up till then this was not possible in Sense 4.

After a while of addepting his mods for bases and roms he decided it was time for something new, and more challenging.
At that moment his struggle  began!
He started to develop his own rom, first alone, but not much later with a small team.
The device he developed the rom for, named Bulbasaur, was the HTC One X.

This first rom was already a breakthrough for sense 4 roms.
A HUGE amount of tweaks was included, some things never seen before were achieved.
And as the rom kept evolving, from Bulbasaur > Ivysaur > Venusaur > Charmender > Charmeleon, more functiosn kept on being added!
The roms were everytime nearly bugfree and every bug that was present would be fixed in no time!

The only complaint that kept coming back for Team PKMN, was that their name was to "childish"
Now I must make a footnote here: I really liked the PKMN name, and the "EvolutioN" idea!
But.. as always ..a great transition could not be prevented..
And Finally after a LONG wait (well, everyday waiting is long), Team Pkmn, rebranded to Team Venom and release their new ViperX Rom.

Again flabbergasting all their users, they actually managed to find some new features to implement, never seen before features on a custom sense rom!
They implemented an OTA update system which integrated PERFECTLY with the standard HTC OTA update system.
They implemented a theme engine, not only for the taskbar, but also for all sense icons, and SO much more.
And who can forget the AWESOME Venom Hub in which all these resources can be shared and downloaded!

Since then the ViperX rom has evolved with more tweaks, more skins and more awesomeness with every updated!
Ofcourse other forums noticed the awesome development for the One X..
And more and more wnated a taste of this sweet, sweet venom..

The Venom team kept expanding and today 14 devices are supported by the Viper team:
Sensation, One X, One XL, One S, Saga, Desire HD, Vivo w, Vivo, Evo LTE, Inc 4G, Vision, Rezound, and both Evo 3D's!

I have tested this rom myself on the One X, One S, Sensation and Desire Z and everytime I am astounded by the quality.
So I really want to say thanks Jan! Thanks for this awesome development!

Besides his development Jan also is a very calm and patient helper in his thread.
Even when a question ahs been answered a thousand times, he answers it again, calmly.
And I think most important, he also takes time for his (Soon to be) Wife...

P.S. I know most people will write about devs like Football, Xoom and Amarullz.. and I don't want to deny them any time in the spotlight, but I think J4N87 deserves the spotlight for once!
P.P.S Thank Jan on twitter  ->  https://twitter.com/j4n87


----------



## themadmen (Nov 22, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

My Favorite Dev have to be Mazda for my EVO 4G. I can see myself following his ROMs for a very long time. And that is refreshing because too many developers nowadays happen to be over and done with in a day or two and then left to rot in the shelves.




Thank You


----------



## melvinchng (Nov 22, 2012)

Morfic, he makes good kernel... What he does is different from others. He don't rush to release a kernel, what he did is test it for few weeks, tweak that and only release that.

He is a really responsible developer out there. Willing to fix those big and share his experience with users. I'm sure he is a great developer!


----------



## kushagrgoyal (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to thank bruce2728 for his awesome jelly bean ROM for HTC sensation. It had led to the best experience  my phone.
This is his ROM thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782009


----------



## rwilco12 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!

Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.  

If anyone deserves a free Nexus 7 it's him!  

And I wouldn't say no to one either...  

EDIT: Oh and it's his birthday today so that should be an extra point in his favor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2012)

*Randomblame*

HTC hit us Inspire 4G and Desire HD users with the news that ICS will not in fact be on our devices.  We petitioned, whined, and I believe one of the other community members actually cried on the forum... All was lost and we would have to sink into the GB oblivion... until our faithful devs squeezed out droplets of the ICS goodness into our devices... but one developer took it further... beyond all of our collective imagination... Randomblame created Jellytime... JB ON OUR DESIREHD/INSPIRE4G!  With this amazing dev at work, there was pretty much an update each week (still going!).  Our Inspire4Gs/DesireHDs are blazing fast.  On behalf of the Inspire4G/DesireHD users, I would like to thank Randomblame for his amazing contributions to our community with supplying us a big finger to HTC. BTW here's his link http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1776875


----------



## Razorbacktrack5535 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would thank cb22 for his project to make ArchLinux running on TF300; now I can use it instead of my netbook


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Nov 22, 2012)

would have to be

Rom > ARHD - Mike1986

Kernel > Faux123


----------



## LEGOracer69 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to thank clemsyn for his help. I am ASUS TF700 user, and there was a problem with power of the device. I asked him to help our TF700 community, and he has made us great kernel with CPU and GPU overclock, and he did it developer style, for free.


----------



## shrome99 (Nov 22, 2012)

Superkid. He develops for the Desire S, which isn't a very popular device. He was the first person to get an AOSP ROM (CM7) on our device, and eventually got it official CM support. He was the first to port MIUI to the device, and later joined MIUI.us, and helped port MIUI to a ton of devices. He was the first to get ICS on our device, and worked along with m-deejay to fix the million issues encountered. He was the first to get Jellybean (4.1) for our device. Since HTC didn't really release ICS even when JB was out, he had to work with the Andromadus team to get kernel 3 on our device, which gave performance a SERIOUS boost, sorted most of the bugs on JB, and actually made sense of project butter. This was an exceptional task, and really took a lot of skill. I don't have enough adjectives to describe how grateful I am for all his work  I'm sure he would be working on 4.2, continuing his streak of 'firsts' if he wasn't with the army right now, but real life always comes first


----------



## omac_ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Considering I have chosen only Samsung devices (and most of them being the international versions) I would not have enjoyed them nearly as much without the contributions of recognized developer Entropy. Seriously, that guy is everywhere and always looking out for new devices. I heard this might not be the case with my most recent Galaxy Note II purchase, but I wouldn't have enjoyed my original Note or my AT&T GSII nearly as much. Thanks Entropy!


----------



## Nokip (Nov 22, 2012)

I would have to say Gokhan Moral. The discovery of siyah kernel changed the way I think about flashing. I didnt know anything about rooting or modded roms and when I started reading about it I stumbled on siyah kernel. The stuff developers can do with code is pure magic and visiting Gokhans website has become part of my daily routine.  Thank you all devs.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## sparky28000 (Nov 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> HTC hit us Inspire 4G and Desire HD users with the news that ICS will not in fact be on our devices.  We petitioned, whined, and I believe one of the other community members actually cried on the forum... All was lost and we would have to sink into the GB oblivion... until our faithful devs squeezed out droplets of the ICS goodness into our devices... but one developer took it further... beyond all of our collective imagination... Randomblame created Jellytime... JB ON OUR DESIREHD/INSPIRE4G!  With this amazing dev at work, there was pretty much an update each week (still going!).  Our Inspire4Gs/DesireHDs are blazing fast.  On behalf of the Inspire4G/DesireHD users, I would like to thank Randomblame for his amazing contributions to our community with supplying us a big finger to HTC.

Click to collapse




I second this for you.


----------



## cquinn (Nov 22, 2012)

This question is a little like asking if you like breathing better than sex.  How do you choose?  I've gotta choose notta for such a wide range of development and on such a cutting edge.  Paranoid Android is absolutely amazing.  And like many developers here it was started even though he didn't have his own HTC Evo4GLTE to work on.  I would be amiss without thanking XDA for hosting and maintaining this site and encouraging this community.  I will always be grateful for all the hard work and dedication to share with everyone the efforts of such talented developers.


----------



## mijjah74 (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is honestly the nicest thing anyone has ever done or said for me.  I'm thankful for my family and very thankful for friends like this.  You are a great guy and friend.  Happy thanksgiving to you and everyone else.  Enjoy the day and get off xda.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fryingpan0613 (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^ This

sent from my awesomely huge Note II


----------



## DomusX10 (Nov 22, 2012)

I thank you Zohaib0001 for the wonderful ROM Xperia T style for my Arc S. 

He had a new life since I put it. 

And then thank the philosophy of this forum: "Who knows more, teach. Who knows less, learns". Simple. Light. Wonderful.


----------



## kdizzleh85 (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Complete agree here man.  Mijjah has been creating the best roms/themes since I was in diapers. I have always been were he has gone in order to follow his genius. Only dev who has really responded directly and seems to be in a place to help up and comers.  

Just saying.... 
The best dev around and helps with anything regardless of donations and personal advances. 
Again Happy B-Day


----------



## cooldude9119 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi i'm thankful for nobodtAtall for all his developements in the older Xperia devices, nAa is a great developer thanks to whom the X8 devices get good jb builds. I mean sony stopped support for X* in foryo but this great guy is developing both kernel and rom for this device and thanks to him its getting jb working on it & when i asked him to support the latest xperia devices (2011 series) he aggred to do it. This guy is really great


----------



## thoughtlesskyle (Nov 22, 2012)

My favorite developer is Myn/Incubus26jc and team warm, 

I have run warm roms on almost all of my devices, they are always a good mix of style and new functions, and personally the reason why those 2 dev's are my favorites, is partly their work, but mostly because they were the dev's that got me into developing and theming. 
To this day I can PM one of them, or get in touch with them on Gtalk and they will give me suggestions, and as much help as i need. They have been a big influence on my work and Myn even offered my team (team D3rp) the chance to continue the Warm ROM line on a device other than the SGS3 that they have all moved to. 

and that is my reasoning


----------



## I-S (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to nominate Quarx. 

Motorola have a deserved bad reputation for firmware, and Quarx was the man who gave the Motorola Defy CM7 and CM10, and now even a custom kernel. 

Without his help, the Defy would be stuck on 2.2 (2.3 in some cases) motorola firmware that was unable to run maps without crashing. It turned an almost useless phone into something phenomenal. Up until the release of the Sony Acro S, it was the only waterproof, ruggedised phone out there that wasn't low-resolution or low-powered. It was a brilliant piece of hardware let down by terrible software and Quarx was teh central man to fixing that. Not to say that there was not good work put in by others, but Quarx was the main man.


----------



## joemhewitt (Nov 22, 2012)

The best developer on the Galaxy Player forum in Supermaster34. There are other people contributing to getting camera on ICS but he/she does the most.


----------



## Naddict (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






fryingpan0613 said:


> ^ This
> 
> sent from my awesomely huge Note II

Click to collapse




I concur with and support mijjah74... Case closed... 

Plus, he is a handsome and caring individual who saves animals...

Just give to him and we can all relax... 



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## travisw0204 (Nov 22, 2012)

I can honestly say I am thankful for mikeyxda. I've used many Roms in the past from the PPC-6700 all the way up to my current EVO LTE. Most of the Devs were awesome but Mikey goes above and beyond for his users. I usually donate to Devs but for Mikey I've given multiple donations because he is just that great at what he does. The attention that he pays to detail is unmatched and his Roms are rock solid out the box with everything working. The best thing I like about Mikey is that he is in the trenches with us. You can ask the same question over and over and if there's something you don't understand, he will gladly answer it unlike some Devs who blast you for asking a question EVEN IF you read the Op fully and don't understand still. Mikey is always available to his users. He also doesn't discourage others from using other Roms which is unheard of for a Dev that is as good as he is. He is so confident in what he puts out that he knows once you use it, you'll continue to use it or, at the least, you will save it as a nandroid backup if you try something else. I've even tried venturing out to other Roms on the LTE and I keep coming back to MeanRom because it flat out WORKS!  My experience with the EVO LTE has been great and that's all due to Mikey and MeanRom. Mikey is a GREAT DEVELOPER and more than just a Contributor as his title states. I'm not only here for the contest but also to plead with the XDA Gods to make Mikey a RD. I know there's a process but his recognition is long past due. His name pops up in a lot of different Roms because Devs are using his work to run their own Roms. I think, when you get to that point, you're more than just a Contributor. You then are part of the reason why most of us root in the first place. There are many Devs out there but the ones that remain consistent and ground breaking are the ones that sit atop the XDA throne and I truly, wholeheartedly believe that's Mikey all day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## th3controller (Nov 22, 2012)

The developer I'm most thankful for would have to be Bhundven. Without him our device would still be stuck at Gingerbread. He always works at his best when releasing a build, and currently he is working on an Aries Kernel for our device. Everyone in the community appreciates all of his work and all his contributions. Not only that but he is part of a great team of developers that he works side by side to bring out the best for our device. As far as I'm concerned he deserves a reward because he contributes as much time as possible for our device while still doing the things he does in real life.


----------



## th3lawmak3r76 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Joedeuce*

I am immensely thankful for the developer joedeuce. He stuck with the Inspire 4g/Desire HD while every other developer in "The Family"had left. He had customizations on his redemption rom before anybody else that i know of in the I4G/DHD community did.Joedeuce made my phone in my opinion better beyond belief. The palringo chatroom that you spend time on is wonderful! It helps you get in touch directly with the users of your ROM which i have seen not many devs do, at least in this form.My I4G now runs ICS perfectly and is as smooth as stock gingerbread with the Redemption ROM! So thank you again joedeuce as you have made the best rom for the inspire/desire hd.

Link to his profile:http://http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=836059


----------



## TrayLunch (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 +1, and if multiple entries were allowed, I would throw bigtoysrock and rwilco12 into the same pool, for I feel they have contributed almost as much as he has. I will instead take solace in knowing that we are all backing the same dev for all of his amazing contributions and community spirit. *MIJJAH74 FTW!* 

Since I can only nominate one dev, I'm nominating rwilco12's post as winner as well. I wanted to back it with more than just a thanks. I don't feel like I've done enough for the community to deserve a Nexus 7, but that guy has. 

EDIT: Might I also add that the Nexus 7 community would *GREATLY* benefit from the addition of those two individuals. 

Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness


----------



## manwithmanypiercings (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for ManelScout4Life http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=349119 and his JellyBeer ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1979080.  I've enjoyed every ROM he's done and he seems to do them better than the original developers sometimes.  His current version JellyBeer has been smooth and reboot free for me which is a must since i'm on my phone ALOT throughout the day. Battery life has also been phenomenal. I have tried many custom ROMs for my Note and always go directly back to his. I was even set to stay on one of his ROMs that went official and after flashing the official ROM I had a ton of issues. I have to say that almost anything he makes works almost/near flawlessly compared to anything Official that I've tried. I'm also thankful that he made it through Hurricane Sandy alright as it affected many people in the North East.


----------



## johnthehillbilly (Nov 22, 2012)

My favorite dev? ...  mattlgroff , no contest!! Without Matt, my razr would essentially be useless.but it alive and well. thanx to his Razr Utilitie(s) .... Matt is also an inspiration to those of us at "entry level" developing and Android programming...Although i would love to win the Nexus 7, my entry to this contest is primarily to (hopefully) give Matt a better chance at winning.... so his horizons can be expanded.  Thank you MATTLGROFF for all you do, and good luck !!


----------



## jojoost (Nov 22, 2012)

The dev I would like to thank is Bedalus, because he has been on the Nexus S for quite a while. 
At first he started doing benchmarks of rom and kernel combos. He now makes the best kernel that has ever existed for the Nexus S. The best feature of this kernel is MTP, which our phone never supported before! 
Great shoutouts to him and I hope you will win the Nexus 7!! 

Which will make me win one as well :highfive: :laugh:

Once again, thanks Bedalus


----------



## bigtoysrock (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel the same way about mijjah74, he's more than my favorite dev by a long shot!! He's a great friend and helps everyone that asks for it. Thanks for what you do, have done and will do! 

Huge thanks to Rwilco12 also!! Having you around makes my job so much easier.


----------



## hevivito (Nov 22, 2012)

I am thankful for ::indie::, gokhanmoral, and AndreLux developments. Without them I look stiff using the stock firmware. They have built many ROM, Kernel and builds and maintains Custom Stock Firmware, for just about every Samsung Galaxy S3, including of course devices he does not even own. They are the nicest developments as well, genuinely helpful, and is not interested in donations for himself. He is a true master of Linux and an Android expert. He also develops for may other Samsung smartphones, I think. They have made our devices like new devices, with all of the usual Custom Stock Firmware goodies. Thank You very much.


----------



## nerdfacenyan (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to say out of all of the developers I've had the pleasure to use the work of (and there were many, I change devices more than I change clothes it seems) IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo is by far the most talented, and just as importantly, the most fun. Whether its pulling in a ROM under 100MB or naming that same ROM (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻, Neo brings in an awesome mix of amazing development and silly laid back humor that makes every thread a pleasure to be a part of, even when there are no issues to be had. 

Every thread is a mix of silly and serious, from Gangnam Style to GPS fixes, and for once I find myself crazy active in a thread for a ROM that is mostly stable and doesn't have many problems, just for the silly stuff. 

So for bringing not one, but eight amazing ROMs to the HTC Rezound (and they're all amazing, I've used all eight) and always offering a laugh as well as a helping hand for all of them, I have to say Neo is my favorite developer on XDA.

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## tallblazer124 (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My vote would be for Mijjah also.    He is so involved with the community and he fulfills all of the request that are possible to be fulfilled by his users.   First of its his birthday and all he is still trying to release his latest build for gs3. 
He has turned the gs3 and the gs2 into a better beast with all of the latest cutting edges tools and mods.  I love the fact that he never pushes for donations he just does great work for his users without expecting anything in return.   His ROM's has a built in updater that makes it so easy to update and modify. Users rarely has to ask for an update because when They want something new they just navigate to the cooked in updater. Finally he is a teacher. I was a heavy Iphone and Windows Mobile user and knew nothing about android. When I started following his work and had trouble shooting issues,  He went into great detail about what is the problem and how to fix it.  Now I am fixing everyone phones.


----------



## Kwinn123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Favorite dev(team) is the liquidsmooth devs so helpfull and such a great rom! fastest most customisable most stable AOSP rom for One X also there constantly updating 4.2 stuff next update!!!


----------



## Tomaxda (Nov 22, 2012)

Does it need to be strictly a 'developer'?  There are lots of people on XDA (and elsewhere) who contribute a great deal to the XDA and Android communities in other capacities.

I'm thinking of efrant, who is a Nexus guy from Montreal, Canada and has 3600 thanks!

I have no one particular story, but have seen him patiently help endless number of people (including myself) with flashing and modifying their phones.  He runs a number of threads and keeps the the information in this up-to-date and accurate.  I particularly want to stress that we in Canada have had a tough time with the Galaxy Nexus - we were on 4.0.1/4.0.2 until September!  I am very pleased that Google felt our pain and has gone to such lengths with the Nexus 4 (bypassing all of our carriers) to ensure that the problems we had getting our updates won't happen again, but in the meanwhile efrant was the salvation of many a poor Canuck who managed to jump from 4.0.1 to 4.1 with his help!

(I have no personal connection to efrant.)


----------



## Leoisright (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, where to begin.  I actually have 3 developers I'm thankful for.  Myn, Virus, and of course TommyTomatoe.  So to choose 1, I pick myn .

This started about a year and a half ago (possibly longer) when I started to really try to learn Android coding.  It seemed like I was way over my head but really wanted to learn as much as possible.  It took being mentored by 3 fantastic Devs in order to bring me up to speed on not only how android worked at it's core, but the modding needed to bring various mods to life.  Quicksettings, Unlocked Hotspot, 4-1 reboot options, beats audio mods, camera hacks, zipalignment, then of course Open Source.

Myn has been a critical mentor in my development.  He may not necessarily know how much so but he truly was.  If it weren't for his Warm Series of roms, I may not even have wanted to dive in to the developement arena.  Once I knew that's what i wanted to do, here comes Virus.  He was still young at being a developer at this time but talked with me and showed me the ins and outs of decompiling apks, smali edits, building roms, to build.prop edits, ext4, framework modifications and so much more.  He even offered many times to call so we could go over some of this.  At this time, I didn't even know what ADB was nor how it worked.  

After quickly picking up the knowledge, I reached out to Myn and offered to become a beta tester and quickly entered the world of porting and modding framework and apps.  Soon after is when I became friends with TommyTomatoe.  Together we created some special things for android in which I will get in to in a little bit.

I remember when Myn got sick one time and was taking some time off building his roms, I offered to step in and take pure RUU updates and deodex them (thanks Football for the links), proceeded to modify the 4-1 bootmenu, add hotspot unlocks, implemented beats audio, camera mods, quicksettings mods, and more to help keep his series up to date.  During that time is when Tommy and I became pretty good friends.

After feeling like I've learned so much with a sense based ROM, I figured there was no better time to learn AOSP.  Thanks to preludedrew and Evervolv, Tommy and I got to work branching off their github to create our own.  That's when Classicnerd came to light.  Not only did I not understand Java, but there was no knowledge of how the apps and jars were put together, what files changed specific settings or how to create a kernel during compile.  Boy was there a lot to learn.

After purchasing a HP Touchpad, I used Cyanogenmod GB release to modify the rom.  I started a thread in the touchpad forums and sooner then later had over 1 million views with reaching 2k downloads per day.  towards the end, it was being downloaded 20k per week.  WOW.  Thanks to the generous members, they decided to sponsor Classicnerd with enough touchpads and a very nice compiling computer to bring ICS to life.  Of course, it wasn't an easy task.  Thanks to CM for helping with the device tree, and Preludedrew for spending countless hours helping me get it working correctly, Tommy and I soon launched our own github for ICS supporting 4 devices.  HP Touchpad, OG Evo, Evo LTE, and the Kindle FIre (didn't work that great).

Thanks to a few developers helping, we were able to bring HD Video aboard, I fixed the sound glitch to have the first ICS Touchpad with working screen off audio (later fixed the correct way by JCSullins, to finally bringing Flash video on board.  Now we are working at bringing JB to the device.

The entire time, Myn, Tommy, and Virus have helped teach a noob member in to a recognized developer with almost 6k thanks.  Working mainly from source code now, they have given me the tools and confidence to work on kernels, source code, smali, creating custom meta-inf, to now mentoring others to give back.

Even if this isn't considered a winning story, I just want to give thanks to some people.

Myn, Virus, Tommy, Preludedrew, Misfit, Chubbzlou, Sac23, TMartin, Joelz, Cyanogenmod, JCSullins, ewalk, Jean Baptist, the entire group of donators that brought touchpads in our hands, XDA, the forum mods, MindSplit, Jzen, and so many more.  THANK YOU for believing in me, for helping me understand and become a developer.  To help me understand the ecosystem as great as android, I will forever be in you debt.

Thanks,

~Leoisright


----------



## W0jt1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well well well. My favourite developer is KonstaT. His amazing amount of work put into old zte blade is really big thing, and im very happy that blade users got Him as developer. He made my phonie run cyanogenmod 9 and 10, which is something unbelievable for me. Old phone with arm v6 running jelly bean. It must be really hard to make such a powerless phone like blade (600mhz) run so smooth, with almost all functions working. He is working really hard to make His roms better and better, and there are pretty regular updates to His roms. I hope He will win nexus 7, so He can use His experience for new device, and im pretty sure that nexus 7 will get some very high quality roms from KonstaT if he will win. I think He deserve that tablet for His hard work He put into blade, now He should work on something better 

Thanks for reading this, and sorry for my english.


----------



## paeddi (Nov 22, 2012)

My favorit dev is devinitely *elelinux*!
He is guilty for me still using my HTC Hero, He made this old device still usable over the last years.
Without him I would have bought a new phone long ago and would now be happy with my S3, or something like that.
But bebause of him my Hero ist still to goog to break up with it.
He made excelent job.
Thank you elelinux!


----------



## drewgalyen (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for having an amazing developer like Ricardo Cerqueira working on all the LG phones for us, I may have been forgotten by LG but not by arcee!


----------



## NikitoGR (Nov 22, 2012)

My father bought me the x10 in this summer (summer 2012) but we didn't knew that it was model of the 2009 year. My first was impression was great, I was thrilled as it was my first android phone (and with a huge scrren for me). After trying some apps I realized that the phone couldn't handle them. I took the decision to root and unlock my phone. I had tried many roms and kernels without a huge difference, until I flashed Feravolt's rom and kernel. My phone was flying, I could do whatever I wanted. But after I read that the x10 wouldn't be updated to ICS I was very dissapointed until Feravolt released his ICS! It is unbelievable that the oldie can run ICS and playing games that before couldn't run.
Feravolt made all x10 users to enjoy their phones!


----------



## procoder (Nov 22, 2012)

*paranoid android*

Paranoid Android is absolutely amazing. i like the work by http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3128576 (notta) on different devices and different version...as an when i upgrade my device i found paranoid Android everywhere..thanks for all this.


----------



## GuestK00399 (Nov 22, 2012)

my biggest thanks goes to the cyanogenmod Devs especially to xkonni. thanks for bringing us the fastest and stable rom the CM10-ville!!!! :good:


----------



## Fredrick Sylar (Nov 22, 2012)

*Team EOS FTW!*

Not two sane persons would argue that creators of CyanogenMod are THE BEST devs any scene have ever seen.
Without their contribution, I admit, I may haven't even got an Android Tablet nor Phone.

If I have to name an other team working on a specific device, that would be Team EOS for rekindling life into the origin of all tablets, the Motorola Xoom.
I was seriously considering selling my Xoom (first Android device I've ever bought and used) to get a Fruity product.
If it wasn't for them, I wouldn't have been convinced in the utter superiority of Android over iOSh*t.
*Not to mention they were the first team to ever release a Stable version of JellyBean 4.1.1 *


----------



## dweber81 (Nov 22, 2012)

I like free!  



rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FrepA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd have to say Seanzscreams for letting me get the maximum out of my TF300. by showing that even perfection can be perfected.  Brilliant work should get a brilliant reward. 

Since I'm not a US resident I know I can't win the device, but it would be nice if instead it could be sold to the highest bidder and the money could go to a good cause. Electronics, tweaking and modding are great, but when you put things into perspective it's not all that important. Most of us are fortunate enough to play around with these toys and worry about how to adjust them to our likings, while others are having to deal with the question whether they might be able to live another month or week. I'm sure XDA would be able to find a nice destination.


----------



## spectremANDROID (Nov 22, 2012)

*tliebeck is the name...*

I would LOVE to wax poetic about "*tliebeck*" who, as I understand it, created NextApp's FX FILE MANAGER, but the truth is, I simply have nothing to say but thank you for making such a basic and needed function so intuitive and for sticking to that where other developers of apps of this type are implementing goofier and goofier interfaces and/or ignoring root altogether. 

That is all.


----------



## Samiam303 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm extremely grateful for the contributions fattire has made to this community -- I first came into contact with him some time ago when I'd recently acquired a Nook Color. Fattire had published a wonderful guide on how to compile the Cyanogenmod sources for the Nook Color, and he's put out similar guides for other devices -- the Nook Tablet, the HP Touchpad, and not the least of them the nexus 7. He's a guy who's always willing to help out anyone looking for advice -- he was ever-present in many development related IRC rooms, and no matter what someone needed help with, he'd help if he could or would at very least help figure out who else might be able to. The Nook Color forum stayed a vibrant and thriving community long after the Nook Color was a new or current device, and it's truly a testament to the dedication of Fattire and the other folks who were willing to spend their time helping newcomers to the development world. XDA would be well served by more developers like him. In a scene where there's so often griping about which dev crew kanged what from whom, or people creating modifications and never releasing source, it's refreshing to have developers who recognize that for every person who you can help set up a working build environment, the community becomes that much richer.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd have to say that developer I'm most thankful for is XDA Recognized Developer krarvind.

Having used both SlimICS (Android 4.1) and Slim Bean on my Galaxy Nexus krarvind has consistently delivered extremely lightweight, fast, yet functional ROM's that appeal to even the most hardcore Android purists. Every option is open for customization, and his response times on issues are as fast as his ROM's.

In my opinion, if anyone could be considered a true XDA Developer, it's krarvind. His ability to stand out on a device as popular as the Galaxy Nexus (among the myriad of others that he supports) shows his skill. Plus, anyone who can cure my ORD and prevent me from constantly looking for other things to flash definitely deserves a prize: hopefully a Nexus 7 level prize. 

Sincerely,

Jase


----------



## tommy0823 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am personally thankfully for dreamsforgotten. He has been an invaluable asset to the nexus community from the very beginning. He always brings us the newest and most reliable ROMs, and contributes an unbelievable amount of time, help and laughs among the community as a whole. He has set up a development "tutorial" for all of us interested in learning. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32933805 I personally started using his pool party roms, and have been hooked ever since. I truly believe that dreams deserves this more than anyone. I'm not taking anything away from any of the other devs on xda, or anywhere else for that matter. He is an asset to any community that he is involved in, and a fantastic developer. I would honestly love to win this contest so that dreams gets the device. So please look into all he really has contributed over the years, and you'll see that he really does deserve this. Thank you for your time, and I look forward to seeing dreams come out on top. Just like his roms. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Malave (Nov 22, 2012)

My nomination for favorite XDA Developer goes to dwitherell http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4041997. I own the Droid Charge which was one of verizon's first 4g phones and had a super amoled plus screen. The Charge replaced my broken rooted OG Droid and while it was nice to watch videos on, it didn't really replace my Droid. So I rooted it and tried the couple of roms out for it and was happier with it. With the increasing amount of new phones coming out, the few developers soon left for newer and better pastures and who could blame them. Enter dwitherell. He started with his tweakedstock rom which was, as the name implies, a stock rom with a few tweaks. It was a good clean rom which he very actively supported. As all the other devs left the Charge, he stayed with us and continued to evolve his rom into the tw34k3d 3.0 rom I use today. Thank you dwitherell.


----------



## Get Fired (Nov 22, 2012)

*I'm most Thankful for.....*

Well even though I am new here and all, I'm still learning a lot. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1, which is currently running CM10. This is only possible because of our awesome developer codeworkx. Without him my SGT10.1 would still be stuck in Samsung's crapwiz stock ROM. 

I'm very Thankful for codeworkx, because of his hard work and his effort to help not only the SGT,but other models including phones. He's provided Cyanogenmod, and help for those who have it. This developer should be recognized ultimately because of his hard work and effort, I look up to this guy, I mean he only knows so much! It all started when I got my SGT. 

When I first had my SGT10.1, I thought it was cool. I thought to myself; There's nothing to do to it to make it better, only because I had no idea what rooting meant. One day a couple of friends came over and they checking out my new SGT and how I called it the iPad Killer. At the time it wasn't... My friends complained how laggy it was and how terrible the launcher was as well. So that night I was practically on Google the entire night looking for solutions. Turns out that removing bloatware makes the tablet faster, however I couldn't achieve that since I didn't how I would do that. So the next day I asked my friend who owned a Nexus 7, he told me all about rooting and what it meant and how it was awesome and all now that it was "rooted". So he referred me to this site. I looked for my model, and boom there it was! He told me to follow a rooting guide. I looked for one and found an awesome rooting guide. I followed it and although it was a pain to finally get into Clockwork Recovery, I finally made it. After all the pain and hard work, I looked at another thread in which it told me to flash a ROM to enjoy "your device's full potential", and so I did. I looked for a ROM and found a Cyanogenmod 10 thread by codeworkx. He gave super clear instructions on how to flash ROM's on his thread and by the end of the day, I had CM10 running on my SGT10.1. It is super fast and I couldn't have done it without the help of codeworkx. In the end here are my final words: 

*THANK YOU CORDWORKX FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK. AND DEDICATION TO HELP THE COMMUNITY.*


----------



## sRs DoLLaR mEnU (Nov 22, 2012)

*The dev I'm most thankful for*

The developer I'm most thankful for has got to be newtoroot. This guy has increased the quality of my rezound drastically. My phone was experiencing random reboots and overheating on another rom I was running. I have to use a sense 4 rom for work so my only other choice was newt's rom. I flashed his rom and all of the issues went away. When I did have problems with his rom, He personally replied to my post (He also develops for around 5 other devices so he is very busy). Newt has saved me from buying a new phone and has made my experience with the rezound an overall greater experience. Here is a link to his user profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3579348. Thanks for the great experience newt!


----------



## Boncey (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to thank nitubhaskar alot for all of his support towards the community.


----------



## LGXX (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to nominate *molesarecoming* for his absolutely great ParanoidAndroid ROM!


----------



## raman9 (Nov 22, 2012)

*I am thankful to entropy512 for his unwavering perseverance towards N7000 owners*

I am thankful to entropy512 for his unwavering perseverance towards N7000 owners. His hard work has brought regular updates and support to us all N7000 users which otherwise have been damned by Samsung's pathetic attitude towards developer community. I have been following the recent "Saga of Exynos 4 Dual device maintainer" with keen observation and his insights in the matter really gets the issue across. Hope you don't give up on us despite recent disappointments.
Cheers!


----------



## namila007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to thank "xl VipeR lx"  { http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1192300 } to giving me best android experience without stuck in the stocks  Because of he i  ableto unlock Bootloader and root my device  .and thanks to everyone in HTC SENSATION forum to who are try to give us best experience from the LATEST Android ver. [ all the guys in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1530004]


----------



## DroidModder (Nov 22, 2012)

I started playing around with Android development not too long ago, maybe September. I was so lost when I started, I was confused and did not really know the in's and outs of ROM development just yet. I made mistakes that would sound stupid to the pros. I was assisted by a lot of devs and other forum members at the time, but the developer that has helped me the most and that I am most thankful for would be *dazednconfused*. Dazed helps me so much even today.

I was having an issue with my ROM not booting/ an endless bootloop, and dazed took time out of his day and looked for the problem and then told me what the issue was and how I can fix it. I am glad because if it were not for dazed, I'd still be staring at my computer screen and my never-ending  bootloop GS3 trying to figure out what went wrong. I get dazed isn't a "Recognized Developer" on XDA, but he builds ROMs and he does an amazing, amazing, amazing(yes 3 amazings) job at themeing the ROMs he makes. He builds one of the greatest ROMs I have ever seen for the Epic 4G Touch(Sprint) and the Galaxy S3(Sprint), its called Wicked Sensations ROM. I remember when I wanted to find a sweet, sleek looking ROM and I couldnt find anything, then I came across *Wicked Sensations* and I literally fell in love with it. It is the ideal ROM for me, I love the theming, and I know everyone else who has this ROM running loves it too and would probably agree with me. I tried a few different ROMs by other devs(Not gonna name them) and I think by far, Wicked Sensation is the BEST! 

Now I'm not going to say this because I want to win, but if I win, dazed will get a Nexus 7, and that would be the best thing for the XDA- Forums because one of the greatest developers I have ever had the honor of working with will then have the ability to begin spreading his awesome work to other devices, the Nexus 7  in this case. 

If I win this, which I hope I do, I will start to make ROMs for the Nexus 7, because I really want to give back to the Android Community because they have done so much for me in the past, and I really want to and love to give back! Thank you XDA- Developers Admin Team for your time. I really hope you do pick me!


----------



## mike1986. (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm very thankful to JesusFreke for giving us smali/baksmali tools that are used by most of us :good: Also his amazing patience in explaining things and huge knowledge.


----------



## Misterowl (Nov 22, 2012)

The developer I'm most thankful for is LorD ClockaN. He has contributed so much for the DesireHD and happens to be my first smart phone. Pretty crazy to have Ice Cream Sandwich on a phone you just got. He also set way for other developers to make such great roms/kernels. He deserves this prize ^-^


----------



## Culex316 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Francisco Franco Android Kernel Developer*

I'd like to give my thanks to Francisco Franco, an XDA kernel developer here who mainly develops for the Galaxy Nexus (among other devices:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341

His kernel has basically been a godsend to us Gnex users seeking ways to make our devices more exciting to use. Since this is my first Android phone ever, I originally got it to load custom ROMs (as I've so often read about) but then got bored after seeing how besides the extra functionality, ROMs do not really offer THAT much performance wise...and that's when I looked into kernel flashing and franco and I gotta say, this developer has managed to consistently surprise and delight me (and thousands of other Gnex users) with his kernels that offer unsurpassed battery life, liquid smooth performance, the latest patches and updates from the linux, Google and Android repositories, as well as the ability to modify colors, improve the stock sound volume (both external speaker and in-call) and stable overclocking, which basically gave me a bigger incentive to stay with the Gnex even with the Nexus 4 being released. 

He even did some magic to the GPU Core interface making 3D games run smoother than stock, something which surprised me, and basically confirming that sometimes it's the software that does not make full use of a device's potential but slowly but surely franco is squeezing out every last bit of performance and functionality out of the Gnex making it even more of a worthwhile investment for me (after buying the unlocked international version before it officially went on sale in the Google Play store).

I have tried various other kernels but they all do not even come close to this one. (Maybe Trinity but franco's kernel has those fancy gpu enhancements)

So here's my thanks to Francisco Franco and his awesome kernel developing...I can't think of a developer who is more dedicated to his kernel and userbase and works more and more to improve his kernel even in the light of n00bs constantly asking questions that can be resolved with the use of a search box....he would certainly deserve this Nexus 7.:good::good::good:


----------



## jon7701 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am most thankful to Chad0989 who has taken his time to give us AOSP on the Rezound and has not once asked for a donation or a thanks (atleast i havent seen a post where he has asked). He has fixed almost all of the issues in it as well. He is currently in the process of giving us JB as well and it didnt even take him long to get that working! He is an amazing dev who deserves some more recognition other than the recognition of the Rezound group.


----------



## papete (Nov 22, 2012)

*dsixda is my fav*

Ok, here is my Android tale:

I've been a long time flasher, I've flashed my phones with new software since I had my Motorola V525. I remember that after buying my first Android phone I've taken tiny baby steps into the dev world. At first, of, lets root, it can add some nice functionalities, then unlock the bootloader, then trying to customize things a little more (maybe some decompiling and then recompiling). But the one dev that made me take larger steps was* dsixda with his kitchen*.

Being able to build my own ROM really got me interested into what is inside a ROM, how does it work, how can it be modified and the effects that those modifications may have, etc, etc. I went from having no idea at all (I have absolutely no programming skills, beyond a couple of excel "if's" as I come from a finance background), to being able to make my own ROM and most importantly, being able to modify it to my liking and knowing the effects of all the tweaks I've made. 

So thanks dsixda for this, I'm just ankle deep in the development world, and probably I'll stay there, but without dsixda I would still be just tiptoe deep.


----------



## Chukudu (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks To All Developers*

Every developer in XDA is a genius.. And Thanks a ton to all you... :good:
You guys are the ones who make droids shine and rise above all others.. 
Thanks again.. 

Spl thanks to Team FXP & AOKP


----------



## jimmygoska (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to thank  Blindndumb from the Desire S (Saga) forums. He helped keep my device active past HTCs involvement in the device and continues to port a range of ROMs to this great phone. From Paranoid Android, AOKP to Jellytime (CM10 and AOKP), Blind bean and much more he has allowed me to test all sorts of mods as daily drivers.

Thanks Blindndumb!


----------



## Fallon9111 (Nov 22, 2012)

*@Randomblame*

A ginourmous thanks to xda Dev. Randomblame 






Thanks to him, I (and hundreds, if not thousands of others) now have Jelly bean on our devices. I use the Desire HD (which officially only has gingerbread) I know he has ported Jelly bean to one or two others, or at least Im sure he has ported NEW jelly to that acer iconia (I forget what its called). he also got AOSP 4.2 on Desire HD before I blinked (maybe exaggerating)

I'm sure Random would appreciate a new tech to mess around with that won't 'need' any ports (though heaven only knows what could happen if he did ;P )

Anyhow, Randomblame's creations really inspired me into devving. I now have self compiled Cyanogenmod, AOKP and a couple of others (without a rom-kitchen) and i've not even taken all my GCSEs yet XD



> I don't have a U.S addres, but RB does, so if I win, can you send him mine too or donate it to someone who could test lots of hacks/mods on it (like adding a camera to it, or native sdcard??!). I hope something like that could be arranged, anyways i already have a Nexus7  )

Click to collapse


----------



## Steak1986 (Nov 22, 2012)

My favorite Developer is mike1986 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1631739)

Not only because he's at the same age as I am but rather for his Android Revolution HD Rom Series. I got it installed on my own Samsung Galaxy Nexus and HTC Sensation aswell as on several of my friends devices like the HTC One X and the Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300.

He's giving every device the litte bit more it needed to work flawlessly as the factory rom should be. More battery life and more speed at the same time. And mostly his versions are released earlier than the OTA updates we get in germany.


----------



## mrRobinson (Nov 22, 2012)

Well if I had to name just one I'd have to go with Chainfire
Sure we all know how much he contributes and keeps root going on so many phones but what makes me thankful is the knowledgable articles and explainations.
Articles like the Guidelines for problem-free su usage.  His dev blog is a must read as well.

Another dev stands out for me so I have to mention Entropy512. There have been various posts by him with nuggets of knowledge but in particular the Shi1tROM Tutorial is great.

Most recently I've been reading whatever I find garyd9 is writing.  Guys seems on a mission to share knowledge like Making your own kernel... and for that, I am thankful. 
So there's what I am most thankful for.  I'm sure I broke the contest rules by listing 3 but still felt these guys deserved a thanks post from me since their posts have helped and been appreciated by me so much.

Edit: In case this post has a shot for these dev's, I want to state that I have a Nexus 7 and do not need one.  If none of these 3 devs have one I am confident that the community would benefit very much if they had one.  So I would contribute the 3rd Nexus 7 (16GB wifi only) to the 3rd dev if this were allowed.  Communities like this are extremely valuable in multiple ways and those who contribute, participate, and append to the knowledge of others deserve a reward once in a while.


----------



## SiMBol10 (Nov 22, 2012)

*What I am thankful for:*

I am thankful to be part of the XDA community, to find rate and make apps and to try different roms on my aging Galaxy S. I am thankful for my growing knowledge of android and the fun I have personalizing it. I am thankful for all the stupid stuff on the internet that makes me laugh. I am thankful for the people who make me happy, the people who make work a joy and make going outside worth doing. I am thankful for science for all the interesting theories and phenomena. I am thankful for musicians who make the awesome music I listen to and I am thankful for all the film and TV I watch. In short I am thankful for a lot of things, but this list is starting to look never ending so I'll just finish up here.


----------



## sean.trinidade (Nov 22, 2012)

Steak1986 said:


> My favorite Developer is mike1986 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1631739)
> 
> Not only because he's at the same age as I am but rather for his Android Revolution HD Rom Series. I got it installed on my own Samsung Galaxy Nexus and HTC Sensation aswell as on several of my friends devices like the HTC One X and the Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300.
> 
> He's giving every device the litte bit more it needed to work flawlessly as the factory rom should be. More battery life and more speed at the same time. And mostly his versions are released earlier than the OTA updates we get in germany.

Click to collapse



+1. Mike1986 gets my vote as well. I have used his ARHD roms since my DHD, and his work has only gotten better over the years!


----------



## vx117 (Nov 22, 2012)

The developer that I would give MAJOR kudos to is Jocala. While some people have the latest and greatest phones running ICS and enjoying the amazing features that brought with it, I only had a Exhibit II 4G. It is one of those obscure mid-range phones that will not get a whole lot of attention from the dev community. In fact, even to this day, it still does not have an official dedicated section for it due to it being off the radar much of the time.

This phone was in fact one of my first android phones and I was excited at the prospect of rooting and flashing custom ROMs on it. I unfortunately learned that not much work has been done on it and Samsung had no plans on upgrading it to ICS. Even CWM did not make a custom recovery for it. Then in came Jocala. He was one of the very few developers who championed this phone. He was the one who was able to port CWM Recovery to it, allowing me to flash custom ROMs with ease. He made one of the first custom ROMs for it as well called PeachSunrise. It was debloated and ran much faster for me. Even though TouchWiz was not one of my most favorite UIs, I was still able to enjoy the experience due to Jocala's work.

I was satisfied with the few custom ROMs built based on GB, but after ICS came out and playing with it on my friend's phone, I became enamored with it. Unfortunately I did have the funds to purchase a high end phone running ICS or getting ICS at that time. I thought it would never happen as CyanogenMod had no plans to support my Exhibit II. Then low and behold, I found out one day that Jocala was porting CM9 to my phone. I was excited beyond imagination. He was able to work out the many bugs and kinks associated with it and I found myself being able to enjoy the pure ICS experience like everyone else. I considered myself extremely lucky. 

Overall, I lost all hope with ever getting custom ROMs or ICS on my phone, but Jocala stepped in and made my experience with the Exhibit II a million times more enjoyable. Thanks Jocala!

Note to the Admin judges: I am not sure if this entry will even be considered as Jocala is technically not considered an official XDA Developer as seen on his profile, but regardless I still feel I should give my thanks anyways and hope that one day, the Admins of this site will recognize him in some way for his brilliant work. However, in my mind, I consider him as a official developer  Thanks for reading!


----------



## coldsun15 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey all!
Since I dont live in the US, and therefore, am not applicable for winning, i'm going to take the chance and give thanks to more than one dev.

First of all, i'd like to start by naming NRGZ28 for his awesome Sense 3.5 rom for the HTC Desire Z. I've been using this rom for some 9 months now, and having tried many others (sense 3; 3,5; 4.0a; 4.0, and some AOSP) I always find myself going back to his rom, for its smoothness, speed, and good looks! So, Thank You NRGZ28!!

Next, I'd like to thank the whole Virtuous Team for their roms and tweaks, but specially for their 3.x Kernel, which has allowed a lot of ICS development for an old phone such as the Desire Z. I think anyone with a DZ using ICS, specially with Sense, should be giving a hugh thanks to this guys, because without them, development for our phone would most probably had stalled.
So, thanks Virtuous Team!!

Next, i'd like to thank Diamondback for developing Virtuous Ten Studio, which has been very useful for so many people in so many ways, to make so many cool things! Plus, he's a cool guy, willing to help anyone learn and/or solve problems when using VTS.
Also here i should mention Cypis, Flemmard and Vaelek, also for developing this tool!!
So, Thanks you guys!!!

Finally,  just say thanks to evey developer that has developed for the DZ, being themes, roms, kernels, tweaks, etc!!
Thanks to you all!!!

Coldsun15

Edit:
PS: Almost forgot, i have to give a big thanks to Nipqer, Guhl and Pierre_ja (cant remember his xda username) for all the help they give to noobs looking to root, and helping them with any problems they might have. (Have seen them bring some phones back to life!!) (might be missing people here, but just cause these guys are the ones i most talked to, so sorry if i've not included you!!)
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## zelendel (Nov 22, 2012)

Now a blast from the past that alot of people will even know. But I am thankful for Co0kieMonster 

His home tab mod really kicked off alot of HTC development for windows mobile, not to mention sparked interest in me to learn to do these things myself.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Nov 22, 2012)

*Johnsondr80*

What the heck?!

How are you supposed to choose from so many great devs? 


Thanks for pointing me to this thread Adam Outler.....I will try and keep this brief.


Of course this is going to sound completely bias as this developer is part of our own Collective team, but I admire and respect very much *Johnsondr80*. He's been a great lead dev for our team and he's very open to team communication and ideas. He's pushing forward to expand the number of devices the team supports and he often works long hard hours bringing something to the community for free. I believe he has a heart for community and open source.
I am very honored to be part of The Collective even through this time I haven't been as active because of real life stuff. Johnson and the team have always been there for me. So there you go, *Johnsondr80* is a solid dude!


----------



## Deleted member 4736004 (Nov 22, 2012)

*My fav. Dev.*

*


willverduzco said:



			Entries for the Nexus 7 Thanksgiving Contest go in this thread! Keep your eyes on the XDA Portal for full contest rules and details!
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi there!

My favorite developer is sandy7.
Ask me why? Well, to give a succinct answer, he has helped me to become a dev myself. Yes! And that’s coming from a person who was just a noob back then! His miraculous works be it MIUI, Jelly beans, ICS, or GB, all are available for XPERIA users to relish and beef up their devices. His pureness ROM is all time my favorite. He helped me whenever I needed him. He sent me apktool and helped me debug the compile errors. This made my editing AOSP’s very easy.  Ah! I remember. One fine day, I was struck on updater script errors. PM’d him and boom! Got a working one within minutes. I admit that it was a crazy time (around 2:30 AM that’s to say!).  I don’t know how much hard work he has done.  I’m indebted to him!  At present I have two ROM’s Serenity and GX  based on Sony’s FW. I’m currently working on my AOSP build based on CM github resources. Now I can theme apk’s and create AROMA menu like a cakewalk.  I’m even getting job offers at the age of 16. (Yep! Flabbergasts me too).
Thumbs up for that guy who always continued to motivate me and shared a hand when it was expected.
I anticipate more powerful projects by me in future prospects  No matter at what heights I reach, I will be always grateful to XDA which nurtured my talent and helped catapult my true potential.
I respect him as a true developer. Thanks you sandy bro! And moreover thank you XDA ( I think you guys should have a motto : “ De-noobing  noobs “ ) !

Regards
rachit.rc96
*


----------



## seaskyways (Nov 22, 2012)

*I thank AdamOutler, my favorite dev, for everything he gave us ....
Actually Adam Showed me how much noob I am , even though I have been into rooting several ways , ROM editing and making , theming , tweaking blah blah blah ... But I see Adam's videos opening the phone internals and installing wires , adjusting voltages and working with debug ports I was like 0_0 ... But I aimed ,at least, higher , even though I can't reach what he reached, I can reach something !


 Plus ,he was the one who gave me a push to app development , it have been about 2 months now and I am working on an app called Quad Core Manager (QCM) with its companion QCM Compatibility Tester (QCMCT) , I started like I was in China streets , he says we type this , I type this , he says we remove this , I remove .... After then I started looking in the Internet for Java lessons and so on about development things and I am growing really good at development now ! All thanks for AdamOutler , without him I couldn't have started with all of this "if" and "else" work (if you know what I mean  )! Moreover , I am looking to share a Class used in Java that could save so much time in root app development and generally sending shell commands and capturing its output , it will be called Shells , obviously for what it does  ! All thanks to AdamOutler !*

Now with my knowledge in application development , I can make an idea about my phone real and share it here on xda or google's playstore , or even sell an app for some money ! thanks alot for AdamOutler


----------



## weweboom (Nov 22, 2012)

*Ktoonsez*

I would definitely say that I am the most thankful for Ktoonsez's KT747 Kernel... It's an AMAZING piece of software, and thanks to his hard work, is available on both AOSP based roms, and Touchwiz based roms, so that, regardless of what I'm running, I always have an amazing kernel for my Sprint Galaxy S3 that comes with amazing battery life, and amazing performance. His governor that he developed for our device always gets my phone through the day, and I always have the best, smoothest experience possible! Along with that, the ROM that I'm usually running is his AOKP for our device, that he maintains since AOKP doesn't release official nightlies for the Sprint GS3! When I first got this device I chose it because I was CERTAIN it would have official AOKP Jellybean support, because it was one of the most popular devices out there at the time, but the release never came. I was massively bummed out with my purchase until Ktoonsez and Task started building it for our device! They're both outstanding developers, but Ktoonsez especially for his hard work both on AOKP, and his outstanding KT747 Kernel for the Sprint GS3! He definitely deserves a thank you, and since I'm just a broke teenager, this would be a great way to show him that I really appreciate all the work that he does for my device!


----------



## stktd (Nov 22, 2012)

Without a doubt it would be Cotulla this guy here http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=600525

 if it weren't for him I'd of probably never got android running on my HD 2 , then probably never got into flashing ROMs, then never got into developing apps ..... Its a butterfly affect! Speaking of butterfly affect just look at this link 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=531

Dont think there will ever be that kind of development on a single device again ,


----------



## emrexcem (Nov 22, 2012)

*Great support from miles away*

Actualy i started my long android jurney with my sweet old htc g1.(still exist btw) i have never been fan of iPhone or other istuff. so when i see android i saw a future behind google. i was using this forum when i had my sensetion.(broken) but im not a official member of it becuse its not necessary and as you see at below my english is not good. i live in Turkey as a software engineer at ODTÜ. so my english is not good as native speakers , there can be mistakes forgive me  i am not a Christian but i love your thanks giving day . İ am thankfull to RichmondoUK and all Team Venom members they llitterely change the way i use my phone .it get better, smooter, faster. with the OTA support it saved a tons of gigabayt . battery gets better . only con is its not 4.1.1. he is the devoleper i feel like knowing. even there are 1000 km between us and we have never met , he(or she) is the one that made my ideas true . i was thinking like why there is no hub or Ota or tweak center. then i found viper X its like the  closest rom to me .if i would hire a devoloper and tell the thinks that i  want for my personal rom . it will be same as viper X. for those ones who is not familiar with the viper go there


----------



## ghassir (Nov 22, 2012)

*Codeworkx*

My favorite Developer is codeworkx


----------



## baza14 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd like to thanks to whole TeamHacksung. Without them my S2 will stay with crappy Samsung ROMs (especially ICS from Samsung was fu*ked up. Thumb up for codeworkx, Entropy512, Xplodwild and Espenfjo.


----------



## alroger (Nov 22, 2012)

*humberos - the Brazilian SGT7 salvation*

I would like to thank *@humberos* - *THANK YOU AGAIN Humberto!*

Without him latin variations of the *Galaxy Tab 7* (P1000N and P1000L - *p1n* / *p1l*) would not have any ROM option besides stock ROMs, stuck at Android 2.3.6.

It's been 18 months of learning and fun... when I was first able to flash Overcome, thanks to his tips.. and then his Stock Based *HumberOS* GB ROM.
Soon after that I discovered what *CyanogenMod* is all about.. and was delighted to try *CM7* and *BOCA*, thanks to the *p1n* and *p1l* *kernels* that Humberto compiled for us. These tabs can't run the regular P1000 (p1) kernel, but thanks to him we have that option since Froyo.

Needless to say we had a pretty fast *CM9* development, and always trying for better kernels, *OC*, *UV*, *GPU OC*, *Touchscreen OC*, *USB FastCharge*, better battery usage, tweaks in CM for all kinds of fun things... it's been amazing.

Now we are happy in *CM10* and finally *my Galaxy Tab 7 actually works like a Tablet* (except for that damn phone app ) and we are already looking at CM10.1 on the way.

Thanks everyone! Thanks *CyanogenMod* team, *cdesai*, *sbradymobile*, *jt* (always forget the number), *Technomancer*, *diz* and everybody that contributes. Thank you *Adam Outler*!

Cheers from Brazil!

*[UPDATE 201201123]* *@humberos* and @sbradymobile just figured out how fix *GPS Photo Geotagging* in CM10, cause part was missing and part bugged. Now I can submit portals to #*Ingress*! These guys are awesome!


----------



## skeevydude (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the most deserving developer is Quarx from the Defy Forums.  He's done many things for us over the past few years, from CM7\9\10 on multiple devices (Bravo, Defy, RAZR, Allwinner A10), he updates his repositories on an almost daily basis, helps us Kangers out when we need it, and is very dedicated to making our devices run as best as possible.  A lot of his work is the base for many roms and ports for many devices including Milestone2, Cliq2, Bravo, and possibly any Motorola phone with an omap3 board similar to the Defy (a lot of phones).  I'm one of the guys that uses his hard work as a base to start with, & if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have learned as much about Android as I have in the past year.  While there are a lot of deserving developers on XDA for this prize; Quarx's dedication, knowledge, and skill will be a great asset to the Nexux 7 development community.


----------



## ComputersWelcome (Nov 22, 2012)

*Nexus 7 Openness and Jordan Keyes*

I am thankful for Openness of Android and specifically the Nexus 7 which I own. I am also thankful forJordan Keyes, XDA-TV producer and his TWIL.TV YouTube channel. He has been a great role model for me and has helped with advise for my YouTube.


----------



## nidhish91 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Entry*

Hello, 
First of all, thank you for hosting this competition, really appreciate the spirit behind it! 

Now, the developer I would like to thank is Quarx.

This developer works on the phone Motorola Defy. Why would I like to thank him? 
The 1st the for most reason for thanking is coz of the time he dedicated for us. You would ask a question,"so what? Other devs too dedicate time and money in this, why not them?" 
The answer for this, he worked a model that was already considered DEAD. Yes, people didnt have hopes of it seeing light of future Android updates.
This is where the great Quarx, showed us a light and gave us hopes. Why do I think he is the greatest developer? 
-He worked on Motorola Defy. A device which had locked bootloader, updates after 2.2.2 was closed, no tool to unlock the bootloader and run custom kernels, no support from Motorola whatsoever.
-He was the guy who showed the world that even Defy can be a part of Official CM dev.
-Official CM7 rc1 was released coz of him.
-He booted JellyBean on Defy even before the CM team started working on it. 
-His development lead to perfectly booting of the 1st custom kernel with working Radio
-He is making great progress in the custom kernel dept of Defy.
-His build is 90% stable and working flawlessly which is now used as a daily driver.
-He released a 4.2 nandroid backup too. 1st by any developer.
-He is just 21.

I think he is the most talented developer I have come across.
Thank you.


----------



## berni987654321 (Nov 22, 2012)

My favorite dev is senior member xbsall for his ice cream sandwich port from the lg su760 to the lg optimus 3d.
He helped me too with unbricking my device over teamviewer after I made a mistake with my changing
my partition sizes. Wihout him my device would still be bricked and the whole optimus 3d communtity would
be sit on gingerbread for ages.


----------



## rlydiard (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks to mwang*

On this Thanksgiving Day I would like to thank mwang. As the long time leader of the Dark Forces Team he has contributed greatly to XDA-Developers since the early times with development of Windows Mobile, Android, and Windows 7. He has always helped in giving me any advice I needed and has immensely helped many in this community in addition to his development work.


----------



## chick3n564 (Nov 22, 2012)

*DooMLoRD*

I would like to thank DooMLoRD, for his contributions for the Xperia Play, Specifically the r800x (Verizon). If he didn't develop for the Xperia Play, I probrably would've already sold my phone. He has made his DooMKernel which can overclock the r800x's processor making my phone go to 1.3 ghz so I can enjoy all the games I want. He also developed modules to fix many roms like his Wifi modules for the "UK firmware on r800x" ROM.


----------



## immajew69 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to thank Chad and his work on the evo 3d, even though he does not put his work on xda anymore. He has had his fair share of troubles with xda and has gotten into quite a bit of drama, but the man is still improving his work constantly despite all the drama. This guy is a freakin wizard with android, he is always the first to get things working like 4g or camera, he can always make room to squeeze more power out of android. He claims he doesnt even know java either, which is quite remarkable. anyway, ive been following his work ever since i got my evo 3d in july of 2011, and this guy has been through it all. The community has been so thankful for his work that many people got together and started a fund to buy him a new phone to develop for, just so he can perform some of his wizardry on it. My e3d never felt so good with his works, so thank you


----------



## RonnyT24 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks to all the devs*

I'm thankful for all of the devs using their time and resources to make my android experience better. Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## eagleeyetom (Nov 22, 2012)

It all began almost two years ago, when I bought my first Android phone. I thought I know a lot about mobiles and some modding stuff, but then I decided to visit XDA as it was the biggest site around. So I came here and saw that my Xperia can have something more than only bloated, slow 2.1 Android, which runs like slug (I apologize all slugs on this site)  So I started to dig deeper. Froyo, Gingerbread - sounds like a candy shop, not some serious operating system. I rooted my phone after lurking for some time to get answers to my n00b questions.
My confusion ended when I met a guy named doixanh. He created FroyoBread - something between Froyo and Gingerbread, which was the most stable and ROM I used. When he made GingerDX and gave us working camera, he instantly became my idol and I always wanted to meet him. My geeky dream came true. But lemme finish my story.
One day doixanh said to the world, that he has a daughter. Whole community was happy and wished him and his family all the best. But one day doixanh left the scene. I tried to play with Android this time to improve translations, you know - apktool and stuff  Then I tried to build an Android from sources, I did a lot of reading but never succeed.
But B.Jay and I decided to give a shot and ask doixanh about taking over his work and you know what? He gave us permissions and the entertaining part has begun :laugh:
We were trying to set up the build environment as I knew something about building and B.Jay was a Linux master.
We had a lot of difficulties, but sorted them all with doixanh's help.
Since then we were using IRC as our main chat place, and we met a guy there who spent lots of time with us. And one day, he said to us that he's doixanh. We were shocked!!!
He's now my friend and I talk to him every day. Meanwhile I became a moderator of this beautiful board and successfully launched 7 versions of GingerDX. So I can say I became a dev. All thanks to him.
Thank you, my great friend and mentor - doixanh.


----------



## ubnub82 (Nov 22, 2012)

AOSP is my favorite developer without a doubt. http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2838735
Back when I used my HTC Hero he made stock ROMs for Froyo and Gingerbread. His ROMs were even faster than CM7 and really made my old Hero feel new. He not only made stock ROMs for the Hero but for the Optimus V. Even when I moved on to the NS4G he had a stock ICS ROM called OICS. He is definitely an amazing developer and even if my story doesn't win I still think he deserves a Nexus 7 even if he doesn't have one. I'm not sure what phone he has now but I guess he is helping devs for the Samsung Hercules. Anyway to sum it up he is an amazing developer and I thank him for the great ROMs I had on the Hero and Nexus S. Please send him a Nexus 7.


----------



## Garner (Nov 22, 2012)

Me and everyone should be extremely gratfull to Amon Ra and koush for building the fantastic recoveries for our devices, if it was not for them we would not be where we are today.

Also a massive thank you to XDA for providing us a fantastic play ground to learn and develop for a amazing community! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## luba6ky (Nov 22, 2012)

I want to give a Big Thank to *XDA Senior Moderator / Elite Recognized Developer Chainfire*.
I assume you know who is he, and what he does for us every day. 
Big Thanks to him an all of his work, apps and knowledge.


----------



## Drabir Alam (Nov 22, 2012)

The developer I am most thankful for without a doubt is Alex C. :highfive:

I had an HTC ChaCha that had piss poor battery life and was slow as hell. Alex developed a port of CM7 for that took care of both the issues. On top of that he took care of the tiny memory issue by putting A2SD support in it. He still develops for a device that has zero popularity and some unfortunate Qwerty keyboard loving owners. Thanks to him, we are heading for CM10 on it. And it's because of his ROM that I still use that phone. It was on its way to become a paper-weight a long time ago. Thank you Alex. Keep rocking and keep developing. No matter where you are, ChaCha users will always remember how awesome you are :good:


----------



## LorD ClockaN (Nov 22, 2012)

Hard to name only one developer...

but my vote goes to LeeDroid for his devoted work towards XDA and community

no story to tell when there are thousent of them


----------



## SimonHenryz (Nov 22, 2012)

*The first dual core smartphone*

Greetings to the moderator and everyone participating in this thread. 

(Light in the engulfment of darkness)

Imagine a phone with great expectation, it being the first dual core smartphone ever made. It never lived to such high expectation. Imagine a phone that the manufacturing company had abandoned for a while. A dual core high end phone with good hardware, but with poor software support. Imagine a phone that lagged terribly, extreme black screen of deaths, poor connectivity issues, and crazy battery drain. It got to the time the phone was void of finesse, dropped by a lot of  telecommunication companies, and forgotten. I, fellow phone users and developers, got frustrated with the lack of support from the company until hope came in the middle of darkness. This beloved phone is the T-mobile lg g2x. Till date, the g2x has no proper drivers for a fully functional ice cream sandwich and jelly bean ROM. Developers like Benee, the Eaglesblood Team, Ricardo, all deserve credits for the role they played in resurrecting the g2x that most people had lost hope on. 

My favorite Developer goes to Tonyphttp://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3605868.   :good:

Not every Dev can boast of having a smooth Jelly Bean ROM without proper drivers and full hardware acceleration. Not many people can say of a Developer that organizes his thread with gentility and simplicity, earning respect in return. Only a few can say of a Developer that leaves no question unanswered. Having a Developer that is ecstatic when there are no bugs present on his Rom is simply amazing. Tonyp is happy when the g2x community is happy, he understands our frustration and gives us hope.

Tonyp made an exceptional Jelly Bean Rom with no drivers, though, credits to Benee and Ricardo. He uniquely polished the Rom with goodness in all ramifications. To get a smooth Rom without drivers is remarkable. As said, what makes him my favorite is how he sees his users as his kids, feels the pain of his ROM users, and organizes his threads remarkably. His vacations are not really vacations . His sleeps are not really sleeps. Tonyp works tirelessly on his Roms during vacations, he is one to be remembered.

Links to his work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1891480

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762647

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## PoorCollegeGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I actually do not wish to enter the contest, but rather I'd like to give my Nexus 7 entry to a 2nd developer. They are XDA Recognized Developers interloper and bigrushdog. Both have done a lot in terms of development. bigrushdog is known currently for his work with Team EOS and interloper has released a variety of things. I ran Team EOS on my Galaxy Nexus (maintained by bigrushdog) the entire time I owned a Galaxy Nexus. 

While others may be going "this is my fave dev because i love this ROM", etc, I want to thank bigrushdog and interloper for being amazing mentors. When I first got into stuff like AOSP compiling and the like, these two developers were there for me every step of the way. From setting up the build environment to downloading source, and on down to the odd and ridiculous problems that apparently only I have, the two of them answered my seemingly inexhaustible string of what probably amounted to noobie questions.

It seems trivial, but in days like these, learning can be a pretty daunting task for noobies. You look at the latest generation of developers and nearly all of the have a mentor who's already a well known developer. These developers take time out of their busy lives (working, family, development...it's a lot of work!) to sit down and teach people, even if it means answering questions that have already been answered before. Granted, I was told more than once to "Google it", but interloper and bigrushdog supported me through my entire trip from not knowing anything about AOSP to building and compiling working ROMs, and even some tips and tricks along the way. 

So there's my entry. Should it win, I want one Nexus 7 to go to bigrushdog and the other to go to interloper to do with as they please. It's not every day you find recognized developers willing to sit there for a few hours over the course of a few days to answer questions and help teach. It's that kind of patience and knowledge sharing that truly embodies the XDA spirit and helps not only promote current development (as bigrushdog had me building Team EOS ROMs instead of CM, like most first timers  ), but helps spark future development as well. 

See you guys on the Portal and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## galaxys3man30 (Nov 22, 2012)

All my thanks goes to Josh Beach the dev of the jeely bomb theme on the S3 and the note2 his roms rock these two phone n can't him enough for all his hard work 


jelly bombed SGS3 jelly bomber 4life


----------



## justgotusedto1.1 (Nov 22, 2012)

For me its mike1986 and ARHD 15.0. A bug free ROM. Brilliant


----------



## cybertang (Nov 22, 2012)

*what I am thankful for*

My story is probably like everyone else
Im thankful for those who made who i am possible I was a solider in the army 19d for those who dont know what that is a cavalry scout
Its a pretty action oriented mos i have seen death in a land far away from our own and watch those i call friends fall all around me just to come home to a family who didnt understand why i was so hard and antisocial. it was that way for years but my family stuck by my side and slowly help me become social to an extent but i still wasnt a functional part of society i was still s
it wasnt until i met my now wife she came in with patience and a kind heart total reverse of me and help warm my soul, it was about 3 months in that me and her found out about our first daughter, that there was a complete reboot of my ways i worked hard got us a car and then started working again, it wasn't till about almost exactly a year later we were expecting our second daughter...oye....by then we started building our life stabilizing me...im so grateful for those who stuck by my side and warmed my heart and took me from my dark place 
people i would like to highlight 
My grandfather Manuel may he rest in peace he was the only father i knew and he stood close to me all the way till the prompt end 
my  grandmother Yolanda she is as much of a mother to me as my mom 
My mother Paula and her sticking through while i fought in war and not having a heart attack every time the government called her saying i was involved in a accident in combat
my wife Faith for giving me a new way of life appropriately named
my daughter Nalanni for giving me a joy i never experienced till i met her
my daughter Alana for just showing up and adding so much more joy to my life
Life it always has a new start and for that i am thankful.

also the dev i would like to include is djintrigue in the sgs3 t-mo section author of frosty roms


----------



## kv1dr (Nov 22, 2012)

We don't have thanksgiving in our contry, but I will still thanks to our great developers FXP(Free Xperia Team) for their greatest cyanogenmod for our xperia devices and I also thanks to slade87 for great kernel and also AeonWorld and Till-Kruspe for all mods and themes. Without your hardwork, our Xperias wouldn't be so great devices. Thank you.


----------



## HardcoreUwe (Nov 22, 2012)

*richardtrip*

Hello,

the developer i would like to thank is richardtrip with his Ginger Villain ROM for the HTC Desire.

The HTC Desire was my first Android mobile phone. It was a hard decision to root my phone. I read a lot of tutorials and than one day I rooted my HTC Desire. After testing some ROMs for the device I stayed at Ginger Villain. The Best ROM There Is, the Best ROM There Was and the Best ROM There Ever Will Be. (Bret "The Hitman" Hart  ). I looked at the thread every day and was happy about every new feature. But than there was that one day, that every smartphone will have. A new smartphone arrives. My new one was the HTC Sensation XE (which I rooted on the first day^^). But what now with my HTC Desire? My sister had a Xperia Mini Pro. So I give it to her as a present. It's now more than two yeats ago that I bought my Desire. My sister is still happy with her "new" mobile phone and did not know about the force in it and all that possibilities with root access. She loves the ROM and did not miss the Sense GUI.

richardtrip gave me that first wow-effect on my phone with his ROM. I learned to love senseless ROMs. On my Sensation XE, I have one, too.
Thank you richardtrip for that great ROM! You changed a little part of my life.

HardcoreUwe

PS: If there are some spelling mistakes...they must be:laugh:


----------



## rirozizo (Nov 22, 2012)

i really really really want this! even though i'm not in the US (i'm in lebanon) i hope you make me an exception because i SERIOUSLY want this 

i want to thank my favorite dev Flinny for making the JellyBean test Builds for my HTC Desire Z.

since my Desire Z was lacking of RAM, i needed to figure out a way to remove the Sense framework... so if it wasn't for xda, i never went this far and realized i love android so much!

Flinny was my inspiration to make my first ROM, because he got so popular with his build and made my DZ come alive


----------



## jackplatonic (Nov 22, 2012)

*My story*

Hi! I am new to the android world and as a windows user i had a lot of prejudices about android devices! However my love of books pushed me to buy a tablet to enjoy ebook reading without having to print them! My choice was samsung galxy tab 8.9 because of its portability! This device brought me to xda forums and to samsung galxy tab 8.9 section! There i found a very active developer "Safariking" from his threads i discovered the real charm of android OS and the fun of owning an android device! So my vote goes to Safariking


                                                                                               Good Luck everybody


----------



## ptrics (Nov 22, 2012)

*Mike1986.*



sean.trinidade said:


> +1. Mike1986 gets my vote as well. I have used his ARHD roms since my DHD, and his work has only gotten better over the years!

Click to collapse



Vote through tunelbear 
mike1986 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1631739) too cuz his Rom on my HOX its blazing fast and great support from his team, working on it's ROM even before the device when out.


----------



## ekabon (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thankful for the cb56's Data Easy Pro apk*

I'm thankful for the *cb56*'s Data Easy Pro apk, as that app is the best app I have ever purchased. It solved the biggest problem I have ever had, actually I think everyone who has big screen smartphone does have this particular problem, - crazy battery drain. I have tried so many different battery saving apps, but none of them is not as good as Data Easy Pro. Thanks to his app my battery life has been extremely extended! Many thanx for that *cb56*, I hope you'll win nexus 7!)


----------



## jkt97401 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for Kushdeck over in the EVO 4G LTE forums, he has brought CM10 to a usable level and it has made a world of difference on my phone!

Thanks Deck!


----------



## nuckel82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike1986 gets my vote!


----------



## acesabe (Nov 22, 2012)

*Dragun Korr FTW!*

For me Dragun Korr for his endless time, amazing commitment, huge effort and top style. No other dev I have seen pumps out so many new versions in such short time, and brings us so many hot new features *and* all smooth and stable to boot!

*Dragon Korr FTW!!*

http://www.dragunkorr.com


----------



## XxlemonxX (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to say I'm thankful for Jmz. He has done so much for the CDMA version of the HTC one v. His work isn't appreciated enough in my opinion devs work days and days on projects/ROMs. I think both tablets should go to devs. :thumbup:

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Moscow Desire (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, as I am an XDA moderator, not sure whether I should be entering contests 

I got into customs roms some time ago, but mostly just the basics for the Iconia A501. Pretty new at things. One of the people whom I could always count on, was a fellow A500 themer named Civato

Civ was always 2 steps ahead of me, and ahead of most other Cooks when it came to the Iconia. Because of him, I was was able to broaden my horizon, and learn a lot of things about Rom development, scripts, and most other things pertaining to it.

In fact, he's the first person who stuck by me, and instructed me in how to deodex and de-compile properly. Not a lot of people would go out of their way to do this. And I'm not the only person he's shared this info with. As far as I know, he's never refused to help a person who honestly wants to learn. I know, that if ever I have an issue, Civ will always be there to back me up and help me out. Eventually we'll figure it out, then release it to the users.

The Iconia A500 is an older tablet. It's ain't no Nexus 7, 10, or GS III, or any of the other "flagship" devices. But thanks to Civato, it still keeps up with the latest. If it weren't for his tireless efforts. I think a lot of people would have given up in the A500. Heck, just take a look in the forum. Pretty much every bit of development you see, has his name tagged to it somewhere. He's pretty much devoted to the Iconia family.

As a matter of fact, a few weeks ago, he hard bricked his PB Liberty Tab (A500). Cooked the memory. I know he did it while developing a newer recovery system. He didn't say so, but I knew he was working on it.

Most people, would have taken the opportunity to go and get a newer tablet. But not Civ. He waited until he could locate another 500, and continue Dev work. Not a lot of people would do this.

I'm sure one day, his name will be synonymous with the Iconia A500. A legend. But hey, it pretty much is already 

MD


----------



## cardav1981 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Mike1986*

Im thankful for mike1986 for his ARHD Rom (DHD) its still the best rom for the dhd even though its not been updated in a while i havent found a better rom since, when i got my dhd i got directed to this site by someone who said you can root your phone and put custom roms on it after scouring the threads mikes layout and how the information was relayed made it easy for me to understand and have the confidence to unlock bootloader and root my phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1631739


----------



## Thracks (Nov 22, 2012)

I am most thankful for the work of lead AOKP dev Roman Birg, aka Romanbb. My first foray into the Android world--after *YEARS OF SUFFERING WITH A BLACKBERRY*--was with the Galaxy Nexus. For the better part of three years, I'd sat the sidelines becoming an expert in all things ROM/kernel/hacking/modding-related, so I could give my friends a better experience with their devices. I've flashed hundreds of phones to custom firmware since the G1.

But I never appreciated the work of the community so much as I did when I finally had a phone of my own. Last Christmas, I bought myself a Galaxy Nexus and immediately dove into the world of custom ROMs. CyanogenMod did not yet exist, and ROMs like MoDaCo didn't give the customization I was after.

Then I stumbled across Romanbb's ROM, knowing from its description that I was looking at something truly special from a developer that was earnestly passionate about providing the best Android experience for my device. I flashed _every. single. build._ that Roman ever compiled and published for the GNex. Except for an occasional Facebook sync issue in the earliest days of the project, I never--and I seriously mean this, *not once*--encountered an issue. I believed so much in his work that I spent hours a day on the GalaxyNexus and AOKP subreddits helping others get the most out of Roman's work, because I wanted them to love their device as much as I love mine.

I trust in Roman's work so much that I bought a Nexus 4, knowing that his development focus--and that of the greater Team Kang's, whom I equally appreciate--would shift to that device. It lies in waiting, waiting for the day I can flash AOKP.

Thank you, Roman, for improving my life each and every day by making my phone faster, easier to use, more versatile. Quite simply, you made it the phone I wanted it to be. For free. You're the best.


----------



## thebeastglasser (Nov 22, 2012)

Wicked thankful over here for madmaxx82. When I was new to Android and I got my Evo 3D, I didn't want to get S-OFF and to be honest I figured I was going to brick my device. 

And then I saw 4ext recovery by maxx, it made it so that you could easily flash ROMs while S-ON! I would've initially given up on Android if it wasn't for him, as I was getting sick on ROMs not being functional while S-ON. 

Later on, now that I do have S-OFF, 4ext remains one of the most fully featured recoveries out there. Huge fan.

Thanks again Max!


----------



## BigRitz (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mijjah74 gets my vote for sure thank you sir for your hard work dedication and for you willingness to take chances and make this phone cutting edge and run like a champion. 

Rw btr ga kbzzle are all on my thanks list as well , w\o these guys i would've left xda its because of them i ahve stick it out and put in my 2cents where needed


----------



## lokesh1699 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Aokp by task 650*

Task650 is in my view is doing a lot of work for the Galaxy S3(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684)

His rom is very stable, smooth and good on battery. Never have i gotten random reboots on the releases for the last two months.

He updates regularly, responds immediately to users comments.

I have been using his rom on my phone and must say no other rom feels good enough with all the features.

Thanks task650!!!

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2012)

My android experience wouldn't be the same without either Roman or Whitehawkx, since the dawn of the Vibrant.

My official vote, though, goes to Chainfire. Dude is all over the place bringing insecure kernels to those in need.  My respect for him, as well as Roman and Whitehawkx, is immense.

As for my entry, throw that toward ronnie498. I don't need a tablet, and my heart goes out to that guy and his family for all they're enduring this year.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 22, 2012)

Its great to see so many names of familiar devs I know listed, granted though I think the top developer of all would have to be chainfire, with out superuser and superSU well we'd be **** out of luck. Roms are cool and all but every rom made contains this one little app that grants such great power so to say the least chains got my vote


----------



## webharsh (Nov 22, 2012)

First of all I'm thankful to XDA for providing such a wonderful platform for developers and users to come along and explore their phone (devices) to the fullest and enjoy as much. The openness provided by android is why I decided to buy an android instead of iphone (or any other) for my first smart phone. And I'm so happy today that I made that decision. My phone is HTC Sensation 4G  I bought it about one and half years ago and I did not realize its true potential until I got tremendously bored of HTC sense and hell frustrated for not getting ICS. Early this year is when I rooted my phone and hell went loose . I appreciate hard work from Kristof and Splder for providing amazing sense/senseless and slim ROM's. But once I got CM9 it was my daily driver. And I'm most grateful to CyanogenMod team for making such amazing ROM.

With JellyBean, there is a new monster out. I'm very grateful to Bruce for bringing a fully functional CM based JB ROM so early on this device. Even though HTC Sensation is still not officially supported by CM for JB. My life is now wonderful with all Jellybean 4.2 goodies working with this ROM and most wonderful new 4.2 camera with sphere. I love all silly long arguments with my friends on iPhone vs android (and to make sure Android Always Wins!!!).

Now most of the time I spend browsing XDA refreshing pages continuously to wait for new updates to ROM's. (And now refreshing continuously to see first 4.2 build out  ). This is such a great community with people helping out each other with all small to big issues. 

Android is my life now and xda is my home. Can't imagine to live away from it . 

For biggest impact my vote goes to Bruce and CyanogeMod. Thanks a lot guys.

Long live xda. Adieu.


----------



## DemonWav (Nov 22, 2012)

I am most thankful for Supercurio, that guy is just incredible, and I don't think much explanation is needed for that. I also am extremely thankful for any of the members of the past development team, Team Nyx. Onecosmic namely is awesome, but Supercurio takes the cake.


----------



## vietchinh (Nov 22, 2012)

*A very very big thanks to ....  RaymanFX*

RaymanFX is a Asus Tf 101 developer I dont know much about him, but he didnt let the tf 101 out in the dark and most developers didnt to, but hes shining now beside TeamEOS is also good ^^ for the rom and NoDiskNoFun for the ubuntu net installe, mike1986.for ARHD, jhinta for the amazing ubuntu kernel, whitekidney for the easyflasher, crypted for better gps and i ca go on with it, but I chose raymanFX.

He improve us(tf101 users), with roms, kernels (currently the best one is Elite kernel, performance boost for less wifi strength.) for gaming, smoothness ( transition was bit choppy for me with kernels until this one was release, smooth now .)

It really improve my TF101 user expierence ( idk how to write anyways my english is bad also : NOT OUR OPINION MAY DIFFER).

Long live TF101 for now.. until tegra 4 comes out: Tegra 4 rumours or might be confirmd idk or even nicer models... For me its TF101, just for now.

you might ask why i do this competition?

I love share opinions. I might win and will be happy with nexus 7, but TF101 will be my main source of doing homework, watch some stuffs even play small games or even bigger now with new Elite kernel. Eventhough it cant handel very smooth on high on dead trigger. Its still not to laggy to and its playable. What i am gonna do with nexus 7? Share it with my familiy. The power of tegra 2 lives on with new kernel . Eventhough it dont outmatch the tegra 3. It's still amazing.

Before i talk more crap.

Enjoy reading.

Have a opinion.

I am not good in english

Have a nice day.

Put smile on your face.:good:

btw where can i put my location + what is proxy us shipping? (i feel silly)


----------



## dweber81 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep I gonna have to say Mijjah too.  His ROMs are so well though out.  The update and skills are amazing.  



rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nuclearmeltdown2046 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a BIG problem here.

 How can a contest be held at this caliber with having only to choose one? 

 When you have great people like Josh Beach, Mijjah, Dazed, clark44, ktoonsez, Naddict, rompnit, BTR, freeza, kennyglass and others who found time in there lives to do something for us, not for themselves but for us the community how can you choose one?

 I WILL NOT CHOOSE ONE.... 

 Not one person I mentioned has EVER pushed me aside over noobish questions. Not one has ever not responded to my pm's. To be honest every one of these people helped me achieve in one way or another what I needed to grow in this community and that's knowledge.

  With this much heart comming from just one forum I am proud to be a member of it .........

 Peace, B

Sent from my SIII


----------



## msquared (Nov 22, 2012)

Codeworkx ...

CM rocks 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## lvader (Nov 22, 2012)

I would say @Salesale from Neat Rom for galaxy S2 :good:
I follow this guy for a long time
I started with just a pm and asked if the rom (at that time) have spanish language. He answer right away and say that wait for it, and boom spanish.
His work is amazing, always at the safe side, great roms and he is always responding, no matter if you donate or not.
If you ask for a modification, he is always responding if is possible.
Great dev, great person. :good:
I hope that the people that use his rom donate, because his great work.

sorry for my bad English


----------



## bradleymor (Nov 22, 2012)

*Prime-saver*

I want to say thanks to *craigacgomez*

Craig singlehandedly saved my Asus Transformer Prime (TF201) from being thrown against a brick wall.

After updating to Asus official stock Jellybean firmware, my system was plagued with random reboots, ANR's, app crashes, other random issues and my personal biggest issue, the infamous Sleep-of-Death (SOD) the Prime is known for.  All of that essentially made my tablet useless.  I tried debloating, completely wiped the system, reinstalling and nothing seemed to fix it.  Finally I decided to install a custom rom based on the official stock firmware.  This helped with some of the issues, but I still got the SOD at least a couple times a day.  It got to the point where I had to dig out my old Compaq netbook for travelling for work, just to be sure I wouldn't lose a bunch of progress because my tablet wouldn't turn on.  I wanted nothing more than to go back to CyanogenMod, but the Asus update flashed a new bootloader which made the TF201 CM10 kernel incompatible, so I was stuck! 

Then along came craigacgomez to save the day.  He started making unofficial nightly's of CM10 based on his modified kernel to work with the new jellybean bootloader on the TF201, and I've been running CM10 happily since his first release!  Craig's rom fixed all my issues, was incredibly stable, and gave me my tablet back!  

Craig has been awesome for supporting his rom too.  I have the WW version of the tablet (Canadian model) and a US english keyboard, and on the first couple releases none of my function keys worked properly.  After posting my issue, within 2 days Craig had a fully working build posted and everything has been smooth sailing since then.

Sadly however, Craig has recently moved on from the TF Prime, so he has stopped developing for it.  Being the truly awesome dev he is though, Craig posted full step-by-step build instructions for not just his CM10 build, but also AOKP and TeamBaked, including his git sources to work with the new bootloader.  I've used his instructions to build my own CM10 roms (my first builds ever!) and been able to keep up to date with the latest CM10 merges.

In closing, craigacgomez, THANK YOU!  You have truly saved my Prime and I appreciate all your hard work.  You're definitely one dev I'll continue to watch and be inspired by.

Link to craigacgomez's build guide incase anyone else has a Prime that needs some saving 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1988701


----------



## SferaDev (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks Pawitp!*

What can I say? Thanks to all this community at first, and thanks to pawitp. _*First of all I want to clarify that I’ll not enter to the contest as I’m from Spain (It’s not in US) and I think pawitp it’s not located in US (probably in Thailand), but I want to participate in this moment and give my experience to the community. *_(I don't really know what is proxy us shipping!)

Why I have selected pawitp as my favorite developer? Well to those who didn’t know him (Strange cases) he is a Recognized Developer here in XDA and he is the supporter of CM to some devices like my Samsung Galaxy S (aka I9000). He is not only the provider of a ROM to my mobile, no he is the “superhero” that provides support to our loved devices that some OEMs think that are “old” with all the features of a great companies as CyanogenMod. He also gives us hope about the porting Android 4.2 to our loved devices while CM10.1 is coming. During his development threads Pawitp is an example of humility answering some “n00b” questions. Outside XDA he is a supporter of the Free Website and a Free World in Twitter (as Google’s campaign). All those goodies make him a great person. This community XDA is powered by developers for developers mixed from other states, regions…  We appreciate to much his help and even he seems so young (I must admit I’m not too older), he is an example to all of us! 

Thanks Pawitp, thanks XDA, and thanks to all other developers inside XDA! #freeandopen


----------



## saranhai (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to thank my favorite developer, and my *...Awesome...* Teammate. 

We were a new team, just starting up (the team consisted of only three members including myself back then). We had recently hit some storms and things were not going well. All of the Team's hopes were shattered. I myself was seriously considering just leaving the Team that I had created. 

And then came a new developer, with the interesting xda username of *...Awesome...* I laughed when i first saw his username, and thought to myself "how could anyone have such a high self esteem and think of himself as superior above others?" Despite that thought, we still accepted him into our Team, and let me tell you, that is the BEST CHOICE Team Inferno has made so far. Almost from the minute we accepted him in, *...Awesome...* had started working on his first ROM for the Team. His first release was a big hit in our small Mytouch 4G community, many users loved it. But *...Awesome...* didn't stop there, no. He kept pushing out updates and new ROMs and works for the community, surprise after surprise. He breathed new life into our two year old device, making it comparable to the devices of today. He then decided to expand, the device of which I remember best is the *Galaxy Nexus* (JellyBelly ROM). Within a week, this one developer, had turned the Team's future right side up again. During all this time, *...Awesome...* has also greatly contributed to the Team's more internal side. He was the one finding new developers left and right, making us the 11 Member Team that we are today. *...Awesome...* never stopped giving ideas, how to make our website look better, how to connect more with people via our social networks (facebook, twitter, etc). It was his idea and he was the creator of our Team App (which you can find for free on the Play Store), and he was the one constantly updating it and keeping our users and fans informed. 

Personally, *...Awesome...* has helped me greatly in a number of my projects, including my AOKP Project for the HTC Glacier. Most, if not all of my ROMs, have parts of Awesomeness in them. He has not only been a great helper, but he has also been a mentor. Most of what I know today, was taught by him. He guided me through my first ever CM7 ROM built from source, and he has extreme patience for my noobness. In times when I feel like giving up, he has been there, with non stop encouragement, pushing me until the end.

This developer surely lives up to his *...Awesome...* username, and he's nothing short of Awesomeness. But despite being the *...Awesome...* developer that he is, he is also very humble. You often see him talking with other members on the forum like a regular user, and not calling out names or singling anyone out. He is very kind to new users, patiently explaining the same thing over and over again. We had elected him as Leader of our Team, but after a few months he resigned because he didn't think he deserved it. How humble of a heart is that? For a Team leader to tell his teammates that he doesn't think of himself as a "good enough" leader for the team? But we still look up to him anyway. He is the perfect example of what a developer should be: talented, yet humble hearted. Knowledgable, yet full of patience and encouragement for others who aren't as talented as himself. Everytime I post a new ROM thread, I am reminded of *...Awesome...* 

I want to take this chance to give *...Awesome...* a serious thanks, because without him, Team Inferno would've most likely been long gone. So, on behalf of the whole of *Team Inferno*, we thank you *...Awesome...* for your wonderful contributions to, not only the Team, but to the whole of the *XDA Developers Community*. We know not what the future may hold, but we know that together, we can achieve great accomplishments. 

By the way, if any of the Mods are reading this, *...Awesome...* is currently a _Recognized Contributor_, but I think he deserves more than that *hint hint nudge nudge* 

-Saranhai


----------



## arceusg (Nov 22, 2012)

I am thankful for Mevordel and all the work he has done for the Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0. Because of him I am rockin' CM10 instead of TouchWiz gingerbread.


----------



## hummer010 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for krarvind and the slimrom.  Best. ROM. Ever.  Makes my Nexus S be the phone it was meant to be.


----------



## WILLI120 (Nov 22, 2012)

I want to thank nikhil007mmus! He was and still is the best developer on my first Android-Phone - the HTC Incredible S. He's a hell of a hero in our section. He was the man who built my road into the world of Android and his Trinity ROM was the first custom ROM I ever flashed I was looking up to him like he's a God And now - we are working together! I love making graphics stuff for him and I'm very proud to be the first guy to call of a so great man! So I wanna thank Nik for all his effords and wish him all the best in Milan and with his new One X! 'Cause all the work he did is still so important to me that I still keep my IncS like a freakin treasure and still hang out in the forums there - even more than in the Galaxy Nexus section for my new phone
So again, a great THANK YOU to Nik and greetings to the entire Incredible S community - you guys rock!

Greez
Will


----------



## Drebin 894 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am most thankful for chrmhoffmann. Though the Nook Tablet is not always on the front pages of best tablet devices, the updates to both CM9 and CM10 that he brings make my "older" tablet run like never before. He is also a very responsive developer, not only with scheduled updates on a fairly regular basis but he also listens to the comments and helps with any problem that arises. In general, he is just a great developer and helpful person for a device I hope never goes out of style.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going to make this short and sweet, I'd like to give recognition to Jimbridgman and Apex_Strider. These two gentlemen have helped me in so many different ways. Apex puts together some of the best guides on this forum, and Jim is a Master of the ATRIX 2. With the guides from Apex, and Jim's devotion to the A2 community, no one deserves a greater Thank You than these two men. They have made me LOVE my A2. (It's a good phone, but with their contributions, its become a beast in my eyes) 

I came to XDA a n00b, and because of them, I've learned so much and am now able to help others. And that to me is fantastic. These guys devote so much of their free time to helping people like me and I'm so grateful for them and XDA in general. 

Apex_Strider and Jimbridgman have become not just my go to guys for assistance, but also very good friends of mine. If this entry wins, I want them both to receive the Nexus 7, not me. But it's not about the tablet, I just see this as a way of saying thanks to these guys for everyone to see, and to share how grateful I am for these two Gents of XDA.  Thanks guys, I appreciate everything, more than you know. :thumbup: 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## elwood (Nov 22, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have to agree with this.  Mijj is the best around.  I came to the epic 4g touch from the OG evo and was a little confused since rooting was a little different with one-clicks and all.  Mijj and rwilco are 2 of the most generous devs I've come across on xda and to be honest the only Rom besides the jelly bean leak I've ever been interested in installing. Mijj and team nocturnal are in 2 words THE BEST

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khamees_xi (Nov 22, 2012)

so in my view it shoud be doomload as many xperia users know him as he is one of the few person what helped in development on xperia mobile phones in xda forum as in this year also i have got 3 mobile phones. in my phone at least two or three components of the rom are from him and he has been alot help in xperia play arc mini... lets say in almost in all xpreria mobile phones and i am a very thankfull to him as even know also i am using his famous doom kernel and my favorit flashing software flashtool


----------



## onward1 (Nov 22, 2012)

id have to say JASONBEACH the jellybomb rom for my liking seems to be the best..no issues smooth....thx jason and XDA for being there...Happy thanksgiving to all...


----------



## shangrila500 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm very thankful for Adam Outlet, and the African-Canadian Sock Monkey, for releasing the unlocked bootloader for the VZW Galaxy S3. Without that I would have never been able to push my phone to its limits and flash roms, without kexec, and kernels.

Sent from one of the many Anthropomorphic Personalities of the Disc


----------



## reMer(x) (Nov 22, 2012)

*adam outler or pawitp*


```
adamoutler
```
 has contributed so much to so many devices that everyone knows who he is. Personally, I have has the pleasure of exchanging a few emails with him when I bricked my galaxs s i9000 and he was extremely helpful and courteous. His development of the unbrickable mod saved my phone. I still have it today thanks to adamoutler.


----------



## un4seen (Nov 22, 2012)

Personally, I think that among the most deserving are people involved in getting Android to work on the HTC HD2. On a personal level, they are the ones that really got me interested in hacking the system open and learning what makes it tick, and in a broader sense they are the ones that got many people interested in Android  - even if just because of the publicity HD2 got for being hackable as it is.

I don't really want to choose from the OG developers for HD2, because the amount of knowledge and work behind first steps in HD2 development is so impressive. But, since I have to choose, I would like to thank *securecrt*, for creating the NativeSD.
After constantly flashing HD2 with my lame ROM attempts, it had so many bad blocks in NAND it was barely usable, to the point when I gave up and got the SGS2. The NativeSD method brought it back from the drawer and into active use as a learning device. 
Bringing an essentially dead and useless device back to life while making it better is a hell of a feat, and I think it deserves recognition.


----------



## glockliberty (Nov 22, 2012)

I am exceptionally thankful for kushdeck aka deck. There are many others, but his AOSP rom on the HTC Evo 4G was so great that when it was time for my upgrade I chose the phone I knew he was developing on. I was not disappointed. He has done a fantastic job of maintaining CM10 on the Evo 4G LTE, and I could totally see myself following him to whatever the next device he chooses to develop on. In addition to being a great developer, he is one of the most accessible developers whose work I have enjoyed. I always know where to find him if I have any questions.

Whether or not he and I win a Nexus 7, I think this is a great opportunity for the whole community to show some appreciation for the hard work that developers do to help us enjoy our precious hardware


----------



## reMer(x) (Nov 22, 2012)

*adam outler or pawitp*

+*adamoutler* has contributed so much to so many devices that everyone knows who he is. Personally, I have has the pleasure of exchanging a few emails with him when I bricked my galaxs s i9000 and he was extremely helpful and courteous. His development of the unbrickable mod saved my phone. I still have it today thanks to adamoutler.


----------



## ickk (Nov 22, 2012)

I am nominating aminaked for his work on naked browser because I feel he could use the tablet the most out of the developers I'd nominate.
Since it's release I've tested and reported any problems I found to ensure the browser is the most stable browser on android. I knew when I first downloaded his browser it would be my default, and my biggest problem with my browsers is anything that would require patience. 

After receiving tons of requests and reports from myself and others, aminaked has proven that he's a developer dedicated to supporting something he created. I've been doing a lot of the tablet bug reporting on my transformer prime, and I think he could use a nexus 7 so that way the browser gets better tablet support so we all can shut up those reviewers that keep complaining about app ecosystems. 

If I can I'd like to give a big shoutout to chainfire, motley, clemsyn, craiggomez, the virtuous crew, and jermaine for all their support for my device. All of them are truly exceptional developers alot of us are thankful for. I'll try to keep out of my device forum because if we lose what developers we have left to nexus 7 development forums we won't have anything left haha :laugh:

Happy Turkey Day everyone.


----------



## JiminyCricket64 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks again!*

_True_ thankfulness comes from being unselfish & grateful for what you *have*.  I am very thankful for the work that burnsra has done with the Sprint line of Nexus S & the Galaxy Nexus.  I asked him once why he has no donate link...his response: "I do this for the community and for fun. If you wish to donate, go to http://rally.org/devinsdrive. Have a great day!"  

This is really a genuine guy that is thankful for what he has & seems to want to share this unselfishly!


----------



## bauersein (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,
I am most thankfull to Koush for his work on cwm.
I used it so much i can clear dalvik and do a factory reset without even looking on my phone. Just kidding, but it feels like I could.

 As I'm not an US-resident, I can not win(get) the Nexus7. If my post will win, please give one N7 to Koush and let him choose another(his) favourite developer to give the second to.

Regards Chris


----------



## tobiascuypers (Nov 22, 2012)

Well to me the Developer Thathas made the most impact in my life (personal an school)would be Hashcode. Hes helped me by being the only one in the Kindle Fire area who's bother to create the only working 3.x kernel which so many people use. He's impacted my life by when my lab top broke down I had to type my English final on my kindle Fire on a ICS rom an I passed the class. 
If somehow I win I would love to give Hashcode a gift he could start developing on to help even more people and know that many people are thankful for him.


----------



## dinos3 (Nov 22, 2012)

My vote for: bedalus! 
Thanks for you benchmarks/kernels/tweaks and much else 

Happy Thanksgiving day for all!


----------



## spitefulrain (Nov 22, 2012)

*NOOBNL!*

The developer who I am personally most thankful for is noobnl, hands down. He helped make my Samsung Moment, which was my first android phone, almost enjoyable to use. He then also helped with the original root method for the Samsung Epic 4g. I almost bricked my release day model testing those root methods, but he helped walk me back to a working phone again. He also gave me the first taste of AOSP by bringing the Cyanogenmod 6 alpha roms to the GS1 while I still had it. He's done a lot of hard work and definitely deserves a Nexus 7, and I am definitely thankful that he made my phones infinitely better.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2682982 <--- His profile. You da MAN noobnl!


----------



## MrWicket (Nov 22, 2012)

mine is a tale shared by many but since I really want a Nexus 7 I'll tell it to you. Last year around this time the Galaxy Nexus was announced and we all were sitting in anticipation of being able to get our meat mitts on one! On top of the excitement of a new Nexus the news that Verizon was getting it as well had those of us on Big Red in complete shock and awe that we could finally taste the sweet nectar that is Nexus. That's when the sky went grey and the waiting started and little did we know this was just the beginning of things to come. After many rumors and come and gone release dates the Galaxy Nexus LTE finally launched and I went and bought one immediately and even had a update waiting for me on first boot, life was great, I had a Nexus! It had Ice Cream Sandwich, was stock, fast, sexy! This is about the time when things started to go wrong, not with the phone but with Verizon because 4.0.3 came out and all Nexus's got it, but Verizon's. To make things worse 4.0.4 came out and again nothing! Then finally 4 months later the update showed up and I found myself justifying the delay saying things like "well, at least Verizon does good testing" and "it's for the benefit of their customers to make sure it's good enough!". Things were good for a while and then Jelly Bean was announced and pushed to AOSP and started going out to the Nexus line up and again, nothing for the Verizon version. I was already unlocked and rooted so I headed to XDA the moment I heard that there was a ported version for the Toro GNex and oh wow! "This will tide me over for the next few days till Verizon pushes the OTA!" I thought to myself and oh wow was my optimism misplaced! This is where the silver lining on the storm cloud comes in, Bugless Beast! I knew of Petes ROM and that it was always legen ---- wait for it ----- dary! I flashed and wow, so solid, so smooth, so bugless! 4 months later Verizon finally got around to pushing the OTA update out but I've stuck with BB, I get updates very fast whenever new code is pushed to AOSP or new binaries are added and things are always stable! So, the hero of this story is Peter Alfonso! Without him I'd be stuck with slow updates and left in Verizon's whirlpool of EOL devices. so thank you Pete! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2331243


----------



## bobyracer2 (Nov 22, 2012)

im very thankful to the virtuous team and synergye from Desire HD development thread for bringing us the best experience of the 3.0 kernel and sense 4(VT) and jellybean(synergye) although HTC decided to not give us the 3.0 experience DDD


----------



## garzacorporations (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful to Huexx for his great work with LG Optimus Black ROMS


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

*Chainfire*

First of all, thanks to WILL VERDUZCO for the news and thanks to all who made this contest.. This is a very nice opportunity to show our gratitude for all the devs who work so hard for community and for their great contributions.. seeing these many entries makes me wonder if at all we can really cover all of the deserved devs in this thread.. i feel its not possible..

Anyway, i want to vote for Chainfire, Not just because he made SuperSU app which is very helpful to most people as all of us need a rooted device with gui based app to handle su permissions for app..

But more than that, i want to thank him for his awesome work on Chainfire3D app which brings low end phones experience to a whole new level if you know how to tweak settings..

Also, even more important mention of his work should go to MobileODIN.. All samsung users must have heard about this app and almost all of you have heard of odin.. This mobile app makes flashing firmware updates through an app.. and no need of a PC to flash a firmware.. that's just amazing work! So , all in all its a great number of works from him and his wonderful tutorials/guides.. So, hatts off.. 

And if i win this contest, please give my tablet to Manoranjan2050.. As he is the one who taught me how to make a kernel and thats what led me to start building kernels.. I am really grateful to all of you developers of XDA.. thanks everyone for making such a nice learning experience here..


Also, i would like to thank my other device forum devs who has helped me a lot to be what i am today.. Manoranjan2050, Maroc-OS, Kurotsugi, Savie, doky73,  b16h22, and also hell_lock


----------



## SkyandDirt (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for franciscofranco's work on all the nexus devices, which are the only devices I use. Franco has always shared his work with the nexus line and its fantastic. His work is always stable, fast and very reliable. Anyone not familiar with Franco's work, I suggest you check it out, you wont be disappointed. Also if you like his work you can support his development by purchasing his app from the play store. Happy thanks giving Franco and all of XDA.


----------



## el_venga (Nov 22, 2012)

i would really like to thank cyanogen. back in the day where there was only the G1 he out done himself a lot. right now he and his team are among the greatest developers i know.


----------



## safariking (Nov 22, 2012)

jackplatonic said:


> Hi! I am new to the android world and as a windows user i had a lot of prejudices about android devices! However my love of books pushed me to buy a tablet to enjoy ebook reading without having to print them! My choice was samsung galxy tab 8.9 because of its portability! This device brought me to xda forums and to samsung galxy tab 8.9 section! There i found a very active developer "Safariking" from his threads i discovered the real charm of android OS and the fun of owning an android device! So my vote goes to Safariking
> 
> 
> Good Luck everybody

Click to collapse



Thanks for your vote on me

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

My vote goes to Kallt_Kaffe on the Galaxy tab 8.9 forum he brought us CM9/CM10 and CWM

Thank you Kallt_Kaffe

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2426812


----------



## Omgadroid (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thankfull*

there is not one dev i can be thankfull for its everyone here on xda anyone who has contributed even a single bit to xda thank you all (i dont want to enter i just wanted to let everyone know) Thankyou


----------



## BradleyR2010 (Nov 22, 2012)

My vote goes to DerTeufel1980

He's an awesome developer his kernels for the SGS1 family are great and he gives awesome support and listen to his users, i know that his work probably couldn't be done without the help of different developers working together to give new life to our beloved SGS1, but the reason I'm thankful to DerTeufel1980 is because of his Kernel and the need of an app to control the different options he implemented, I started learning and developing an Android application, his kernel and his work gave me that needed reason and push to learn and now my app is a reality


----------



## Kohr-Ah (Nov 22, 2012)

*Faux of FauxKernel on Sensation*

My thanks goes out to Faux123.

Faux not only works hard on his kernel but does it while managing life and working all night and still continues to develop for us.
More specifically though why I thank him isn't for his kernel but helping us learn.

When I first started using Faux (2011 - On his thread is around posts 280ish) he would have us post our /post/last_kmsg files. The thing is he would explain to us what the file said and what it meant. From there he taught us how to edit init.d scripts and what the different values meant rather than just GIVE us the file and say try this. He would write out why and what it did and then to proceed to give us intellidemand just made my sensation sing.

So thank you faux123 for teaching us what things meant rather than just giving it to us.


----------



## rsngfrce (Nov 22, 2012)

*My thanks!*

Not interested in the contest, but wish to thank the following:

Dark3n...  [APP][1.6+] SD Maid - System cleaning tool... Extremely responsive dev! I made a suggestion for SD Maid and several hours later it was integrated into an update on the Play Store... this will never cease to amaze me! 

3c...  [APP 2.2+] Android Tuner [BETA TESTING]... Extremely responsive dev. Special thanks for his work bringing link2sd functionality to Android Tuner. 

Agat63...  [UPDATE][KERNEL][SOURCE] FI27 AGAT_v0.6.8 with tREC_v0.2.2 11/07/12 ... For his continued work on his source kernel for the E4GT, even though he has moved on to the GSIII and needs to borrow the phone back from his wife to work on it!


----------



## raseac (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike1986..
Will You made ARHD for Nexus7?  /please 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bippo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Shnizlon*

My favorite developer (really) is Shnizlon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1930589), such young developer and great talent but mostly super friendly to all his users, prompt helps everyone and no kang story, always developing from scratch and spending ours with optimizations, the nicest person I found here on XDA. His ROM's are always with care for details, with choices for everyone, simple perfection. I have never seen his really smile, his serious smile, but it feels good he have sometime ....time to smile. Give him both Nexus 7 tablets (it is thanksgiving isn't it?), he can port his dreams on it and make every other user happy! I really mean it!


----------



## KUN1 (Nov 22, 2012)

My vote goes for http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4196889

I've my Galaxy S since 3 years and I think it's awesome, that after such a long time in digital life, we still can enjoy the latests Firmwares etc. 
I think we're here on XDA a big familiy and I think we've to say thank you to everyone who could help someone or is porting a Rom etc., specially all the devs 

Really hope that this go on for a very long time 

KUN1


----------



## Darnell_Chat_TN (Nov 22, 2012)

*NRGZ28*

For me, it has to be NRGZ28.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=458936

I basically started using this site heavily because of his ROMs.

Started with Windows Mobile devices: Touch Pro, Touch Pro 2 and HD2
Then with the Sensation using his Android ROMs as the first custom ROM I put on it.

Over the years, I've used his ROMs most over more devices.  More than anything by any other developer.


----------



## 99Aaron99 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, even though I have since found better ROM's for my phone my favorite developer will always be Tigger31337 for being the only developer who's guide I found detailed enough to finally take the risk of flashing a ROM onto my phone. Without starting off on his WildChild ROM for my Wildfire S I'd probably still be sitting on Stock right now and not even using XDA. Also, I'd like to thank him for introducing me to Custom Kernels as well, ever since using the Dust v9.0 Kernel (not developed by him, but it's through him I found it) I've used it on every GB ROM I've had along with his recommended CPU Governor of "Scary" and I/O Scheduler at Sio. And apart from that he basically took all the good features of Sense 2.1 and improved them, as well as removing everything un-necessary from it. So, yeah. Thanks Tigger31337!


----------



## DesignGrits (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel the best dev that has gone above and beyond for me would have to be Garrett from the original Galaxy Note international thread. I reached out to Garrett because the i717 galaxy note didn't have a update to date MIUI rom, and Garrett has his own rom on the international note section. Garrett was so awesome because still to date he has continued to bring the i717 the latest MIUI rom updates with out even having the i717. Garrett has gone above and beyond the quality of being a Dev and deserves something special. 

MIUI Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1812360


----------



## tjackbjorn (Nov 22, 2012)

The one who really should have a Nexus 7 is a great dev. When I had my Nexus S, the only rom I used were his. Ofc I tried others. But no other rom was like his. The rom were op, nothing were even close to beat it. When I heard that he was going into military duty in 9 months, it felt like my g33k world was falling into pieces. No more updates... But the great dev gave us a last one, it was the best thing I had ever used on a phone. All of you guys who have owned a Nexus S know who I'm talking about. The almighty CyberGR!  No other person deserves a Nexus 7 like he does, how many devs going to military dute and still helps his rom users with rom problems? Not many. But CyberGR does. He is a great man. And when I heard that he is probably moving to Galaxy Nexus, my life became whole again. 
Like I mentioned before, NO ONE deserves a Nexus 7 more than this man. 
Peace. 

Sent from my super fast Prime filled with beans.


----------



## zittergie (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks ...*

My thanks go to kallt_kaffe, for bringing unimaged sweetness to my Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9
If by any chance I win the contest, I would like to donate the second Nexus to safariking for his work on AOSP.

I know that a lot more devs earn a big thank you, but kallt_kaffe's rom is the one I use daily.


----------



## dweber81 (Nov 22, 2012)

Vote for Mijjah!

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




amazeboy said:


> im thankful for electricity

Click to collapse



Yea where would we be without electricity.  LOL!


----------



## pooyamb (Nov 22, 2012)

I think my favorite developer should be Agrabren for his work on HTC Evo 3d!
why? I bought my Evo 3d because it was a good device with good GPU good CPU and ... and of course because it has 3d, but after 1 months I discovered I really hate sense, I think sense makers think peoples using a mobile device are stupid(sry sense lovers, it's just my idea), and I think sense is a stage for evo 3d, I was angry because of HTC Sense and there was no rom with even working camera, after a while I'd see a new developer thread, yeah! cm with working camera!so I installed cm9 from agrabren on my device and I'm really happy now with my device even without 3d!!(now I have cm10 from my lovely developer)
so I should thank Agrabren


----------



## luciferii (Nov 22, 2012)

*why im thankful*

i spent 5 years shooting heroin and got on methadone to stop the heroin cycle..
my family hated me. i hated my self.. TWO WEEKS to this day (thankgiving)
i dropped off of *150* miligrams of methadone. it has made me so very sick
infact i cant even eat solid foods yet.. but i have my life back and most importantly..
the love and respect of my family back.


----------



## zeb carter (Nov 22, 2012)

My thanks go out to dragonzkiller < http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4152732 > for his work on the Motorola DX2. He brought us CM7 and CM10 on a device that Motorola said was not feasible. He's also been working on Kexec for the X2. All this goodness despite Motorola's refusal to unlock our bootloader for true CM7/!0 goodness!

If anyone deserves a Nexus 7, it's DZK!! He's done all this work despite being a full time engineering student!


----------



## Tw1sted247 (Nov 22, 2012)

For me it would definitely have to beJosh Beach . 

I came to the XDA Community right after picking up my Galaxy Note 2, after doing some searching about rooting and flashing.  Once getting on the Site and looking through various users setups I started to take notice of a couple badass setups come to find out they were the work of Josh Beach and Team VeNuM.  So I did my research on the rooting process and getting all my ducks in a row (Thanks to QbKing77,  extremely helpful to anyone looking to root or get the full potential out of their Android device.  Very humble dude who isn't above answering questions to anyone whether noob or not.  Nothing but Respect and thanks to him as well). Executed my first root and flashed my first custom ROM the JellyBomb ROM, and I'm absolutely loving it.  Josh (along with his support crew and other Devs) works countless hours non stop to get these wicked ROMs out there into the community for the users.  He is also very vested, he is constantly looking for feedback and opinions to throw stuff into the future versions.  People ask for a theme or certain MOD, and boom days later its there. Also a humble dude as well, always trouble shooting for people and offering help.  Not just take it or leave it approach.  

To make it simple he works his ass off and his hard work and mad skills are due a Thanks.  And a Nexus 7 is a good start,  definitely made me a rooter for life now.  After running this setup the is no going back.  Thanks a million Josh Beach:good: (and Team VeNuM along with all the devs who contributed to the JBomb cause.  And to QbKing77 for the great videos and reviews taking the stress out of the process for the first timers out there! )


----------



## dessolator666 (Nov 22, 2012)

So, if you've been to the BABBQ chances are you saw agrabren's presentation, if you missed it for some reason, here's the gist:

agrabren is a dev working on the HTC Evo 3D (3VO) he's been working on getting JB functional on the 3VO. The project name is Disarmed Toaster (DT) and it was the focus of agrabren's presentation. I know what you're thinking (well, actually I don't but I can guess ) "what's so special about this?" well, 

1.)DT is AOSP based and getting any non-Sense rom to work on an htc phone is a big enough problem by itself not to mention that DT covers both GSM and CDMA

The 3VO is a nightmare to work with, there's a CDMA and GSM version of the phone. If that's not bad enough the 3VO has some rather specific hardware, namely: two back cameras and a stereoscopic 3D screen. And the frosting of the cake of horror? HTC couldn't make up their mind about which cameras to use so about half the models have 2*5MP cams while the other half has 2MP + 5MP.
HTC hasn't exactly been great with supporting the 3VO in terms of software, we got a very tardy official ICS with sense 3.6 which had numerous bugs and horrid battery life, so thank you agrabren for helping this neglected phone shine.



2.)DT uses Aroma installer to allow the user to choose between 3 flavors of android (Paranoid Android, CyanogenMod 10, AOKP) and kernel to be flashed as well as which apps and patches the user would like preinstalled

Well, to put it plainly, not 1, not 2, but 3... yes it sounds like a sales pitch, but flashing a new version puts a smile on my face just knowing I have the choice.

3.)last but not least the Aroma installer gives you a choice of 22 (i'm not kidding) languages in which to proceed

So one lazy afternoon I'm browsing about and decide to check on DT... suddenly I come to the realization that the thread exploded, agrabren suggested translating the installer, and over a span of about a day the thread got 5 pages of people lining up to translate. Yes, I know xda is a community, but nowhere have I seen that quite as clearly as here. Thanks again agrabren for pointing it out!

link to agrabren's profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3869474


----------



## Ind3lible (Nov 22, 2012)

Mijjah74 is my fav. dev, when ICS first leaked for the epic 4g touch. His rom was incredible. He always helped me when I needed help, replied to my PMs right away and also on his twitter account. Till Today he is still updating the ROM even though he has the SGS3 now. Mijjah and Bigtoysrock... BOTH rock O.O!

Thanks for this awesome giveaway! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3313049


----------



## f_E_a_R_e_D (Nov 22, 2012)

When I write about the developer who impacted me most, a name comes into mind. This name happens to be the name Randomblame. Random was the first developer to port android 4.1 to an almost dead phone. Development for the Desire HD had slowed down to a standstill. Great developers were moving on to other devices. But, Random did his duty and worked hard to port 4.1 to the DHD. Not only did he do a good job, he also put up with us. I remember being a noob, and asking stupid questions. He answered the questions with kindness, never getting mad. He juggled both his personal life and deving. He made different variants of his rom, added the coolest stuff in his roms. He was always open for suggestions, and often used them in his roms. Now he has ported 4.2 to the Iconia Tab. I do not own one but I can imagine the joy that those who do feel. Though I have moved on to the S3, I still believe that Randomblame deserves to receive this accolade. se who do feel. Though I have moved on to the S3, I still believe that Randomblame deserves to receive this accolade. http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1776875


----------



## The Real Sitek (Nov 22, 2012)

fryingpan0613 said:


> ^ This
> 
> sent from my awesomely huge Note II

Click to collapse



Narf 

I third that!


----------



## lilchicano (Nov 22, 2012)

Well first off let me thank you will for giving us an opportunity for such a great thing!

But the developer I would have to say I am most thankful for at this moment would be scott.hart.bti. Devs like him are always persistent on their work and refuse to give up regardless of what occurs. The passion shown by him is one that I admire and I myself would hope to be able to give back to the community as he does. Even though he does receive help from fellow members he always tries to do things by himself to continue to make our device a great one, and one that still has a fighting chance like most other devices when the manufacture gave up on them. because of his work our devices has received JB and continue to see support from him. Devs like them really are great and just show the spirit of what XDA was founded for in the first place.

It really is hard to give credit to just one single dev since there are many others that just contribute their time for all the world to see. Its the dedication in each of them which make XDA what it is today and it really is such a beautiful thing to be apart of and see. Many more people are becoming or will become inspired to continue such things and it is a great thing to continue to keep the cycle going. I know this is getting long and off topic but just thank you for everyone, from the devs to the members. Together is what it is all about. 

Thank you.


----------



## simonsimons34 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for Lloir one of the best developers on XDA.  He has been into android forever, since the day it was released and followed it ever since. The first time I really ran into him was when I found him in the HTC One V section. He was working on CyanogenMod 9, blindly. His phone had bricked from a radio problem HTC knew about and decided to ship the phone with. He did this development blindly for weeks on end, and even fixed all the usability bugs. Lloir is the one I have learned a lot of my rom development skills from, also. Without him, I would be stuck only knowing how to do kernels. The community is genuinely better with this amazing developer, who deserves every little bit of his recently gained Recognized Developer title!
Thanks lloir


----------



## The Real Sitek (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to ask, no themer love! We make awesome pretty!


Kidding!

Here's to you, devs! :beer:


----------



## chadouming (Nov 22, 2012)

That is really an interesting contest ! Even tho i can't technically participate this contest (I am living in canada which is not in US), i wanted to share my story. 

I am in touch with a lot of dev and learned to know some of them more. To list those i talk with often : Codeworkx, xplodwild, nebkat, Espenfjo, cdesai, Entropy512, gokhanmoral and pulser_G2. One dev tho made me take a deep plunge into android world. Unfortunately, i havent been able to talk to him for a long time, however, this dev is Tk-Glitch. 

He made himself famous with his glitch kernel for the SGS I, and then have moved to the north-american SGS III. At the time i met him, i had a Telus galaxy S. It was not much different from the GT-I9000 beside the fact it had 4 capacitive button instead of a home button and 2 capacitive. i entered the world of android with cyanogenmod 6.2 (This would be android 2.2 for those not in android world enough long) and quickly tried to get more. This search of knowledge landed me on XDA, when it was an already big accumulation of tips, guide and general love for android. I also learned (by try and fix after) that i could flash GT-I9000 rom on my SGH-T959D without having big problem. The only "Major" would be that i could not enter into recovery or download mode with key combination at start. As i had also flashed I9000 bootloader, to enter into these mode it also required the home button to be pressed. Home button that was missing on my phone. Other minor issue was some of the capacitive key being badly mapped. I could live with that. I then enetered the world of custom kernel. So, after flashing cyanogenmod 7 and a few custom kernel, i was feeling it was somewhat good. Then i tried Glitch kernel. I falled in love. Everything was looking so fast with it. I quickly got in tought with Tk-Glitch and became one of his beta tester. At that time, i would still use GT-I9000 kernel. After i saw that my phone could be quick and after a few "Brick and despair from try and fix after method" I decided that i could have even more of my phone. I so then writted a guide for every telus user to get GT-I9000 rom on their phone. I also went into fixing my keymapping problem ending in a fully fonctionnal (except download and recovery key combination) phone ! Later, like it was not great enough that Tk-glitch had me to test his beta, he decided to make a Telus kernel. Which contained kernel level fixed keys. At that time, he could produce easily 4 or 5 kernel per day for us to test. And i was waiting these after every work/school day. Tk-Glitch contributed into my ocf (obsessive compulsive flashing) problem. After seeing how much could be done just by looking his work, i tried to get more and more implied into the android world. I read all the things i can. I never launched into a large scale project (except recently with TeamBBQ) but i try to help people when they have good question. Even if i speak to a lot of dev all the time, i miss the time i would end the day and see a lot of kernel to flash. Eh, i guess i can't make much about nostalgy.


----------



## RayGarden (Nov 22, 2012)

*FranciscoFranco - Galaxy Nexus Kernel*

Thank and Respect
==============
I herewith would like to thank Francisco Franco (Portugal) as THE Reliable Kernel Developer, supporting the Galaxy Nexus (and more devices).

Efforts to Improve
=============
Francisco has put all his efforst in creating the best Kernel for both ICS and Jelly Bean ROM's and still his work is in progress, now the Galaxy Nexus has been updated to 4.2.

Since i'm using Franco's Kernel,  my Galaxy Nexus has improved both Performance and Battery Life to (at least) 150%.

App and Forum Feedback
===================
Not only that Francisco provide a Kernel Updater App, but he allways stay calm, try to answer all the questions, even a question has been asked many times. To manage a Forum Tread is not easy!

Nexus 4
=======
Francisco now is focussing on the Nexus 4 so......focus on his tread. You will not be dissapointed!

Off-Topic: i told Francisco once......someday you'll get your transfer (like in soccer). now recently he has made his move. wishing him lots of succes!

Greetz Raymond


----------



## VisualTech48 (Nov 22, 2012)

I want to thank this great developer that brought the ICS to the Galaxy S plus.

What he did is amazing. He is the one, the only dev that acctualy made it to make a bootable ICS for S Plus. 

His Name Is : Arco69

The whole S Plus forum thanks him for the great work he did. Now after a few months we have allmost 100% working ICS !CRAZZZY!

Thanks to him, and other great devs (Ivendor, Doomsday94, etc.) we got a booting 3.0.x Kernel, and we started makeing Jelly Bean for our device.

His uniqe work made our phone one of the greatest phone i ever hold in my hand. Thanks to his work he proved and nailed samsung because samsung sayed " ICS Won't be able to run smoothly on the device because of the lack of ram and processor power". He Proved then that they were wrong and im happy that he did it. His work we allways be renembered. 




THANK YOU ARCO69


----------



## paul96 (Nov 22, 2012)

*theimpaler747*

My favorite dev would have to TheImpaler747 for all his fantastic work on the hero cdma. 
He has made the Impaled series of themes for this devices and for many other devices. He also wrote a *very* helpful guide that explains how to theme very well. He also repeatedly make roms for the hero before other people did and kept bringing life into it when it seemed like it was a dead device in 2010. I also remember him being very helpful by responding to questions quickly and in his "Q/A about CM" thread.
Heres all the threads that were started by him : http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=103201096&pp=25

profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2433609

Good Luck


----------



## Lrs121 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!*

Im grateful for all the amazing work that dzk better known as dragonzkiller has done for the Droid X2(MB870) and by association the Milestone X2 (MB867). He's consistently brought an almost completely functioning version of cyanogen mod to the droid x2. even up to the latest version as seen here CyanogenMod 10 Alpha 1 for the Motorola Droid X2 and here [ROM][ALPHA][JB]CyanogenMod 10 Alpha 2 [UPDATED 10/7/12] he was unable to get it completely functioning only because of the thoroughly locked down nature of the device that motorola has imposed on us. even so he has beat all odds getting CM to work on the device while still working on a kexec up to the moment his phones memory litterally started giving up the ghost. While he did not do direct work for the MX2 it was simple to port it over making my device the mx2 actually bearable to have and because of that he has my eternal respect for doing all of that while going through the hardships of going to school for such an incredibly difficult degree and dealing with life in general. While he already has his next device picked out i would like to show my appreciation to dzk by earning him a free device to play with on his own time. One where he doesnt have to go through all the difficulties of getting what he wants on his device and the nexus 7 would be a great way to do that. while ill admit id be nice to get another nexus 7, im really not posting this for me but for him, especially cause im already going to get one for christmas. Though my luck with technology id need a second one as a back up cause the first one bit the dust. Honestly if it were possible id want to give any developer that has had to deal with the crap motorola has heaped on us to get a custom rom and/kernel working on their device a tablet for their hard work but thats not possible.


----------



## Unexist6969 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dorimanx for sure, the stuff he does for users and listen to everyone of them. He is probably the most friendly dev towards users. Check his thread in S2 section. There is like 500+ commits every new release. I haven't found any Nightly' kernels in other threads yet. I'm not saying he is the best dev. Imo Entropy512, Gokhanmoral & Codeworkx and every dev working on an Exynos device is a beast. Ti-omap/nexus/qcomm is childplay for them  Not to forget myfluxi's awesome work in the past! Bajee11 is the only 1 making real roms not totally based on cm. 
But I'm only speaking for s2 section.

If I had to choose between most friendly/requesting all users features then I would say Dorimanx 
But reading Entropy's story I must say he is the best if not one of the best. 
Without him (and other CM exynos maintainers) we would've been nowhere. Most devs learn alot of them. Living with touchwiz is **** & ugly than what OS ever. I probably would've sold my device if there wasn't CM support. Would've probably a good thing tho cuz Samsung isn't releasing sources at all. And ignorance towards Devs. They don't deserve it people buying 50-60M devices of them every quarter of the year.

Now if I have to choose between the best XDA Dev it's Entropy512 (I think he deserve's a fully working AOSP device ;p)
All the time he has spend on exynos software is incredible he deserve's more than what he is giving to XDA. And he's still maintaining the 4210 device which is great after all the mess he & Codeworkx and alot of others have been through. 

And if Exynos was open-sourced like tiomap/qcomm we would've the fastest devices ever I'm sure. Even the S2 still beats out a duel core krait. Samsung is only about hardware but software is a nightmare  

This all is my honest opinion from what I've learnt in XDA and been reading. But probably most people choose the dev of their own device or who has got the most roms/kernels. That's not the point. I don't like that business kind of developing.


----------



## FC1032 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would have to vote molesarecoming (and team) for ParanoidAndroid on the Gnex.

It is truly innovative in that one ROM can cater for such a wide variety of users. I remember watching and using PA grow in the early stages, from when apps didn't fit the screen up till now where things work perfectly.

I initially tried this rom because well, this is XDA, you try anything new! I found having the combined tablet bar at the bottom a nicer use of space and it seemed a lot easier for one handed operation. It also made me less _Paranoid_ about burn in from the status bar. Some apps just seem better in tablet ui and to me it remains a mystery to why they aren't like that by default.

Hope molesarecoming (and team) the best!

I know this is for US residents only (or people with proxy), but I still want you guys to know about him and his work. I don't mind organising a proxy if we get chosen


----------



## d34thbl00m (Nov 23, 2012)

zeb carter said:


> My thanks go out to dragonzkiller < http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4152732 > for his work on the Motorola DX2. He brought us CM7 and CM10 on a device that Motorola said was not feasible. He's also been working on Kexec for the X2. All this goodness despite Motorola's refusal to unlock our bootloader for true CM7/!0 goodness!
> 
> If anyone deserves a Nexus 7, it's DZK!! He's done all this work despite being a full time engineering student!

Click to collapse



I fully agree. Without DZK us X2 users would have smashed this phone into pieces a long time ago. Hats off to him for all the hard work he's put into this phone. 

Sent from my MB870 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Nov 23, 2012)

I am most thankful for Myn, he made the first rom i ever flashed which was warm 2.2 to for the og evo 4g. His rom was fantastic and i kept going back and back to it no matter what else i flashed. Then once android 2.3 came out he ported over sense 3.0 and made the synergy rom which i must have run for 6 months straight. Not only did he make some awesome roms though, he also took a bit of time to help me out when i was curious about development and with his help i made my first flashable zip which was a zip that added DSP manager to any rom and from then on my knowledge just grew from there. He isn't the only notable dev in my mind that i was thankful for but he is by far my favorite. 

p.s. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## wildps2king (Nov 23, 2012)

I would have to say that my favorite developer is kejar31. In May, I bought my first Android phone: the Galaxy Nexus. Before my Galaxy Nexus, I had an iPod Touch and, of course, had it jailbroken and modded it left and right making the most of it. Naturally, I wanted to do the same with my Galaxy Nexus! I remember I was very nervous when I rooted it for the first time and switched between different ROMs. I had so many problems with them, including bugs, things not working as they should and such. I actually went back to stock for a short period of time. Then I came across Gummy. I fell in love with the ROM and I had little to no problems with it! There were so many features added and it really changed the way I looked at Android and it showed me all the potential my phone had and how much Android had to offer.

I would like to thank kejar31 and the rest of the Gummy Team for their amazing work on Gummy for the Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## thejrcrafter2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*fattire.*

I'm thankful for quite a few developers here, but I guess my favorite has got to be fattire. Before I got my Nook, I really had just about no skills with Linux in my mind. Of course, to others, I was a computer wizard, but not to me. When I saw the Nook, though, I saw so much learning/hacking potential in this device. I got the Nook pretty, when CM7 was still in early development. I didn't really have much fun with the early ROMs, but I still learned about what really happens when you root a device, and what rooting actually means.

I really got into hacking when CM9 came out. (this is where fattire comes in, too.) I never thought that this not-so-great device could run a power hungry OS like Ice Cream, but it did. It seemed a bit too good to be true, and it was. Fattire decided to stop everyone from posting builds and make them all just link to source. At first this seemed like a terrible idea, but then I started to see a bright side. I've always wanted to be a software developer, and his was really where I would end up learning a lot of the skills, just by looking through the source code and figuring out what actually makes Android, and every other OS, actually do stuff. I learned a lot from this, and I didn't really want fattire to allow builds again, but I guess majority rules, and the majority just wanted a straight-up, flashable zip. Even though this great time of learning came to an end with just about nobody posting updated source, I still learned a lot from this experience.

Skip ahead to just a few weeks ago, when CM10 was released for the Nook. Ever since IO 2012, I was searching the interwebz literally every day for a CM10/JB build for the NC. It took about a month of waiting before CM10 comes along, and guess who posted it -nobody other than fattire. And whadd'ya know, he posted updated source! I immediately got started on compiling and reading all of the source. Once again, I learned a whole lot, but since these builds came just about every day, I decided to just compile every once in a while when I was bored and just use the zips I was given- and that worked out fine. Nonetheless, I still learned a lot about building ROMs and fixing problems, especially since you could just look up what changed with the ROM in the CM Updater then find the change in the source code, and see how the change affects how the system acts.

I guess what I'm trying to say here is that fattire is really a "learn-how-to-do-this" kind of guy, and he even goes to extremes like stopping all builds to make people learn. And that's good, because we really need more people in my generation (I'm in middle school by the way) to be doing work with computers, otherwise there won't be any more computers or devices when your generation (I'm assuming all of you readers are in the generation above me) goes away. And I don't want to not have computers. So thanks a lot, fattire, and all of you other teenagers reading this, actually try to learn a little about how computer work, because they don't program themselves.

That was a lot of typing.

And here's the link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3041959


----------



## Deltatiger (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite developer would mainly be ErwinP [http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3027779] from the Wildfire community. Though he is doing a major in Bio he still found enough time to get an almost perfect version of CM9 on to the wildfire. He had help from others in the community but even so he is my inspiration and i am learning hard to become like him.


----------



## ArcticFish (Nov 23, 2012)

im most thankful for tmogalaxys2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4721756).Just when my device started running our of devs, he came out of the blue. He brought new roms along with another dev to help him. He annd his all star devs gave a wide variety of roms and different bases that i know i can be happy with for monthes to come. I would also like to thank all of XDA because without it we wouldnt have anything. So Happy Thanksgiving Everyone. (fyi: im flashing his new update to his rom as i speak lol)


----------



## emindede (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks tytung*

My favorite XDA Recognized Developer is "tytung".
Here, you can find his profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2677399

I would like to thank him for keeping our legendary and precious device, HTC HD2, alive.
I believe that HD2 is a kind of very important device in the age of custom ROMs.
And tytung is the one of the milestone person who still keeps developing custom ROMs for HD2.

Thanks to tytung, we are making the most of latest Android versions.


----------



## dewadg (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks a lot arco68!*

Since the first time I visited XDA Developers forum, my phone has improved a lot. The best improvement is ICS upgrade from the best Galaxy W's developer arco68. He/she develops the CyanogenMod 9 (ICS) that Samsung didn't give for my Galaxy W, I'm glad to have him/her as my phone's developer. Not only CM9, now he/she also develops the CM10 for my phone. I thank him/her a lot. Thanks arco68!

+ I bet, without his/her help, my Galaxy W will be still running Gingerbread and has no any improvement potential!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, out of all the developers whose works I have personally used, the one I am most thankful for would have to be aeroevan. His development is what kept me on my old Droid Incredible 2 for as long as I had it, and he's still going. He is currently the only developer who is actively supporting Jelly Bean on the Incredible 2, and he also develops for the Verizon SGSIII. 

He has kept us updated with awesome, stable kernels for each new release of Android when none of the other kernel developers stayed with us, and was really the reason we still have any Jelly Bean ROMs today. Along with keeping the Droid Incredible 2 alive and kicking with the newest CyanogenMod builds and the kernels to run them, he supports the latest CyanogenMod builds for my new device, the Verizon SGSIII, which he doesn't even own. He has helped me with questions about development in the past, and is just an all around great guy.

Honestly, I didn't expect to be writing this, but after reading through the other entries and how great it felt to see the members giving thanks to the great devs we have that make this site what it is, I felt he deserved a mention. Thanks for reading!


----------



## offgridgrower (Nov 23, 2012)

I am thankful for Josh Beach for jellybomb domination his work on the galaxy s3 makes it the best phone rom out there IMO!

SPH-L710/L710VPBLJ7
JellyBomb Domination v8
KT747-11/13/12 kernel
XDA-DEV APP


----------



## xyancompgeek (Nov 23, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*

Cheers to all at xda!
I first got involved with the site when I got a sony tablet s (not the xperia model) and I was looking for a way to root it...............and that's when my (by far) favorite developer came in..........condi............now I get that he hasn't been given 'developer' status, but let me tell you........the guy was a legend in my eyes. He gave the first tool to successfully root the tab.....made a proper video and text tutorial......made a lot of sweet mods to it............and despite the fact that there wasnt much base for the product, he kept going on with it. Finally when his tab got unrecoverably bricked, he wanted a few people to test a custom recovery for him. I put my name in and we got to know each well. What surprises me the most is he had complete faith that nothing would go wrong in his script. Anybody who can do these kind of tests over gmail chats is worthy of praise!!!!!!! Well, now that the new xperia tab is out, people have most probably forgotten the old one (new fads and all!). And I haven't heard from condi yet. But I still have him in my chat list and hope to speak with him again.
It's great to take a popular product and make progress with it. But what is even more commendable is to take a device that is locked down to the core and still make some headway. To be honest, the prize does not interest me very much (Though I do have a US Address you can send it to!). My aim was to make these developments and these people known. Had there been space for more favorite developers, I would have loved to include einschnaehkee (built a custom remote for the tab, from scratch) and djrbliss (found the initial root method!) and stifilz (general amazing support). But sadly there isn't.......Once again cheers to the xda team and happy thanksgiving!

condi : http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=422959

Owner of a Sony Tablet S, Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, Galaxy Note, Galaxy S2 and others


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 23, 2012)

Mijjah74 hands down . He deserves appreciation for his un paralleled contributions to the community .


----------



## Zfwaeld (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Entropy512*

Entropy512, for his work on the superbrick bug that affected the E4GT and other Samsung devices, and for his continued work on Exynos devices despite lack of proper documentation. Also, several great presentations at the Big Android BBQ!


----------



## Fishuu (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Toldo!*

My Favorite Dev here on XDA is Toldo and his awesome ROM! He can be found in my SIG...yeah thats how much i Love HIM
And he is one of the few who Develops for the Tab10.1 his ROMS are also flawless ...another person is also Ryrzy who is in charged of the Kernel  --Yoda kernel 

Just wanna thank them for their time for doing this...And to you XDA the best of the best !


----------



## carlosmonti (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite XDA Recognized Developer is "salesale".

He is very supportive and always delivers the best rom (for i9100) and also the mods you ask him!! totally the best!


----------



## mjm128 (Nov 23, 2012)

intersectRaven Get's my recommendation for the work he did on getting a kernel that supported FM radio on the Nexus One. At the time I didn't have a data connection and only had voice and text on my nexus one due to financial constraints. Being able to have a FM radio on my device helped get me through the work day by having a wider selection of music available to me. I was able to play music on my device and switch it up and listen to KROQ and other radio stations while I was at work working 8 hour days at a stainless steal manufacturing plant. I ended up using the FM radio support daily, and it brought whole new life to my device. 

I just would like to thank him. 

But hey lets not be selective, there's a lot of developers out there and contributors that make the xda-developers community function and grow. Everyone that's been a part of the community and been able to make development of our devices deserves a show of gratitude.


----------



## Anthony25 (Nov 23, 2012)

The worst XDA Developer ever is DorimanX, who develops his kernel for the Galaxy S2, because of him I don't want to change my phone anymore, it is so smooth and battery drain is so lowered that I haven't any reason to sell my S2 now !

I'm just kidding, DorimanX is doing a amazingly job with this team on the I9100, and can work all the night and sleep only 2 hours to release a new version.
We are lucky to have some dev like him, Voku and all other devs of the DorimanX' team !


----------



## jaysun3000 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big thanks to DrangunKorr for making my Sensation4G a beast with Paranoid Android ROM, his dedication to deving has kept me from moving on to another device.....thank you all that have contributed to make his ROM beast as well....

If you own a Sensation you are missing out if you have not been to his thread and downloaded the ROM ITS TRULY A UNIQUE EXPERIENCE...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4636474

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## khrone (Nov 23, 2012)

A BIG thank you to Salesale for making neatrom series for i9100, really helpful developer, makes mods for people who ask for them and just doesnt get enough thanks from people who use them. Excellent rom, really stable. Thank you salesale, you are truly humble and helpful.


----------



## YaronGur (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank salesale (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3690986).
He works hard to keep his roms updated and tweaked.
He takes a lot of user input and gives back all the time.


----------



## drakester09 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Entropy512.*

3 reasons to thank him:

1. He knows his stuff, rarely you come across someone who really knows what they are talking about. With that knowledge he both helps and educates.

2. He deals with Exynos and Samsung, he has done so much for al the Exynos folks all over the place, with the help of other ERD, worked diligently to avoid more people to brick their phones. See more of the superbrick saga here: 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/101093310520661581786/posts

3. He deals with users, even when they frustrate him... Look no further than the CM10 SGS2 thread for that.


----------



## KJW979 (Nov 23, 2012)

Culex316 said:


> I'd like to give my thanks to Francisco Franco, an XDA kernel developer here who mainly develops for the Galaxy Nexus (among other devices:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1367341
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 Have to agree, Francisco Franco deserves this nomination. Continues to strive to make his kernels better and better. Always willing to answer questions no matter how mundane. Always willing to help or point you in the right direction for answers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cz6y48 (Nov 23, 2012)

*My favorite dev*

The developer I appreciate the most was RyanMogul.  He made carrying my Sprint Mogul an extra couple of years bearable.


----------



## LilWeech (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to nominate all of Team Venum for creating great Roms and theme but if I got to pick one it got to be  Joshbeach for creating a awesome Rom called Jellybomb for my Note 2 and for the GS 3. 

The Beast GN 2 Jellybomb


----------



## Guitarman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hashcode*

I am truly thankful for the developer Hashcode as he has brought to life a once boring and paperweight like tablet, the Kindle Fire. (1st Gen)  When I received the Kindle as a gift I was disappointed with the lack of OTG support but Hashcode made it possible.  I have learned a lot from his posts and look forward to more of his development.  Thanks Hashcode for your brain!


----------



## jxb25 (Nov 23, 2012)

kdizzleh85 said:


> Complete agree here man.  Mijjah has been creating the best roms/themes since I was in diapers. I have always been were he has gone in order to follow his genius. Only dev who has really responded directly and seems to be in a place to help up and comers.
> 
> Just saying....
> The best dev around and helps with anything regardless of donations and personal advances.
> Again Happy B-Day

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Space shuttle


----------



## andnej (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank @humberos, without him my Galaxy Tab is just an old archaic Tab
He breathe new life to my tab, he fixes all kernel related problems, add OverClock and gave steps that never existed before (1100, 1300)

In CM 10 development, he fixes so many things that I cannot count or mention it one by one. I m using what he developed and I 'm satisfied. If there is one developer deserving a Nexus 7, its definitely him.


----------



## martin707 (Nov 23, 2012)

safariking said:


> Thanks for your vote on me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




+1

Kallt_Kaffe! You deserve to win

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lajara4G (Nov 23, 2012)

I thank kennyglass123. ive been running his roms (epic4g) for the last year and this is the first time i het to write. also thank JoshBeach cuz ill be running his rom on my new gs3.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kdizzleh85 (Nov 23, 2012)

*!!!!!Mijjah...RdUb...(Wilco)...BTR...(Grrr)!!!!!!*

Mijjah.....&......tn

mijjah.....&......tn

mijjah.....&......tn
mijjah.....&......tn

mijjah.....&......tn

mijjah.....&......tn


----------



## Jettubby (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Mijjah74. The best dev here! Not only a great dev but great people person as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I_Am_Lorde (Nov 23, 2012)

Mijjah is more than deserving

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wuf31 (Nov 23, 2012)

andnej said:


> I would like to thank @humberos, without him my Galaxy Tab is just an old archaic Tab
> He breathe new life to my tab, he fixes all kernel related problems, add OverClock and gave steps that never existed before (1100, 1300)
> 
> In CM 10 development, he fixes so many things that I cannot count or mention it one by one. I m using what he developed and I 'm satisfied. If there is one developer deserving a Nexus 7, its definitely him.

Click to collapse



+1 for @humberos. Because of him, my galaxy tab is kicking ass. Yiiha


----------



## earthangelcf (Nov 23, 2012)

Not only are Mijjah's roms out of this world, but he's a nice and humble kid to boot. 

And happy birthday dude! 

<3


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Nov 23, 2012)

nitroglycerine33 has brought together so many awesome people. Members of the X2 forums know that we owe the life of our device to him and Dragonzkiller - despite the fact we all moved past the X2, we still live in that forum and help like nothing happened. The love for Eclipse is shared by a ton and in my time spent in the X2, Nexus and Eclipse Rom forums I've never seen an outright dislike for Eclipse and Nitro. He's honest, insanely talented and reciprocates the dedication received from Eclipse users. I have zero problem supporting this gentleman's work cause he has given me and many, many others really fun experiences.


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thank You Grarak*

I have a galaxy r and everybody knows how galaxy r was treated like a step son by samsung my stopping the production.I recently visited the PAC man ROM thread in S2 forum on the referral of parmaraket one of our buddy and loved it in the first sight I even created a request thread for it in the general thread so as to ask everyone if it can be ported to our device . the 4th or 5th post was Grarak's well he said he can port it we galaxy r forum people were rejoiced as R has CM10, Parandroid ,AOKP and PAC .OH GOD!!!  its a small rather insignificant story but it is magical to me atleast.:good::good: @Grarak:good::good:


----------



## [email protected]_J (Nov 23, 2012)

Who the hell is this Mijjah74 guy????. .. ohhh is that the guy who who makes all those bad ass roms and blessed so many peoples phones to make their phone BLING WITH THAT "GOODNESS" ??? Lol 

!!!!! I NOMINATE Mijjah74 !!!!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3313049

Yeah Mijjah should get a new phone of ALL the phones out there just so that machine of a dude can bless all phones as he has mine ...

Thanks Mijj for all your unconditional love for the community and all dev you have done up to now nd all that is to come. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you..TN ...all the testers ... and may you and your families be blessed and safe on this holiday ...FROM MINE TO YOURS :thumbup: :beer: ...

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank h8rift...I think he may already have a nexus 7 but I wanna thank him anyways. I'm still new to the world of development, and I recently decided to take the challenge of bringing cm10 to the HTC vivid...although its not 100% working yet h8rift came out of no where and started helping us, he offered to read pur log cats, offer possible solutions, look at our source...just about everything! This may not sound like much...but the guy didn't even own a vivid! He just started helping to help!

So really I'm grateful that even though this guy didn't own the device he was still willing to offer his help and guidance -thats the kind of developer we need more of! Willing to help anyone...even if he doesn't benefit from the cause...definitely the type of person who deserves a reward like this thread is offering 

Here's his profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2703964

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rupesh1718 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thankful for xda developer for their awesome development over android , windows and all.....I am not writing to win in this contest I'm just writing because xda gonna read my post what can be more better than this I just use one android device and 3 ios device I'm just a partial developer or a tester over xda that's all I'm happy about it ......don't know what would hav happen without xda


----------



## BJBes (Nov 23, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mijjah74 rocks!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I would like to thank h8rift...I think he may already have a nexus 7 but I wanna thank him anyways. I'm still new to the world of development, and I recently decided to take the challenge of bringing cm10 to the HTC vivid...although its not 100% working yet h8rift came out of no where and started helping us, he offered to read pur log cats, offer possible solutions, look at our source...just about everything! This may not sound like much...but the guy didn't even own a vivid! He just started helping to help!
> 
> So really I'm grateful that even though this guy didn't own the device he was still willing to offer his help and guidance -thats the kind of developer we need more of! Willing to help anyone...even if he doesn't benefit from the cause...definitely the type of person who deserves a reward like this thread is offering
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ENDORSED


----------



## LQQKS (Nov 23, 2012)

H8rift foe taking on a device he doesn't even own!
You're the stuff legends are made of \o/ 

Sent from my rooted, S-Off HTC Vivid 4G
running Pegasus 2.5.0a ICS 4.0.3
using XDA Premium app \o/


----------



## GazaIan (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a tough one. But at the moment, bruce2728 is the dev I have to be thankful for. He blessed us HTC Sensation users fairly quickly, and is working very hard to get us a working 4.2 ROM. His CM10 based ROMs work very amazing as well. He was the first developer I've ever donated to, the work he has done was pretty amazing. 

Here is his profile; http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1617770


----------



## linsalata28 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's hard to pick out one dev after all these years on android. When I started out joeykrim was the man on the Samsung Moment.  But when I moved to the og Evo I saw devs like myn,  aamikam, virus, toastcfh, kushdeck and cyanogen I could go on all day. All that blew my mind but the dev  that stood out for me the most was tommytomatoe with his Classic ROM. He got me more into moding then any other dev and he's a hell of a nice guy also and very involved in his threads. If anyone deserves a new tablet its him.
I'm thankful for tommytomatoe and all he's done for android...


----------



## theslam08 (Nov 23, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I would like to thank h8rift...I think he may already have a nexus 7 but I wanna thank him anyways. I'm still new to the world of development, and I recently decided to take the challenge of bringing cm10 to the HTC vivid...although its not 100% working yet h8rift came out of no where and started helping us, he offered to read pur log cats, offer possible solutions, look at our source...just about everything! This may not sound like much...but the guy didn't even own a vivid! He just started helping to help!
> 
> So really I'm grateful that even though this guy didn't own the device he was still willing to offer his help and guidance -thats the kind of developer we need more of! Willing to help anyone...even if he doesn't benefit from the cause...definitely the type of person who deserves a reward like this thread is offering
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fully concur. 100%.

Many devs do wonderful work for their phones they own, so they def deserve recogonition for that. But this dev, decided to help a small community struggling to get good devs to get us off the bad HTC software (its great, but aosp is BETTER ) (and this particular device is like working with a completely different language you have never read/spoke with some parts of it [ie. the ril/mic are way not-normal] - making it a very hard deving device. 

Now for credit for people with phones: Def MG for this phone (vivid). And XYLOGRAPH for the HD2!!! Absolute king. Same with a few others like tytung, marc1706, (other forums) D4rKn3sSyS, and molesarecoming are all very good devs (I know they help other phones forums too, giving input). Too many names for one phone I know, but damn, I cant choose one!!! lol many great people here, a very awesome community I think, devs put up with lots of repeat/stupid questions from noobs, and keep pushing on. Those are some good people. Thank you. All.


----------



## mateorod (Nov 23, 2012)

thejrcrafter2 said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say here is that *fattire* is really a "learn-how-to-do-this" kind of guy, and he even goes to extremes like stopping all builds to make people learn. And that's good, because we really need more people in my generation (I'm in middle school by the way) to be doing work with computers, otherwise there won't be any more computers or devices when your generation (I'm assuming all of you readers are in the generation above me) goes away. And I don't want to not have computers. So thanks a lot, fattire, and all of you other teenagers reading this, actually try to learn a little about how computer work, because they don't program themselves.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3041959

Click to collapse




*Fat-tire*


Inspired me and many others to sit down and learn something. Always patient and forever teaching.

He maintains CM roms for several devices (including some he doesn't personally own) and is great with new users, patiently answering questions and finding solutions.

There aren't many Recognized Developers who are actively posting guides on a regular basis. He periodically will submit 'challenges' where a member is invited to work on projects with his guidance.

A great team-leader. All of the work he produces is open-source the entire time and worked on by any who wants to contribute. This leads to well-vetted, great-running software, produced in a timely manner.

Fat-tire's commitment to open-source and education are unparalleled.
Without the (many) things I learned from him, the little projects I have produced for XDA would be nothing but empty ideas.


_I'd like to have this considered an entry for thejrcrafter2, should fat-tire win. I'd be interested to see what an up-and-comer like thejrcrafter could do with a new Nexus 7._


----------



## rollrsk8ter (Nov 23, 2012)

Since moving from HTC Evo 3D to Samsung Galaxy III, I really expected to find "that" rom. You know, the one that shines above all other. Until the last week, every ROM for the GS3 I tried was just a little twist on stock or was themed with uglier icons and apps than stock. Then when "Goodness" V 4.0 came out, I was like...ok...let's try this one. What a difference Mijjah74 ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3313049 ) has made to XDA and especially the best phone of 2012, the GS3. I am so amazed at the work he has done and how he has made an example for others to follow, many and easy customizations, every launcher, upgrade to the next version without doing full wipes! I nominate Mijjah74! 

Thanks from Rollrskter


----------



## kdizzleh85 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Official Vote*

Mijjah for developer 

BTR for member


----------



## D-FUSE (Nov 23, 2012)

I am gonna have to say that the dev I am most thankful for is tommytomate. Not only is he one of the best dev I have ever seen on xda is also one of the most nicest dudes. I have ever talk to. With his m.o. being sharing is caring. Tommy has help me learn android way beyond one could ask for,and with the knowledge
That he has giving me. I share with all that want to learn. 
Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FC3SRedSuns (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to thank all developers here for letting me test out their roms, but the ones that impacted me the most was from Team Passion (ICS Passion for Vibrant), ICZen team, Helly Bean team, and the LiquidSmooth team. However, my preferences fit most with the Helly Bean rom for the Vibrant, so I'd like to thank DerTeufel1980 for developing the rom. It was really a stable and reliable rom that continued to have build updates for improvements or bugs fixes that I was not even aware of. It has been working fine for me, but I can tell this developer was very dedicated in providing us with a better rom for the Vibrant. I've been using the Vibrant for awhile now, but I've upgraded to the T989 Hercules for its hardware specs and running the LiquidSmooth rom. Although this rom has many bugs right now, I believe that the developer will be able to fix these bugs soon so I will stay loyal to this rom for awhile because I am liking it so far. Again, Helly Bean for the Vibrant was the best rom I've used and I had a good run with it, but now that phone has been passed down to another person to enjoy it. Thanks again to DerTeufel1980. 

Edit: Here's DerTeufel1980's profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4196889


----------



## nexus_g (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote for Kallt_kaffe of cm10 dev for Samsung tab 8.9. I vote for him because of his incredible work on Cm10 for our Samsung tab 8.9 device. Without him, I believe tab 8.9 would be long gone and forgotten and outdated with old stock HC/ICS ROM. Now, with his superb talent he brings us a taste of latest Jelly Bean 4.1.2 which is so buttery smooth and yummy. Before that, he had done great job on Cm9 also. Good job Kallt_kaffe!!!

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda premium


----------



## tm2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

...and the winner is...tadaa...Chainfire. Without his great work and contribution our Android life would be very "empty"...Thank you.


----------



## princesupernoah (Nov 23, 2012)

its the galaxy s3 which traps my mind but the one who is above my s3 is dev - "Gokhanmoral"
because he is the one who traps my s3's mind

my galaxy s3 is rocking through the roof with his siyah kernel
because i just overclock my s3's mind

he helps me in my trouble with my s3, he is one of the best guy i found on xda
really thankful to him, and want to dedicate nexus 7 to him

hear is the link of his thread if anyone want to mind their phown's business better
link           :- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709686
                :-  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=289089 

right now my s3 have dual hearts and an overclocked minds :laugh:


----------



## glofiishx500 (Nov 23, 2012)

No doubt - for me it is Cotulla (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=600525) 
He (and the other devs of course) keeps my legendary HTC HD2 still alive 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## srijithn (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thank you Quarx*

:good:
Thank You Quarx,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


Initially Motorola Defy Came with Android 2.2 Froyo. and as any other phone company, they had stopped any update on Android.
I was upset whenever Google launched new OS, and I was still using Froyo.


But then came Quarx, who updates his ROMS atleast twice a week with latest android sources. 
I have been following Quarx's Defy ROMS for last 5-6 months.

He has completely changed the mobile. Defy currently runs Jellybean(4.1.2) so smooth (much better than OEM version).
It is so perfected, that there are virtually no bugs in the ROM.
I have been using Jelly bean features long before most of the moderate users have heard of.
Currently my phone is envied by a lot of high end smartphone owners who are still stuck on Gingerbread and having no such dedicated developers for their phones. 

I had convinced my two friends to buy Defy+ models after seeing the Developer forum in XDA. ((My friends think "I get commission from Motorola for promoting Defy series".)) 

Then Quarx launched a Custom Kernel for MB525 and MB526 which made everything a lot more better. ONE ROM - 2 Mobiles.
((I cant even imagine what he could have done, if Motorola has unlocked bootloader))

I am very confident on future of his Jelly bean ROM, and expecting 4.2 very soon.

Thank you Quarx once again for your work on Defy series., Expecting your long association with Defy


----------



## AndroidKills (Nov 23, 2012)

Without a doubt, I'm going to have to say Tonyp.
*Why?*
Since the debut of the most hyped first dual core, the g2x, i had got my hands on it, but to be let down. This phone was advertised at its best and not too long after its release it was dropped from support. The phone had (and still does!) HUGE potential. Unfortunately it was just laggy, buggy and much more. 

That was until Tonyp, started to release roms and up to this day, his jb cm10 rom is top notch(without drivers or anything given by LG). He has worked his butt off, trying his best and trying to satisfy us. He would never let me or anyone down. Let alone, he says he on vacation, but hes constantly on the forums replying and helping. He doesn't forget, and makes everyone here at the g2x community proud.

Oh and he doesn't even own the g2x.

Till this day, im still with my g2x and super thankful for Tonyp for doing so much.


----------



## OfficeNinja (Nov 23, 2012)

*I am most thankful for Hashcode*

I am most thankful for Hashcode, with his amazing dev skills he put Android 4.1.2 on the Amazon Kindle Fire, made a custom kernel to run the whole thing plus got the little charging light to work on it. If it weren't for him I would have never enjoyed my Kindle Fire, but now I'm looking for an upgrade, maybe the Nexus 7?


----------



## fairxda (Nov 23, 2012)

Many many many thanks to Quarx for his development for defy and defy+.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
My defy+ has now a custom kernel,  is now much faster than before and so no need for any new mobile 
And he reacts very fast to bug-reports from the users. So reading all the threads my knowledge about my mobile is increasing every day.
And my girlfriend now enjoys a defy+ too and is not in search for some i (like i in iphone or else ). 
So I hope Quarx is keeping on his development on the defy(+) and will not after winning the nexus forget his defy(+)! :good:


----------



## knorquist (Nov 23, 2012)

*For keeping development on my phone alive...*

I'm still rolling with an HTC Glacier (also known as the MyTouch 4G), which has decent specs for an older phone but is totally being held back by lack of documentation, openness, or willingness to work on it. I gave it my best shot but my java and android skills are lacking, since my programming experience was limited to robotics in the high school. I have to say, I was ready to throw in the towel with my poor little Glacier - it's dependable, it works, but watching all these new great Android features and top hardware coming out gives my Glacier a complex. So when I heard about new development to get ICS on my guy I was stoked. There are a handful of folks working on this, but right now the one who seems to be getting the most done and maintaining a discourse with others like myself trying out his stuff and sending in logs is elginsk8r. I just want to say thanks bud and keep up the good work! It's nice knowing someone still cares about the Glacier!


----------



## Su_Tweetz (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite dev/mod is efrant!

I bought my Galaxy Nexus (my first smartphone, I had a basic Nokia before), sometime ago last year. I was in all excitement that I got a beast of a phone, pure Google and the best of experience. I live halfway around the world from the US, so I had to wait for one of my relatives/friends to bring it down for me. And in my terms it's not that cheap still at around $450 to buy a smartphone since we don't have contract subsidized phones.

However, after getting the top notch Android (which I was dreaming for a good 2/3 years) I figured that to my utter dismay that there are different country bound versions which doesn't get the latest updates. Mine used to get the update and it was never installing. Guess how my feelings were with this let down 

That was the time I first started to look into XDA! And the very first day I was going through all the developer posts and the community replies, I was taken by XDA. Atlast I found what I was looking for, after hours of searching; efrant's guide guid to convert to stock yakju/takju from any build!

It was a whole lot of info to take to a person who starts on Android. Lot to absorb; but what kept me going was there was a lot to learn! I read the whole post; re-read; and re-read again and again. I can figure out a person based on his way of conveying his message. And I knew this guy was neat and do his work methodically.

Everything was neatly put, step by step. Even for someone like me who read it the first time being on Android for the first time I was simply taken back by the amount of knowledge it provided me. Not only it just taught me about flashing stock build, but also hell of a lot of things about what ADB, drivers, bootlock, recovery, images and everything else mean! The best part about this info is, after you read and comprehend you go flash it. And when I did that for the first time, not only I felt like I just flash my newly bought phone for the purest Google experience but also that I got struck by the warmth of Android modding from which I never turned back. It felt like I gave back the ability to breath to a phone that couldn't get up.

Why do I say this is the best thread? Because the amount of information it gave me was tremendous. And still to this day, I log on to XDA to make sure I read through every post that gets posted in that thread and read efrant's reply to keep me fresh with the info.

So this my story with XDA so far and because of this one post, it made me come to XDA everyday. 

I wish a happy thanksgiving for everyone who are celebrating and I wish you all the very best.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 23, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing more nothing less.. I totally agree.. Hook the man up wit the Nexus 7 :thumbup::thumbup:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## pjames (Nov 23, 2012)

i'm thankful for the help i got from AdamOutler's help i got last year when i bricked my epic 4g. He was nice enough to take time and look at it and see if the unbrickable mod would be possible on my phone. unfortunately it wasnt but it the fact that he took the time to look it was awesome. had to get my epic replaced. but he definitely deserves to win a nexus 7 and i wouldn't mind having one either lol


----------



## phobos_1984 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Huge thanks to Quarx*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

For keeping our Defy/Defy+ alive and in continuous evolution. Where Motorola failed, you have reached outstanding quality and user experience.


----------



## Pacquix (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to say thanks to Quarx http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620 for his commitment in developing every new version of Android for the Defy and Defy+! We always have fresh builds, and it's all so fast with them... and they're more stable than the stock rom, although it's not that hard


----------



## nerdslogic (Nov 23, 2012)

Cyanogenmod....I feel in love with it on my original droid and although I have deviated at times I always return. In fact I have been running nightly builds on my nexus fir the past 3 months which is longer than any ROM has ever survived

Swyped from the Nexus


----------



## beyored (Nov 23, 2012)

for me it has to be klin for his kernels and the epic baked (blackbean) rom best looking rom hands down....plus the fact he takes time out to consider peoples request/ queries and the speed that he gets problems fixed...
im quite new here but time and time again for one reason or another its klins name that seems to get dropped in alot of the forums for help or desired kernels that have never failed me to date....:good:
if i won i would gladly let klin keep both nexus 7's for development purposes because i know he would do great things with them....


----------



## IamDefyUser (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Quarx*

All hail Quarx.....this guy has brought my defy back from the dead. Thanks to Qaurx for his awesome ROMs and making my defy butter smooth with his JB builds :good:


----------



## Lamien (Nov 23, 2012)

Definetely *gokhanmoral*. His profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=289089

*Why?* He is, in my humble opinion, one of the most knowledgable developers around here (that I know of). His famous Siyah Kernel is one of the best things to ever happen to the Samsung Galaxy S II (and Galaxy S III). 

I dont' have a long history with Android. My first smartphone ever was and still is the S II. *I* simply *love* *my device* *and* check it's *xda* forum every day. I got the S II roughly one year ago, and lasted about half a month without rooting it. I remember the excitement and anxiety when I flashed my first custom rom. I think it was Litening Rom back then. After trying several roms (mostly only slightly modified stock roms) I kinda ended up using either Hyperdroid or CheckRom. Back then I did not know anything about kernels. But that was about to change soon. 

Siyah Kernel first caught my attention when it was still for Gingerbread. I was impressed by all the features described in gokhans OP and all the positive feedback. So I started reading up on everything Kernel related and was fascinated by all the variety and possibilites Android offers. Also I soon began to understand the iSheep culture and how terrible Apple actually is in terms of open source and patents. 

Soon after I felt the infamous *ORD* kicking in. First I thought it was a joke, but it's actually true. I would find myself refreshing my favourite roms thread and of course gokhanmorals Kernel thread countless times to find out about the latest or upcoming releases and fixes. I would start got mad and hectic when I was at work and saw that Gokhan had released a new version and I couldn't flash it right away. Eventually I even made xda and gokhans page my new start pages.

Note: Only early 2012 did I register here at xda. I don't even know why, but I sort of did not care to post anything, because I felt I had nothing useful to contribute. I haven't posted much since then, mostly answering easy questions or making small suggestions. 

*I'm not a developer, and I will never be one.* But I envy those capable of such great things. I enjoy being a small part of this awesome community and having the chance to learn about these great things. I also enjoy XDA TV and the stories posted on the front page. Always a great read during breaks. 

I admire gokhan for his development skills and effort he puts into his work. He revolutionized the S II by implementing the very famous *dual booting* feature and his latest innovation: *BLN without Wakelocks*, a great breakthrough which nobody else could have achieved I guess. Furthermore, together with xan, he developed a great interface to configure and tweak his kernel: ExTweaks. Though at this point in time, he created his own version, called STweaks due to some issues with openness of ExTweaks (I might be wrong with this statement so feel free to correct me.) He also was involved in research on the horrible "Superbrick" incident with Samsung ICS firmwares together with many others, such as Entropy512. He even continued development for the S II although he got a S III device, which is not usual. Most developers abandon their older work as soon as they get a newer/better device. 

I admire gokhan for his attitude. Never arrogant, always trying to please everyone and trying to keep a friendly tone in his thread. Although recently , non development related posts and utter nonsense posts have increased in his thread. As a consequence he closed the thread temporarily. I can understand that decision and I am saddened by the disrespect he sometimes has to experience.

Long story short. I want to express my thanks to this awesome person. And also to this awesome site and it's maintainers/contributers/donators and everyone who makes this place what it is!

Have a nice day and a great thanksgiving, everyone! :victory:


----------



## stfone (Nov 23, 2012)

kushagrgoyal said:


> I'd like to thank bruce2728 for his awesome jelly bean ROM for HTC sensation. It had led to the best experience  my phone.
> This is his ROM thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782009

Click to collapse



Bit thank tout Bruce2728 - Definitely

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## binodnepal (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx the best else defy would be still in GB. 
Quarx rocks and keep rocking

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## snowlapster (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks a lot Quarx !!*

Quarx...........all the way... Thanks a ton for your efforts and taking my defy from GB to ICS  to  JB.... I feel like i own a nexus not a defy  as the updates are so frequent and fast, with all latest features... Keep on the god work....


----------



## LeopardSurd (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to thanks to Quarx from Defy/Defy+ forum. He resurected a Froyo device and developed the project 'till now to the last possible android version (4.1.2, 4.2 comming soon for sure) for this quite popular ip67 device. Because of him and his co. (Epsylon, maniac etc) Defy and Devy+ receive official suport from CM team and these devices are quite potent in a world dominated by dual and quad-core devices. 

This guy and co. show us that the passion can lead to perfection.

Because of him, I've purchased a Defy+ after my previous Defy was broken. 

P.S. Interessing fact: we have a talented developer from Russia & a very good piece of hardware from USA! Great team!


----------



## traitor123 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank Hashcode for his contribution on Motorola Devices. He has created something called Safestrap which lets you boot up 3 or more roms on few motorola devices. Not only this, he is involved regularly in the development of the roms (CNA, CM10, CM9, AOKP, AOSP) which have not been officially ported to Motorola Devices due to the locked bootloader. The bootloader had been bypassed by using Kexec Kernel (by KHOLK & [mbm] ) but its still not perfect. Few developers have abandoned this device, but there is still some hope for old Motorola Devices with locked Bootloader. Thanks for not leaving us Hashcode. :crying:


----------



## Lokimitsu (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't decide between kholk and dtrail1 from DROID RAZR development section, 
they are both very good developers and masters on their projects 

So i'm going to tell you what i like about them:

dtrail1
His work on custom ROMs (especially his own ROM D-Wiz) and that he always
takes time to answer questions by the community 

kholk
He developed KEXEC, the custom kernel for the DROID RAZR that makes 
it possible for everyone to make the DROID RAZR even better
and created a base for the custom ROMs  that they can use all 
the ressources the RAZR has 

In my opinion, both of them deserve to get a Nexus 7 to continue their good
work on more excellent devices :highfive:

At this point i want to thank both of them for their work and i hope you will
keep going for a looooong long time :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AlexGraves (Nov 23, 2012)

*BIG thanks to QUARX!!*

XDA developer I want to say thanks to the most is definitely *Quarx*.
His work for Motorola Defy is truly amazing. Without him, my Defy would've been left out with only Froyo ...
Because of him, my Defy can enjoy Jelly Bean 4.1.2!! ... 
And that makes me very very proud of my Defy...

Kudos, Quarx!

Edit: If I may thank more than one dev, I'd like to thank also Epsylon3, Maniac103, & Nadlabak.


----------



## monty13 (Nov 23, 2012)

baadnewz gets my Pick for favourite Developer! I absolutely love his ROMs for the HOX and HTC Sensation, they give me super smart phones!


----------



## blairpoodle (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Quarx*

Most definitely Quarx http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

I'd been looking for a toughened phone to take geocaching with my kids and stumbled across the Defy development forum for CM10.  Simply amazed by the quality, speed and robustness of these builds.  I ended up buying a green lens defy with a broken digitizer on ebay, and one quick repair later had a fully functioning phone. 

Around the same time my sister in law took out a new iphone 3gs contract on a frankly extortionate deal, my wife very kindly offered _ my_ new defy to her sister as an alternative to the 3GS. She loves it.  So one trip to ebay later I was now in possession of a red lens defy with a broken digitizer, bet  you can't guess what happened next!  It turns out that my wife's aunt, who always buys me a bottle of Bushmills for Xmas is still using a Nokia brick from way back and the newly repaired Defy is now running the latest Quarx CM10 nightly and about to be wrapped up and placed under the Xmas tree as an introduction to the world of smartphones and Android.

I've finally got one all for myself, I use it as a backup phone, mp3 player, a wireless modem, and as a gps device for geocaching.  Absolutely fantastic device, made even sweeter knowing that's running the latest CM build and a custom kernel, even with the locked bootloader.

Frankly amazed that Quarx can do what Motorola can't/won't do, provide quality stable builds which prolong the useful life of the device and reduce waste.  I know that the contest is only open to US postal addresses, but you know what, if you choose this developer and my story, give him both!  He deserves it!

Oh, one final thing, yesterday the postman delivered two more packages to my house, a green lens defy with a broken digitizer and a replacement part, my wife called me at work to left me know some parcels had arrived and asked what they were, when I told her, her reply wasn't  "Oh God, not more bloody phones!" but a rather excited "Who you gonna give the new "tiny phone" to?"  Well, it is Xmas soon.


----------



## FcukBloat (Nov 23, 2012)

srijithn said:


> :good:
> Thank You Quarx,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I say Quarx all the life!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768702

he simply made my defy wonderful, stable, fast and always updated: I always got the os updated much faster than my friends having other android phones with official updates!
I bought it with 2.3.6, now I'm on 4.1.2 JB passing through ICS.
I bought two other defy+ thanks to quarx development (onw for my brother and one for his wife). I plan to update those phones to JB too as the latest roms with custom kernel are simply great! :victory:

thank you quarx I hope you will still stay with defy for long time, and btw when you change it, I will change it too


----------



## mikrom.cz (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to say thanks to Quarx  too. His work on motorola defy is amazing! he made JB working on defy wiht locked bootloader, and three months ago we have his own quarx kernel (with linaro optimizations etc.) without unlocking (unlockable) BL!


----------



## pprakash (Nov 23, 2012)

My sincere thanks to Quarx. Without him I would have switched my phone long back due to no support from Motorola. Thanks again Quarx.


----------



## drmdsadiq (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank @nitubhaskar for all his help in guiding me as I took my first steps into rooting my android!

Thanks mate for being one I can always count on!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## fiskenigaten (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely Quarx! Android 2.3, 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 and even custom kernel on a locked bootloader! Quarx! Thanks a lot! You are the best!


----------



## Gafi.90 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks to Quarx for his work on Defy. 
I'm running Cm10 and I candidati have a stable JB rom on my old phone. Really great! 

Tapatalk 2 on Defy Quarx's CM10


----------



## desihu (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx rulez!*

Quarx by far would be my choice of the best dev we have. Just imagine keep a more than two year old phone Moto Defy updated with the latest JB 4.1 with 4.2 too being on docks later in very near future. All this on top of a locked bootloader!
Quarx you have my vote! :good:

Quarx profile


----------



## Fight4Music (Nov 23, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

I'd like to say thanks to Quarx for his awesome development on the defy[+]. When i bought my phone, it was quiet slow with Motorola's Stock Rom. After few weeks i wanted to sell my phone. But then i noticed Quarx hard work and i was suprised how good my phone can work with his Android 4.1.2 . He builded and booted custom kernel, without unlocking the bootloader. He builded and build absolutly stable rom's for the daily use. 
I'm expecting Android 4.2 from Quarx and hope he will work for a long time on our lovely Defy[+].

So, thanks to Quarx,
The best developer.


[And also thanks to all Dev's who are working with Quarx - Epsylon3, Maniac103 and so on]

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## defim (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx ist the best: CMX (JB) for Defy(+). Stock 2.3 sucks 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768702


----------



## Only one (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thanks Quarx for giving our old Defy great cm7, cm9 and cm10 support. You're the best! 

Wysyłane z mojego MB526 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2Pints (Nov 23, 2012)

another vote for quarx, http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620 

The only negative aspect to the competiton is this 


> this contest will be open to US residents (or those with proxy US shipping addresses) only. The winning entry will be selected by myself and the rest of the XDA Administration team. We will be looking at which posts receive the most “thanks,” but that is certainly not the only criteria for winning. Finally, since each member can only have one “favorite” developer, each community member is allowed at most one entry.

Click to collapse


----------



## jewkhok (Nov 23, 2012)

*my favorite dev... RandomBlame*

Just when ICS was getting stale and the finishing touches to many desire hd roms were sure to be complete with the official release to come from htc the dev. community was hit with the big upset... htc was not to release ics supposedly to hardware and compatibility issues. And if this wasnt enough the android world got a surprise... jellybean 4.1 so now not only would we see any official ics but the hopes of seeing the new jellybean seemed to only be just that. Then one day a new thread pops up in the desire hd forum jellytime with a few snapshots of the 4.1 lockscreen displayed on an htc inspire in the dev's hand. As any new rom the functionality was limited but we soon were seeing a connsistant build in the thread. In a matter of a few weeks RB made what few thought possible android 4.1 running on the htc desire hd/inspire 4g. He and his team strived to make Jellytime one of the most mentioned and downloaded roms that i have seen since i held my first android device the N1. I am thankful that our community is filled with selfless devs like Random who give their personal time to create, build, and/or port new and exciting roms to our aging devices. He has turned me into a serial flasher with his constant updates that become increasingly better with each build. I wish him luck and look foward to his 4.2 release, Happy Turkey Day everyone!


----------



## northweasel (Nov 23, 2012)

Another vote for Quarx¡

Impressive job giving the Defy&Defy+ a new life


----------



## oblikas (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite dev is sakindia123 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devilthehellraiser (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to vote for quarx as he single handedly has lead the defy made it one of the most successful defy on our beloved xda...

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jolithan (Nov 23, 2012)

My thanks go to Ricardo Cerqueira aka RC aka acree for the work on CM10


----------



## a-vista (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks @humberos*

I would like to thank @humberos (Humberto)

He gave a new life for our old Galaxy Tab 7 (P1000N/L)


----------



## Citynomad (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank Quarx. He brought back the life to an abandoned Motorola Device. He made the Defy (and the Defy+) an official CM device and brought CM7, CM9 and CMX to a device that was never meant to even run Gingerbread. Furthermore, he brought custom kernels to a device with a locked bootloader. All this attention for a 2 years old phone, shows a lot of passion and devotion. 

Thanks to him, a lot of people now have a small but sleek, rugged smartphone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768702


----------



## Nchls (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx!

Why:Simple, Look at what he has done to our legendary Defy+ and you'll know what he did for us. One example is loading of custom Kernel on a LOCKED Bootloader.


----------



## shaan.atre (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx is great*

Every DEVELOPER do take great efforts and skills to build his ROM. But why the defy(and some non-defy) owners have such respect to Quarx since developing builds for Motorola phones with locked bootloader is a messing job and no one could believe such a low spec phone can gain so much power and compete with the phones with double of its value. The journey from froyo (actually eclairs) to Jelly Bean was fascinating and still going on. So my due respect for Him.


----------



## Sivaguru (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank Quarx. 

Using Jellybean in a 2 yr old phone(Motorola Defy) with custom kernel.

Thank you Quarx, Epyslon3 and maniac103.


----------



## glacier1122 (Nov 23, 2012)

my vote is for nk111 for his awesome jb work for our desire S


----------



## Kayant (Nov 23, 2012)

I know Quarx wouldn't be able to win as he doesn't live in the US but I would like just to say a couple of words.

 Well really I want to thank all the motorola devs that work on the OMAP3 platform because without them many phones would still be on froyo or gingerbread with Motorola's half baked buggy skin .  

Developers such as Quarx, Maniac103, Epsylon, czechop that allowed the rise of custom kernels with his patch on Ril finally working on 2ndboot , Skrilax_CZ for his patches on the kernel, kabaldan for the PVR drivers, tezet, m11kkaa for his work on multi boot on the defy, Mozilla OS, multi touch drivers and many other little projects.

These are only some of the things I can remember off the top of my head sorry to anyone I miss and thank you to all.

Special Thanks to Quarx -
- For being just an allround awesome person
-For helping my getting my Kang of AOKP JB on the defy booting which gave the knowledge to Kang some other awesome AOSP ROMs.
-For giving me knowledge and always answering my noob questions
- For his continued work on Jellybean

Special Thanks to Epsylon-
- For his continued work on ICS and ever making it faster than JB in some cases thanks to the custom kernel.
- For helping me when I first failed when trying to self compile a build from source and also helping with porting Gummy ROM even though I failed 

Special Thanks to Maniac103-
- For his continued work on gingerbread and making a very stable and solid build
- For his work on some patches for ICS which are also uses in Jellybean.

And Special thanks to XDA & all the Developers that work endlessly on devices, apps and other projects.

And words cant Thank developers enough for sharing their work with us users. ^__^

Long live XDA =_= 

Let's Go ^_^


----------



## ennarr (Nov 23, 2012)

It's hard to thank one developper instead of others, but if i have no choice, i'd choose Quarx2K (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620)

Why??

Cause i love my Defy, and it's still alive and up to date ... i'm a motorola fan, but when i bought a DEFY it was running under Froyo, and heard that motorola stopped support for my good old smartphone, and than i started using CM7 saying it's better than nothing, and better than stock rom.... and came the day when i discovered CM9 nightlies, i was so happy and followed all the progression and tried to help the most i can with bug tracking... and god oh my god JellyBean came and it was running smoothly on my old device, mounth before other recent and expensive ones... and it was made by quarx!!

Thank You Quarxy. and i've to thank too all the devs that worked on Cyanogenmod for Defy.. Nadalabak, Epsylon, Walter ... all people who are keeping alive our old phones 

I Know i won't win, neither quarx or eppy cause we all live outside USA, but i'm and will be grateful to all of them


----------



## j0yc3man0r (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx*

I'm voting for Quarx.
He has done some amazing work on the Defy, including making a custom kernel on a locked bootloader, as well as continual CM development with new builds being made every week. He also has helped many other developers get their custom ROMs working, it is unbelievable that it is just one person doing what would take TEAMS of people to do.


----------



## mo976 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been an XDA user for almost 5 yrs back when we were still on WM 6+ (the olden days), many developers have made incredible contributions. I have benefited as a user immensely from their hard work, I am thankful for their dedication and have tried  to donate at some point or another to many of these valued developers. 

The man who in addition to his full time job and family, very often tweeting or posting how he will get a new build up or trouble shoot an issue just as soon as he finishes with his children or family time is bruce2728. His work has brought Jellybean to the HTC Sensation and he continues in his quest to refine Jellybean 4.1 and bring us 4.2 as well soon. 
Though I have moved on to the HTC One S, he deserves this recognition for his above and beyond service to the multitude of Sensation owners worldwide who have been left out in the cold by HTC. 

So lets give that Nexus 7 to Bruce2728 he deserves it.


----------



## illumanati22 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx is our beloved one he is best in developing ROMs I must appreciate his work 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## jco23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dwitherell, hands down!

Not only has he been an active developer in the Samsung Droid Charge community, but he's very responsive, thorough, and produces excellent work.  He's willing to learn, accepts feedback (both positive and negative), and strives towards improvement.

His ROM-developing ability is exceeded only by his humbleness.  He has helped made Charge owners happy and enthused.


----------



## r00t4rd3d (Nov 23, 2012)

Entropy512 for me. Straight Talk has starting selling a wacked model of the Galaxy S II (SGH-S959G) and there is pretty much nothing for it. No hacks, no way to return to stock, etc. Entropy512 has kindly agreed to help us out and he doesnt even own our model phone. Without this website and Entyropy512's help, us S959G users would be screwed.


----------



## major9 (Nov 23, 2012)

MY favorite developer is Quarx who is solely responsible for getting CM10, CM7 & Custom Kernel on a locked bootloader of the Motorola Defy(+).


----------



## Yogimax (Nov 23, 2012)

*Has to be Bruce2728*

It has to be Bruce2728 for me!  He has nearly singlehandedly brought our HTC Sensations (Pyramid) to Jellybean despite the lack of cooperation from HTC.  He will shortly be pushing all that 4.2 goodness out as well, as well as being a one man help desk!  

Well deserved! :angel:


----------



## soyusado (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite developer is definitely Quarx, thanks to him my phone is running Jelly Bean, I've never thought that was possible but the first time I hold in my hands and Custom ROM by Quarx my life changed, at the beginning I was sad because of Froyo then I read about Quarx's ICS ROM and the beautiful journey begun to this day that thanks to him my almighty Defy is running Android 4.1.2 thanks to Quarx. 

Sent from my Defy running Android 4.1.2 thanks to Quarx.


----------



## MCP1 (Nov 23, 2012)

*QUARX!!!*

For his relentless support to our lovely Defy(+), turning this 2-year old piece of hardware probably the most long-living android phone ever.


----------



## Clan204 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx!!!

thx to Quarx for develop best rom for us (defy users), not even Motorola soft eng can do wonders like you.


----------



## MickFish (Nov 23, 2012)

*bruce2728*

It could only be Rob aka bruce2728 for his awesome HTC Pyramid Jelly Bean ROM!!!


----------



## nicoboum (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike1986 !

Why ? Because its roms made me jump to the custom world, which I couldn't live without now !


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanking bruce2728 for CM10 on HTC Sensation!


----------



## Smokeey (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite developer definitely is the Paranoid Android team for the Galaxy Nexus. Seriously, the hybrid tablet mode and per app DPI are great additions to Android! Can't wait for the 4.2 release! <3


----------



## jonesy17 (Nov 23, 2012)

My vote goes to Quarx for his work on the little moto tough phone, Defy.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1768702

I bought this phone two years ago on motoblur Eclair. There was one official update to Froyo then dropped off the moto update list forever. Quarx successfully guided us through GB, ICS and currently my Defy is on a stable JB 4.1.2 with custom kernel.

I think I've flashed about 40 or more of his ROMs, each one better than the last. I'm up for a contract renewal with my carrier but have no reason to change... Tough on the outside, now tough on the inside thanks to Quarx!

Besides... how many other smartphones can you drop in a schooner of beer and talk to your mates 

Cheers m8 :beer:

Sent from my MB525 Defy CM10'd by Quarx


----------



## MonsterBandit (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thankful for randomblame.  He brought Jellybean to the Desire HD/Inspire 4G when we all thought there was no hope of seeing an official ICS release from HTC.  From the ashes of the dreams that was ICS came Jellytime.  He truly is a dev. worthy of a Nexus 7, not just because he can crank out releases faster then we can flash them but because like one of the devices he develops for, he inspires us.  He inspired me to break out of the crowd and get involved in this community, even if it is just in the background.  He inspired me to give developing a shot, and I'm slowly learning how to create something that I can be proud of, and maybe one day release it on XDA.  He inspired all of us when he shared a very personal moment with us (that's for him to tell not me).  It showed us just how strong he is.  He inspired me (and I like to think most of his followers as well) to teach others what we've learned. So I followed along with his development, paid attention, and tried to help others with issues they where having.  So I say this: Thank you randomblame.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart and from the countless others who followed your development of Jellytime.  Thank you for allowing me to step out of the crowd and help.  Thank you for everything you taught me, no matter how small.  Thank you for showing all of us just how strong you are as an individual.  And thank you for giving us the gift that is Jellytime, even though I moved on to a different device, I'll continue to follow your work.  Thank you.


----------



## rodrigojfuentes (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx*

Hands down the best dev is Quarx! http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

He is the only one who could grab a defy/defy+, with sh*tty moto software and froyo/gb stock, and take it through ics and jb.
He also started working with custom kernels! besides the phone has an unlockable bootloader!
In addition, he always listen to and replies to the users questions, even the noob ones!

So that's the reason I think this man is definitely the best developer xda could have. Regards


----------



## BBDJ (Nov 23, 2012)

*the one and only ... BRUCE2728*

for me and many other users here on xda ...

BRUCE2728

Much thanks and respect for his really good work and the nearby best
custom rom ever seen for my pyramid (HTC Sensation) ....

I really tried many many different roms and since my last favourite rom (Miui) has f***ked up
his european users with a new system for charching for themes I tried Bruce rockalicious CM10
Rom and now I'm asking me every day: "Why you stupid idiot don't tried Bruce rom earlier?!?"

Thank you Bruce ....

P.S.: can't wait for full 4.2


----------



## freco (Nov 23, 2012)

*bruce2728*

Bruce2728 for CM10 on HTC Sensation. Thanks man.


----------



## 3bs11 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indie - Omega http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 :good:


----------



## Hitorijanae (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce 2728 has to be my favorite dev. He somehow or another was able to not only bring CM10 4.1.2 to the Sensation, but he managed to get rid of all the bugs. Even though he pulls bugfree builds out of nowhere, he constantly tries to make them better. That man is a genius with a phone and a Stephen Hawking with a keyboard.


----------



## KnightFal (Nov 23, 2012)

*Indie Indie Indie*

I vote for Indie for all the work he has put into the Omega team, both for the i9100, i9300 and the Note. 
He is a great contributor to xda and keeping our phones snappy and up to date
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## nowy57 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

really smart, confidence and gentelman dev !
thank you


----------



## lapje (Nov 23, 2012)

Indie with his wonderfull Omega ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## cielik (Nov 23, 2012)

*::indie:*

::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 for beeing always for us - it's called "User Friendly Developer"


----------



## Idomeneas (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite dev is ::indie::

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## mrahm01 (Nov 23, 2012)

the Brain Supreme => BRUCE2728!!!

Thanking bruce2728 for CM10 on HTC Sensation!


----------



## kualmente (Nov 23, 2012)

My thanks to bruce2728 for his awesome jelly bean ROM for HTC Sensation. 
This is his ROM thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782009


----------



## lokenok (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to thank szl kiev , and the FXP Xperia Team for bringing Jellybean to 2011 xperia's , when sony discounted these phones for jellybean updates  , cm10 and pacman rom is smooth and i love it


----------



## jan.ringas (Nov 23, 2012)

Although I may not be eligible for winning the Nexus 7 due to me being german and also living in germany I'd still like to vote for my favorite dev. 

I vote for *bruce2728* (LINK). He brought *CM10 / Jelly Bean* to the *HTC Sensation* (LINK) and did a great job in my (and many others') opinion. 

As HTC does not seem to be willing to update the phone to Jelly Bean officially and I started to not like the bloatware HTC Sense I gave his ROM a try (around three months ago). Even back then it felt like a completely new phone, I was and still am really amazed. Bruce2728 was and is constantly compiling new builds and has ironed out most of the bugs with great dedication.

I hope I made clear why I think Bruce2728 deserves winning this contest. He really made the Sensation a new and better phone in my opinion.


----------



## LaZiODROID (Nov 23, 2012)

Dev:  *h8rift* has been working to get CM10/JB on a seemingly abandoned device (The HTC Vivid/Raider/Holiday).  H8rift didn't even have a Vivid when he started helping with this project!   Profile:   http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2703964

User: *mg2195* for starting the thread/discussion/interest in getting the above going.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4370145


----------



## geomeogeomeo (Nov 23, 2012)

*This has to be ::indie::*

Very quick to respond, unmatched quality. His Omega ROMs make me like my SGS3 even more (did'nt think, that this was possible)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## cooza (Nov 23, 2012)

*My favourite Dev and now good mate :indie:*
PROFILE: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Hes been a great asset to the S2 and S3 Galaxy series and also being many times the top rated forum here on XDA.I started flashing Omega ROMs when they first came out with the first version for the S2 and found an awesome ROM but also a great Dev/user support base and a great friendly atmosphere on the forum where indie never hesitated to step in and politely remind people to not flame or abuse anyone whole was not as advanced as the next.Since Ive been a member of the team hes helped me improve my themeing and moding skills greatly via his own Omega Team site and also via PMs which never go unanswered if I have a problem*.On day he even asked me if I wanted him to call me via telephone!!.Not many people would do that mate!!.
*Hes put out some great S3 ROMs which continue and now the S2 4.1.2 ROM and Ill always be there for him as long as he continues here on XDA. 
Ive flashed a few ROMs here on XDA and been on a few forums but nothing will take me away from the great family enviroument Ihave found with Omega thanks to indie and from the great stable ROMs he produces.Also the technical support he keeps provideing me goes without words.

*Omega series as a ROM has given thousands of users a great Galaxy user experience and inde should be thanked for all his efforts for this*. 

*I understand that for international mailing problems this contest may only be open to US residents but in all fairness to the foreign Devs who truely deserve this prize I beleive that XDA could use their PayPal accounts to accredit them in monetary form to the value of the prize.That way it makes it fair for all who put in their hard work here on the site.
I hope this goes under consideration by the XDA.
Thank you*


----------



## Renzo4000 (Nov 23, 2012)

Without a doubt my favorite deceloper is ::indie:: !.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I own a Samsung Galaxy S3 which is a great and high performance device, but also has his flaws. ::indie:: is an active devloper and managed to make my S3 just perfect with additional tweaks without loosing the great basics the device has to offer. What I like about ::indie:: is that he listens to his users, which is a great characetristic! and ofcourse i would like to win that nexus


----------



## Bartman007 (Nov 23, 2012)

::inide:: (And his team).

*BUT*, wait everyone, the rules state that its only for the people in the USA, its a bit one sided, I could go into a rant involving why, hate and discrimination, but I respect the human race and its achievements, not its failures and human discrimination, I leave that to the people in the US (the power hungry politicians and companies that is  ).


----------



## 00Zip00 (Nov 23, 2012)

my favourite developer is : noboyAtall http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=788040

he keep alive x10 mini pro porting all the CM roms and developing custom Kernels
Thanx


----------



## dohchp (Nov 23, 2012)

Mijjah74 gets my vote. Hands down best roms.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## luisbarreira (Nov 23, 2012)

*Indie FTW*

::indie:: and the omega team,

This guys made me love my Samsung S3 even more.
Always up to date with the latest firmware release and the included extras are just awsome.
This ROM is alot better than stock, the instalation is dumb proof and the ROM runs flawless.
The contact with the users is great and he really takes pride in producing a stable and enjoyable rom.

Thanks Indie hope we win


----------



## Terry.666 (Nov 23, 2012)

*OMEGA!!!*

I'd started using XDA for a short time with my Omnia II and then from the time I had my first Android phone SGS1 then my Tab MALATA and of course SGS2 and now SGS3.
All this time the XDA devs and members helped me (some more others less) to enjoy my devices till with my SGS2 I'd find the dev who changed my perception for XDA and Devs all together! 
This Dev it's ::indie:: 
The creator of OMEGA line of ROMs who relentlessly publish the one ROM after the other with a spectacular speed and flawlessly with his team (I had the luck to be one of them for a short time) produce Fast, Smooth and STABLE ROMs...
Being a typical flshocholic of course I've tried other ROMs but ALWAYS returned to OMEGA after few hours to the MAXIMUM of 24
This is my chance to thank him once more for his job and help to the OMEGA ROM's friends.


I didn't read the" technicalities:" ... USA ONLY??? Pity XDA... Posting problems is a REALLY lame excuse...
*VOTE for the USA DEV from USA users*... That's should have being the title...


----------



## briko78 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thumbs up for my favourite dev: INDIE*

Hey there from Germany, 

I'd like to vote for my favourite dev: INDIE - to be found on
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548*

When I changed from my Galaxy SII to the SIII I first wanted to use CM again. As I had some problems with it, I tried Indie's phenomenal Omega Rom - and won't ever change again! 
His work can only be appreciated:
:good: easy and fast installation process - even for flash beginners 
:good: stable, fast and customizable roms 
:good: Indie always keeps us updated 
:good: Indie always answers questions quickly
:good: when you donor something, you're one of the first to get his new rom

I'd like to have his roms for my husband's HTC DHD as well... It's just amazing! 

All in all I can say: VOTE FOR INDIE.  
If you don't know his work yet,  have a try and be happy! 


Of course there are many good devs - but I really keep my fingers crossed for Indie! 

Kind regards 

Brita


----------



## rabe3ab (Nov 23, 2012)

my favorite developer is Quarx
for his effort for bringing jellybean for motorola defy and it is working like charm


----------



## enrico1973 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indie and the Omega Team.

my english ist to bad to write a story


----------



## cosmic76 (Nov 23, 2012)

*yo Indie*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I have to say thanks to Indie :good: and its development team for the work they do, I have a galaxy s3 is life and new life to any updates ...
thank you very much


----------



## lebarros (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank You Quarx,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


----------



## vedhasd (Nov 23, 2012)

Contest not for residents out of USA! :-/ Though, i support Quarx!


----------



## deadeye0815 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce2627 is my Dev. 
His JB Rom is Awesome and STABLE 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28983030

vom Sensation (mit Jelly Bean) getapatalkt


----------



## essmx (Nov 23, 2012)

*bruce2728*

bruce2728 ... 
... has made the best ROM for my HTC Sensation. 

Now it feels like a complete new Model.

:laugh:


----------



## DingoDingo (Nov 23, 2012)

srijithn said:


> :good:
> Thank You Quarx,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





vedhasd said:


> Contest not for residents out of USA! :-/ Though, i support Quarx!

Click to collapse



:good:

QUARX thank you for making my old Defy+ running CM10 Android 4.1.2 so well!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassquale (Nov 23, 2012)

bruce2728!!!! Best Rom ever


----------



## dtespud (Nov 23, 2012)

One more hard earned vote for bruce2728


----------



## M3xital (Nov 23, 2012)

I know it's just for USA residents, but anyways I want to thank my favorite Dev indie. Great work with the Omega project!!


----------



## edgar83 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx for president of the universe!


----------



## ellite (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't win because I am out of the USA, but i have to thank *pershoot* for his great work on my Galaxy Tab 10.1V.


----------



## idoavni99 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you Quarx!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

i have came to the defy and left with a big smile, this developer made a low end slow as **** 2.2 locked phone into a high end 4.1.2 fast as hell custom kerneled phone. i used all of his roms with a big smile, and they have became more and more stable from day to day, and thinking about it the defy may be more smoother than my iphone 5. great job Quarx, keep on developing/


----------



## jceballos (Nov 23, 2012)

definitley suporting quarx the man rules


----------



## avramo_1978 (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely I support indie. I The best dev for Samsung devices. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clim30j (Nov 23, 2012)

*A humble technician’s gratitude to Quarx sir.*

i am humbly thankful and deeply grateful to Quarx sir (one of the dedicated developer for Defy).
Even though a young man like him must be busy with his studies, and with difficulties of life, his dedications and hard-work on Defy(+) are plain for all of us to see.
Defy is my first smart-phone, which i purchased in December 2010 with 2-years mobile contract, subsidized price. It came with Android 2.1 Eclair.
i would also like to thank Maniac103, Epsylon, czechop, m11kkaa, kabaldan, Nadalabak, XDA & all the Developers for all the hard-work and dedications.


----------



## radek.artemis (Nov 23, 2012)

*::indie:: OMEGA ROM for SGS3*

Thanks ::indie::
and all development & testing team

His ROMs for SGS3 is the best from begining. I tried sometimes other ROMs, but quickly get back to awesome *OMEGA* :good:


----------



## ntinosterpsis (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to thank ::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 for the OMEGA ROM. I own a galaxy s3 and it's the first time I flash rom for a long time. I don't like custom roms but this rom is like official!


----------



## hardball 45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce2728 for his cm10 work on HTC sensation... thanks Bruce.


----------



## vasilisf7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indie and omega team

**************************************
GT I9300 ON STEROIDS
. OMEGA ROM
. SIYAH KERNEL
. MOTOMOTOO THEME
. RAUB'S & VEGETA'S MODS


----------



## dcade (Nov 23, 2012)

indie + samsung devices = best roms

Thank you for your awesome work! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vertes (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce2728.
I'm using his ROM for month now, and I'm very satisfied with it...


----------



## sudhamana (Nov 23, 2012)

*Salesale is the best Dev galaxy S2 for his NeatRom*

Hello all,

I would like to express my favourite dev for my galaxy S2 is Salesale for his NeatRom.
He is not only developing a custom rom, but also he supports a lot of our queries/questions on related topics.
I am using his NeatRomlite from the past 2 months and well satisfied with that rom.
Definitely I can say that Salesale is my best dev for samsung galaxy S2.


----------



## tllim73 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank Bruce2728 for his cm10 rom 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drpbl (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanksgiving and XDA-dev: YES!*

Recently the entire Euopean Union was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize. Well I don't know how they are going to distribute that prize amongst all those Europeans but I do have to say according to my friends and family there that it was a feel good moment for all of them. So in that vein, I would like to nominate the XDA Developers website as the developer entity I am most blessed with this Thanksgiving. UnfortUnately for me, I was laid up sick in bed all day yesterday,  Thanksgiving Day, and  missed turkey dinner with my closest friends. So I did the next best thing a geek would do; logged in and searched all the posts on the site in order to finally figure out how to root and ROM my Samsung Exhibit 4g. I was incredibly successful, if only because I happen to have the notorious 2.3.6 ROM. In addition, I was able to actually get an Easter Egg for my Galaxy Tab 7 on the very same day. What a bonus!  I simply cannot wait to see what XDA Developers is going to give me for Christmas. I'm pretty excited about the fact that MaxMP is sponsoring this contest, in so far as Poweramp was the very first Android app I ever paid for, and am happily using it still.
 But if the entire developer site cannot be selected as the recipient of the award, then I nominate jocala from Ocala Florida, who did the most yesterday to help me out with my Exhibit 4g root and ROM. Happy Holidays!
THANKS, JOCALA


----------



## Mr.Greg (Nov 23, 2012)

sudhamana said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to express my favourite dev for my galaxy S2 is Salesale for his NeatRom.
> He is not only developing a custom rom, but also he supports a lot of our queries/questions on related topics.
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree. Sale will never say no if you'll PM him and ask some mods or some help. He is a magician in Mods!!!


----------



## rishi2100 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx Rox...lml*

Long long time ago, i bought motorola defy, with no knowledge of android and using it as a phone...

But then one day i came across this awesome site known as "XDA-developers" and it opened my eyes, i came to know what a beutiful piece of hardware i had with me all this time...

And then QUARX occurs... He changed my phone to SMART phone and then to SUPER phone by providing his deliciously cooked ROMs known as CM7<CM9<CM10. 

Not to mention that Motorola Ditched its defy and left to die, but it was quarx who saved defy by adopting it...

Now on XDA community Our beloved defy in not known by Motorola's name but by QUARX's name...

thank you Quarx for providing such a great support for our Super phone :angel:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


----------



## redshark313 (Nov 23, 2012)

bruce have done an amazing job breathing fresh life into the sensation.


----------



## Ctrl+A (Nov 23, 2012)

*:indie:: 4 nexus 7*

1. Superb quality ROM builds that are properly quality checked before being released.
2. Active on his forums, providing solutions to noobs and experienced users alike.
3. Refreshingly good natured, mature forum thread. Can only be because it reflects the nature of the Dev and his team.
4. ::indie:: humbly does his best in what he provides, every time and it shows!

I vote for :: indie::

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Stinky0012 (Nov 23, 2012)

*josh beach!!!*

Im thankful for all the work Josh beach and his Bomb squad has done to make my huge galaxy note 2 the bomb!!


----------



## nono2008 (Nov 23, 2012)

*::indie:: and Omega Team*

Thanks to ::indie:: and Omega Team, great job for my Galaxy S3

:good:


----------



## jaykay1967 (Nov 23, 2012)

*The blessed Dev that is indie*

I'd care to nominate indie for his relentless work to produce  the Omega Roms for Galaxy S3.  

Attentive and responsive and as patient with the noobs as he is with the arrogant know it alls.

his profile = http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Good luck indie.

Jay


----------



## remix96 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks to the GREAT Quarx!!!*

So, there is no doubt... Quarx has ported CM10 to Motorola Defy, and recently he have created a Custom Kernel that runs on a locked Bootloader!!! 
He is just amazing :victory:


----------



## premaca (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx all the way.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620 

Oo boy what a developer he is. I bought defy with 2.1 and officially it's dead at 2.2, but guess what, now running with 4.1.2. Proud to be one of the few percentage of people who experienced
JB, look at gsmarena stats how thin it is;
Without him I would have changed my phone long back, but because of xda and quarx still enjoying defy.

He got us custom kernel now, God only know what quarx was capable of, had Motorola unlocked boot loader.

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fsi09 (Nov 23, 2012)

*gokhanmoral*

gokhanmoral is the best dev. He has made the best kernel for Galaxy S2 and S3. Siyah Kernel has so much exciting features, with the new STwaeaks app. I hope he is winning.

Thank you gokhan

fsi09


----------



## Corvo007 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bruce2728*

Bruce2728 all the way.


----------



## immortal_yash (Nov 23, 2012)

I m thankful to Dev Sakindia123 he took the charge for bringing CM7.2 for HTC Explorer while all other dev i contacted neglected it as they said they were busy...and not only CM7.2 but his contribution goes beyond that with Cyanmobile,CM9.1, ICS Evervolv,CM10(his current project),CWM recovery 6.x.x his work always has been stable and promising...if he tells us there will be a build soon with such fixes he will live up to that promise...

He also owns a Samsung galaxy S2 which is much phone compared to explorer but he continued his development with us...and also helped member who wanted to learn compiling from source....he always has been a guideline for others...more over he has worked hard for the community by contacting other devs for help and keeping everything open source for everyone to contribute...


----------



## djuramutavi (Nov 23, 2012)

bruce2728 for his awsome work on CM10 for Sensation.


----------



## randolph2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx he is an epic developer there no one like him out there
An device like Motorola defy has come all the way of getting android 4.2


----------



## my2ct (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely QUARX is the man. He made a useful phone out of a Motorola Defy. More than one year after Motorola stopped give SW updates to the defy, he feels still in charge to help us... shame on you, Moto! God praise Quarx for making people Happy! The Defy community is one of the most active and dynamic...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ovu85 (Nov 23, 2012)

i'd allso say THANKS to Quarx  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620  because of him the true face of DEFY/DEFY+ is revealed.


----------



## mevricksam (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sundawg For Sense HD2*

Hands Down to Sundawg for giving our aging HD2 with the best sense Rom,it makes our hd2 feel as native android sense rom on a windows device

thank you sundawg

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1003393

Regards

Sam


----------



## esok44 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx 4 President*

There was this day, me, a student from germany got to decide, which mobile phone I wanted to have for christmas. I had a long thought about it and told my grandparents, i would like to have either the Motorola Defy or the Sony ericsson Vivaz.

They decided to give me the Defy for Christmas. 

When I got it, it was clear, that Motorola gives out this Phone with Android 2.1, which wasn't even the actual Version at this time and that they will stop developing after 2.2, but i didn't mind.

I had no Idea how this would change...

I used this phone on stock 2.1 for a long time, but i was annoyed how slow it was. Armed with a PC and the will to overclock it, i was ready for the fight. I found out really fast that it should be easy, to overclock it, once this Phone was rooted. 
This was the first time i flashed an SBF-Update. It was the official Motorola Update to 2.2, which was nessesary to root the Device.

Long story short, I managed to get it working and used the phone OC'ed with Stock 2.2 rom.

Some time after Graduation i found a Job at an IT-Company and met this Guy. He was like "WHAT YOU'RE USING STOCK ROM?" and i was like "yes?". He told me about custom Roms and how they make your Phone faster and more Battery efficient.
He got me, after we two installed CM7(Quarx Build) on my phone and it was fast like hell.

I spend days in front of the PC finding out, which Rom is the best, flashing different ones, but there is one thing i learned in these days. 
Its "If you use Quarx's Roms, you can be sure it works". When I found out, this Crazy Russian and Epsylon, managed, to Get Android 4.0 working on the Defy I was like "DUUUUDE AWESOME". They were faster and better then the dev's for the S2, even though at this time they weren't even able to use a Custom Kernel on the Defy. This drove my collegue crazy, cause he was like "well u only have a defy, i have a s2". It showed him, that Awesome devs can make an old Phone to an almost new Phone 

Now Quarx got Custom Kernel working, and is about to port 4.2 on the Defy.

The Awesome Community, especially this Developer is the reason, everytime I think about buying a new Phone, i decide to stick with the Defy, 'cause i don't really need a new one 

If someone really, really, really should win this Tablet its him, for his awesome work for the Community, which is Inspiration and the base for lots of developers.

Quarx's Profile


----------



## korto (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx definitely!
Thank him for his magnificent work
on defy
Sent from my MB526


----------



## iJimaniac (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a really tough choice for me. The dev I think I am most thankful for is HanTheSolo. There have been many others that I could never express my gratitude enough for, but Han is in a class all by himself. He came to xda as a fourteen-year-old kid, but has changed the lives of every owner of a Galaxy Player 4.0. The galaxy player was released roughly a year ago running Gingerbread and was quickly forgotten by Samsung and the rest of the world. Development struggled, but survived thanks to the selfless works of Zaclimon, Klin1344, Meticulus, and others. Just as things were looking the darkest, HanTheSolo showed up and organized a team to do what Samsung wouldn't; give us Ice Cream Sandwich. The team struggled for weeks to better our community, and eventually succeeded. Now I type this from my galaxy player running ICS as good as any official update. I believe none of this would have been and my player would be collecting dust in a dark corner if it wasn't for the 14-year-old with a dream. I wrote this post not for me, but for the hundreds of unsung heroes of the XDA Developer's Forums, just like HanTheSolo.


----------



## AllusionPDX (Nov 23, 2012)

lens_flare...just because hes ****ing awesome.:good:


----------



## yanda1408 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx

for everything he done with the defy and defy+

thank you quarx!! we love you


----------



## lewalevi1 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanksgiving on XDA*

Hi fellow XDAers!

My favourite developer is codeworkx. I will tell a story why I feel like this. Hope you like it! 
So back in December 2011 I saw android 4.0 and fell in love with it. But sadly I had a Galaxy S II and I knew that I would have to wait for a really long time for an update. Later, in January I installed an ICS leak, but I didn't like that it looked like Gingerbread. So I started to search for stock android for my device. And I found Cyanogenmod 9. But at that time it had a lot of bugs and missing features. For example, it couldn't play Youtube videos, which was very important for me. Also, it couldn't record video and other things among as well. But one say I was checking his thread on XDA about the nightlies and I saw a post, that he made. It was something like this: Fixed video codecs and video recording. I was reallxy happy, because he has done the impossible. There was no kernel sources or anything. He made it without anything of these.
So that was my story, hope other people feel like me 
codeworkx, the MAN!


----------



## RascalDoc (Nov 23, 2012)

I have to give my thanks to tommytomatoe. His patience in his responses is amazing. His Classic thread addresses all questions evo related along with questions about Classic Sense and  the motto "sharing is caring"pretty much personifies his attitude.  I would love to be able to vote a couple more times for several other extremely talented and helpful developers out there rope jamieg miijah  but limited to one......I have to give that to. Tommy.


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Nov 23, 2012)

I am really thankful to h8rift and rohan32.

When i bought HTC ONE X ( ATT version ) I thought 16 GB onboard storage will be enough for me.. But on usage I ran out of space.. Now these guys with their awesome hard work got USB OTG working ( self powered ) on one x .. Now i am just plugging in usb drives to one x ..  I am thankful to all devs over xda, but this came out of my experience with xda and one x


----------



## jags_the1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i would have to go for h8rift
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2703964


----------



## mixan (Nov 23, 2012)

*::indie::*

::indie:: and Omega ROMs on Galaxy s3 is Best!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## lucidlust (Nov 23, 2012)

*Say Grace!*

Much like the Charlie Brown Thanksgiving opening when Charlie was going to kick the football, I thought there was no way Motorola was going to play a trick on me when I bought the Droid Bionic.  With promised update dates passing by and no hope in sight I turned to the trusty XDA site.  With the love forgotten for one of Motorola's flagship phones I'm very thankful for the love from the Android community.  Stuck on GB there were ICS Roms everywhere.  There are many great devs on this forum so it is very hard to single one in particular out.  Night after night of crack flashing and even coming close to BRICKING my phone (multiple times) none of the great Roms or themes could have been enjoyed without knowing they have been flashed on the Safe Side of my partition with the help of HASHCODE http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4243514 and his work with SAFESTRAP!


----------



## Anonyless (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems like Quarx is getting it. My vote goes for GadgetCheck.


----------



## bhupatib (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx
His great work of porting latest android versions and supporting them through continued developments is really much appreciated.


----------



## LeGone (Nov 23, 2012)

I just want to say a big thank to my favorite developers : Indie - http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

His job is very great for my Samsung S3 and before for my Samsung S2. He give my lots of solutions for any problemes ...:good:

Sorry for my bad english...So I vote for Indie.


----------



## vladakster (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree





mixan said:


> ::indie:: and Omega ROMs on Galaxy s3 is Best!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Click to collapse



I can't agree more! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## tntnt (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the work of NRGZ28 in the old Windows Mobile HTC Touch Pro and HD2 and also in Android ICS, but he hasn't been on lately.
So *bruce2728* has to be my choice because of the great job in CM10 rom for Sensation.


----------



## DonPhelippe (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce2728 ftw!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1782009

the amazingest work for HTC Sensation / XE


----------



## Faultyy (Nov 23, 2012)

Would like to say thanks to bruce2728 for the amazing work done on cm10 for the Sensation, he is truely committed to delivering a premium product to sensation users, all for free. Jelly Bean has really made my device more awesome. Thanks Bruce!


----------



## zurg95 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm voting *Indie* for his incredible work on Omega Rom. I used them on S2, S3 and soon Note II. He is really a user friendly developper, his team and him are spending hours answering questions and providing fix to any issue. Thanks Indie and Omega Team !

Indie Profile : http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## AmeesingNoob (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce! He does some awesome work maintaining an old device.
He made it possible for a two years old device to run Android Jellybean, together with cyanogenmod.


----------



## subarudroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shout out to H8rift for all the great work on CM10 for HTC ONE XL. I've rooted and fiddled with several phones. A  Dev that can get JB on a device before a manufacture can.  Awesome job!  I'm thankful for H8rift and the whole XDA community for being a great place for everyone to learn and grow.


----------



## sirgab (Nov 23, 2012)

*::indie::*

One of the main reasons that I picked SGS3 to use, is the support that this model has from OMEGA team and the developer ::indie::. I vote for him and I am sure that he really deserve it.
Thank you for all that you have done for us ::indie::.


----------



## qassamy88 (Nov 23, 2012)

*hmm..*

I'm most thanksfull to "Leomar75" and "mike1986" and "Wanam"


Those three have giving me most stable roms!


----------



## Sebring5 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Supercurio*

Way back when Supercurio ported Gingerbread to the Captivate, that was the cat's meow. It was ages before anyone else even came close but Supercurio was able to get us a workable image early on almost overnight. It was like he did it during a break between cigarettes. There is no way anyone can compete with his skills. Not only is Supercurio skilled but he is willing to work with others no matter how insane their requests may be. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=9901383#post9901383

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2617206


----------



## Sandeep_Jagtap (Nov 23, 2012)

My vote is for Adam Outler

I don't have to write anything about him..
You simply google his name
10 pages result will show his work
He is encyclopaedia..!

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## pafo42 (Nov 23, 2012)

my vote goes to: Bruce
for his awesome work for the Sensation


----------



## psycho693 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bruce2728 I think would deserve this he has done an amazing job for us sensation owners just trying to repay the favor  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jokermithun (Nov 23, 2012)

*No one like quarx*

I Vote for Quarx for motorola defy development......http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


----------



## KeesStolk (Nov 23, 2012)

*Indie*

My vote is for Indie 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Why?
Makes great roms.
Always on the job to give us roms with the latest build.
Always listening to users to trying to make the rom, users like with mods and tweaks and adjustable for everyone, he knows everyone usage their phone differently.
Always gently and patiently trying to help others and this reflects on his threads, members and users.
His threads is one off the kindles, gently, helpful and learning thread i ever seen.
He understands that everyone, sometime began as a noob, but because off his gentle way, i and many others are learning everyday from his threads.


----------



## kaljam (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx the first dev for Defy.. I think,*

I Vote for Quarx for motorola defy development


----------



## loraque (Nov 23, 2012)

H8rift for the One X. Best. Dev. Evah .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1790032


----------



## raubkatze (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote for my friend and Omega ROM developer ::indie::! No words, just thumb up!!!


----------



## krkdesigns (Nov 23, 2012)

*The Ultimate quarx*

I am thankfull and grateful to one of the best developers in XDA, there is no way my Motorola defy would see a official gingerbread version. But with the continues effort from quarx, we witnessed stable gingerbread, ICS, Jellybean and he wouldn't giveup. He has already given us a demo rom of jellybean 4.2 and we all in the defy development know that he would make it stable for our defy. You are the best Nicholas aka Quarx. God bless u.


----------



## xenios (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bruce2728 FTW!!!*

I propose Bruce2728 for winning the Nexus 7 for I know he will bring tons of work and determination to that as well.

I began using Bruce2728 CM10 kang for the HTC Sensation in September. Up to that point my Sensation was on the brink of getting replaced by something newer/faster/fancier, I got fed up with HTC tip toeing around updates and the related Sense roms that seemed to make my phone slower still.

When I first installed Bruce2728's rom, it was like a real eye opener. Everything was so much faster and smoother. Admittedly there were and are bugs, but what makes Bruce2728 special is that he is always there, in the thread, on tweeter, giving updates (on a daily basis at first and weekly now that CM10 is stable), sharing information and generally being a very nice fellow indeed. And all this while tending to his work and family. As a fellow family man, he has my deepest respect and admiration.

Now, my phone is stabler and faster than it ever was in the 1+year I've had. So much that I am not thinking of replacing it any more (apart of giving it to the wife, so she can throw away that slow boat that is SE Arc S of hers).

Whatever happens in this contest,  Bruce2728 you are a real winner, hope the best for you man.

Bruce's profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1617770


----------



## pafo42 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ment, Bruce2728


----------



## Bigzinewicz (Nov 23, 2012)

*Wugfresh nexus root toolkit*

I have used many Android devices and am very grateful to many developers here on XDA but recently I have been using mostly Nexus devices and there is a tool that is a must have for me called the Nexus root toolkit by WugFresh. This tool allows you to choose between a number of different Nexus devices and builds. It allows the user to do everything from unlocking the bootloader to rooting and flashing custom recoveries. There are many more advanced features as well such as a terminal emulator, pushing and pulling files/folders, and performing backups and restores from your computer. Each step is carefully explained in detail and the developer had almost made it impossible for human error to occur. The only issue I have come across is that getting the adb drivers to install correctly can sometimes be a challenge for people. I found that if you just pull down the notification bar once your device is plugged in by USB and change the option from mtp to camera the correct drivers will install themselves through Windows. This has worked on Windows 7 and 8. This toolkit also allows manual adb commands for those interested which I was. For Nexus users not wanting to install the Android sdk and use adb through a command prompt or terminal this is the best option available as far as I'm concerned. WugFresh is constantly updating the toolkit with new devices and builds. The current version is 1.5.5 and does NOT include Android jellybean 4.2 but the 1.5.6 release is supposed to occur any day now and will be updated to include the newest Nexus devices and builds. There are many developers I would like to thank such as Pershoot, Morfic, franciscofranco, rujelus22, task650, manufan721, and plenty of others as well but right now I would have to say that WugFresh is the developer I am most grateful for,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766475 and can't say enough good things about his Nexus root toolkit. Go get it if you have a Nexus device I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## niphoet (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 2 Motorola Photons (among other Android devices), and I'm thankful for Th3Bill. He took over the work of jokersax11 in regards to CM10 for the Photon, and has done a spectacular job. Th3Bill isn't even an IT geek professionally, yet he very actively maintains *16 builds for 3 devices*. He is very quick to respond to problems and to address even non-ROM related issues such as slow download speeds. I may not deserve a Nexus 7, but this man definitely deserves even more. Th3Bill, thanks for everything!


----------



## sigulda1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am suffering from a major depression since more than a year. When I left psychiatric hospital about a year ago. I did not enjoy anything. In February 2012 I decided to get a new mobile phone in order to try if it would be nice for me. - As most other person I did enjoy technical stuff before I got sick...

So I purchased my Samsung Galaxy SII from a friend, who just got it with a contract. As a pity this mobile phone was branded and was doing restarts by itself. I not only had some problems to understand Android the first time (i used Symbian on my Nokia 5800 before). It really did not help me with my depressions either, because of its bugs and restarts.

When all other companies in Germany offered ICS to there customers. - Mine did not. Even now I would been stuck with a buggy 2.3.5 Gingerbread.

At some stage - i think it was in May - I rooted the phone. I did a nandroid-backup for the first time. And I started with a stock ICS version. The restarts were gone, but battery drain was quite heavy. So I tried a few Custom-Roms. - I finally found Rootbox. This ROM ist just awesome for the S2. The dev bajee11 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4537136) created a fantastic ICS-version. - And quite soon he even offered Jelly Bean.

I am now using 4.1.2 Jelly Bean. And I must say: I thank Bajee11 and of course Pier, who not only do Jelly Bean AOKP for I9100, I9100G and I747, but at the same time offer a flavoured AOKP for  I9100, I9100P, I9100G and I9300. - Of course a nice working phone does not cure depression completely. But at least it gave me something to enjoy.

Thanks Bajee11!


----------



## grimpy (Nov 23, 2012)

Although there are many developers I am thankful for the greatest one that pops in my mind is Nadlabak for continuous contribution to the aging Motorola Milestone without him i would have sold this device years ago but now its even capable of running CM10 (i wouldn't recommend it though )


----------



## labsin (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote for Quarx!!
He made made by Motorola Defy cool again. He builds the rom himself a couple of times a week for 1-2 years now (from CM7 to CM10 and soon CM10,1). I was happy the ugly/buggy blur was finally gone and the real source build ROM's started showing when he fist released CM7. It was stable in just a couple of weeks and was ever since. My device is now running a really stable version of CM10. It even was one of the first JB builds out (from source). Every new feature is added asap! When the bootloader was bypassed on the Motorola Milestone, we had a working build with a custom kernel in a couple of days. He's really devoted to the Defy and even after he got a Razr, he's still developing heavily for the Defy.

Also his tablet gets the same awesome treatment but I don't have that tablet (and can't buy it here in Europe). He really deserves the Nexus 7 and if I get one too, I already know a good developer got one too and will do an as good job on it as on the Defy.


----------



## gsw5700 (Nov 23, 2012)

*I Vote for Indie (Omega ROM)*

My vote goes to Indie for the simply awesome Omega ROM on the Samsung Galaxy S3
Here's why :-

* Indie continually creates new custom ROM's within a day of completely new releases 
* He works extremely hard for the Omega fans
* The Omega thread is one of the most popular threads on XDA
* The ROM is rock stable, fast, very HIGHLY customisable 
* The ROM has all the features you want plus features you don't even think you need.
* The ROM uses the Aroma installer making it easy for all to install
* Indie is very fast to react to new technology/features and new features are often added
* Omega has a great Kitchen for quickly adding new themes/features/programs - the list is endless
* The Omega ROM is so stable as it is tested by a number of the Omega test  team (not pushed out to users to test)

I believe Indie thoroughly deserves this award, the guy is a Legend and stands for everything that XDA strives for.


----------



## jamieg71 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd have to vote tommytomatoe. Google search his name for my reasons why.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Mongo23ny (Nov 23, 2012)

My vote for the Nexus 7 is Tommy Tomatoe. Not only is he a great dev but a really nice guy. His evo thread is the coolest, easy going thread on xda. No BS, just ask a question and it will be answered. I learned pretty much everything I know about theming from him and the other awesome regulars in the thread. Just look at other rom threads and you'll see, Tommy is always thanked. 

Sent from my OG EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benjdm (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm torn, but I'll vote for mike1986. His ARHD ROM makes my HTC Sensation a joy to use. (My close second is bruce2728, whose JB ROM has spent quite a bit of time on my device as well.)

If I win I'll just give one to each....my HP Touchpad is enough tablet for me.


----------



## beccadevin (Nov 23, 2012)

*Whitehawkx*

My vote has to go to http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3051621 whitehawkx for his weapon rom on the g2x made my time with this piece bearable and usable and then also for his work on AOKP.


----------



## Tiics (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thankies for Quarx*

I'm really thankful with Quarx for his exceptional CM10 for the Motorola Defy, whic i happen to own and run on JB thanks to him


----------



## s1l3nt (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote for h8rift. Why? Because without him i would still be stuck with sense 4.1 ics. Thanks to him im running CM10 on my at&t htc One Xl.


----------



## tronjojo (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx!!

When i got my defy, i had no intention of playing around w/ custom roms.  It was my first smartphone, and i didn't want to risk messing up my "phone."  Well the T-mobile motoblur was terrible.  My phone was very unstable, rebooted and froze often.  I was pretty much forced into the custom rom world.  And Quarx has made my phone live on strongly for so much longer than anyone would have thought.  

Thank you!!


----------



## dr3do (Nov 23, 2012)

I vote for ::indie:: because he (and his team) makes my smartphone really usable. :victory:


----------



## ttav (Nov 23, 2012)

My vote goes to :indie:
Profile    http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

He is a great dev and a trully, friendly caring person.
I'm glad to know him and happy to call him a mate.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## JimHuff (Nov 23, 2012)

*Team VeNuM Rocks!*

I feel like I already addressed this question on 10/31 with the following post:

Quote:
Originally Posted by kennyglass123  
It was not a denial of RD but a postponement with tips on how to make it. You are an RD in our hearts and should have it officially in 3 months especially now that you are supporting more devices.

*Well said Kenny. Hang in there Josh - here’s what I know... On 9/28 Freeza posted the first JellyBean leak. God bless him, I was excited and more than happy to put up with the inevitable little wrinkles…

Lo and behold, on October 1st we had a themed rom by a themer I well recognized from one of my favorite ICS roms. By October 11th I posted “Does anyone really care when JB OTA drops?” By the time JellyBean officially dropped,it was a non-event for this n00b. 

Josh, a famous man would say "...you did not build this yourself..." and you do a good job of recognizing contributors. I was really helped as well by, among others, kennyglass123, dazednconfused, naddict, tkepk181, steezc and mijjah (oh yeah, and some guy named JASON) .

The thing is, you may not have built this yourself, but it would never have happened without your extraordinary work and talent. This development will long be recognized as legendary (IMHO).

***
Now I'm relatively new to all of this, but when I took the plunge and upgraded to the GNII, because of Josh Beach, I was comfortable enough to root it and flash JellyBomb Domination before I even made my 1st phone call.*

*In conclusion, you may decide some other more prolific developer deserves this award and I wouldn't dare argue. However, at least give this man the promotion he deserves to Recognized Developer!*


----------



## gspears (Nov 23, 2012)

:Indie: (his link:http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 ) has been a great dev for several different products and Chainfire is a close second because he has make it easy to root so many products.  Mike1986 is also right up there.


Thanks to all the great Devs here on XDA


----------



## XmDXtReMeK (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## add12364 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Fattire and nook color*

Fattire made an E-Reader community (Nook Color) amazing. Without Fattire's help the old Nook Color will not have a 3.0.8 kernel and Android 4.1.1 Jelly Bean Official Nightlies.

I did not know what Android was until I got a nook color. With Fattire's work, from not knowing what Android was, it went to being a passion. His work helped me know what the basics of an OS is. From going to a weak consumer, I'm now a android geek.

I am so Thankful for fattire because one of my favorite passions would not be in my life without him.

Fattire:http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3041959

Alvin


----------



## RMXO (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thankful for :Indie: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548) & his ROM's on my S2, OGNote, & S3. He has always been kind, thoughtful & very helpful to all his fans.


----------



## judgekane (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bruce2728*

Bruce2728, he's kept our sensations at the cutting edge with his dev work, always in the threads and quick to fix, although to be fair he's not normally far off on the 1st go 

can't imagine the wonders we will get if he gets a nexus 7, fingers crossed :highfive:


----------



## ronpub (Nov 23, 2012)

*Quarx*

Quarx of course for all his effort on Motorola Defy(+). Porting JB, new kernel, ...


----------



## pentagonin (Nov 23, 2012)

ronpub said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620 of course for all his effort on Motorola Defy(+). Porting JB, new kernel, ...

Click to collapse



Idem...my defy+ really loves *Quarx*  :good:


----------



## Marmotte51 (Nov 23, 2012)

pentagonin said:


> Idem...my defy+ really loves   :good:

Click to collapse



Quarx !

Sent from my A510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lauterm (Nov 23, 2012)

h8rift (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2703964) ha really done an awesome job with cm10 for the Evita.  It's the smoothest cm10 I have ever used.  He always has a good attitude.

There are tons of awesome developers who have contributed to my android experience.  I really hate singling out just one.    h8rift has the most impact on me right now though.


----------



## stoneworrior (Nov 23, 2012)

dreamsforgotten has my vote.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32933805 




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 57op (Nov 23, 2012)

My vote is for Quarx.
Thanks to him, my Motorola Defy can run Android 4.1.2 (and 4.2 next to come) with custom kernel(s).

Thanks Quarx.


----------



## nicram (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx! 
My moto defy & JB 4.1.2 that's what I need


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite developer is Quarx. He was supported well by others, but he started the Defy revolution, and no one believed him then! Motorola didn't give a damn after the release of this beauty, and stopped support after 2.2 which I haven't seen as I was already on 2.3 thanks to Quarx. Then it was MIUI who forked his work. Then I got ICS. Then Jelly Bean. With the latter two with locked boot loader, which again is a story of the past! Words are not enough for a guy who managed to get the device listed on official CM device list. I will be very happy if he can get another to tinker with.

Sent from my MB525 running Jelly Bean.


----------



## GeFeBe (Nov 23, 2012)

My Vote is for Quarx and his Defy contributions.

JB 4.1.2.


----------



## steveo102938 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Given*

I am thankful for h8rift for making my One X into the phone it was supposed to be.  Cheers mate!


----------



## gadget069 (Nov 23, 2012)

One word.......Indie. His outstanding Omega rom crosses multiple devices. To be honest I don't even want to try another rom because I'm so satisfied with his work. Why mess with perfection? All i can say is i'm very pleased with the results on my i9300 running his Omega rom.


----------



## dgball (Nov 23, 2012)

I am thankful for Entropy512, for his work on the AT&T Galaxy S2. Especially his early work on CM10. Many thanks sir!


----------



## CjRudi (Nov 23, 2012)

My thanks are also for Quarx - running custom kernel on device with locked bootloader - truly amazing - keep up the good work, i'm waiting for JB stable. Respect!


----------



## Narwhal73 (Nov 23, 2012)

The developer that has had the biggest impact on my android experience would have to be Wayland_ACE for his work in the development of Cyanogenmod 9.1 on the Galaxy Ace S5830, his ROMs are wonderful and helped me get my Ace working with a more modern version of Android. Hope he gets the Nexus 7 as he really deserves it.


----------



## xtrememorph (Nov 23, 2012)

I would like to thank ::indie:: as he gives my GS3 a new life.


----------



## ralphx10 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quarx for his incredible work for the defy. Running jb on a device that officially doesn't even support gingerbread is simply amazing.

So, thanks again quarx, your work and dedication is incredible!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lady vixen (Nov 24, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1.....words can't express how much I appreciate mijjah74 and any roms he put out!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DiaboluZ (Nov 24, 2012)

::indie:: - Omega team woks with SII and SIII is really outstanding :good:


----------



## heanseng (Nov 24, 2012)

*bruce2728!*

I am very grateful to many XDA developers because they make life more fun and exciting for my old LG KS20, Motorola Defy and my current HTC Sensation.  My favourite developer is bruce2728.

Thanks to Bruce, I have been enjoying Android Jelly Bean on HTC Sensation as a daily driver for months despite the fact that HTC is unlikely to upgrade the model with a Jelly Bean version.  Bruce is the most hardworking developer who I have seen: while we (not just me) were downloading any of the most recent build of CM10 for HTC Sensation, we kept wondering whether our download would be outdated in the next minute as Bruce could also be uploading a newer build at the same time.

Having using the other ROMs for quite some time, I was very cautious at the first 2 weeks when I began using Bruce's CM10 for Sensation.  I made sure that I did a full NANROID backup, a full Titanium backup and copied them from the microSD card to my PC before I upgraded the phone.  After the initial period, I really could not keep up with the updates and decided to bit the bullet to just "whack".  So far, I have never needed anything from the backup after the first time switch.

There is an average of 150 posts in Bruce's CM10 Sensation thread in XDA thread since July this year.  It is amazing to me that Bruce seems to have gone through all of them and responded to most, if not all, of those addressed to him.  How do you keep up with reading the posts, the high quality development and your private life, Bruce?  Please accept my salute!

In my opinion, the CM10 and other similar open source development for Sensation consists of challenging uphill tasks.  I could see that more than half of the time the developer like Bruce was fixing something that broke but worked in a previous build, as an update in the open source code for another phone model simply turned off that something in Sensation.  OMG, I really respect your patience and dedication, Bruce!

I am just a silent follower of CM10 out of the thosands (I have not realized it until I saw this download number earlier today) who has never said anything in Bruce's CM10 Sensation thread.  I would like to say "Thank You" to Bruce here and wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dragontology (Nov 24, 2012)

I would like to nominate Th3Bill. When I bought my Motorola Electrify (Sprint Photon 4G, but for US Cellular) I was expecting it to be upgraded to Ice Cream Sandwich, because bar none, it was US Cellular's top phone. Th3Bill was not the first developer to offer Android 4 for my phone, but he's the guy who maintains it today -- on half a dozen or more builds. He started by porting them, but now builds them from source, and updates them about weekly. He does CyanogenMod 10, AOKP, MIUI (.us and .Android), Paranoid Android, Xenon, and PACman. There may be another, I forget. He also develops most (all?) of these ROMs for another couple phones. My phone never got the official upgrade, but running Th3Bill's ROMs, my phone boots up in a quarter of the time and does so much more.


----------



## scm_crash (Nov 24, 2012)

Bruce2728 by a long shot! My Sensation only runs Bruce's CMX ROM. I would HATE my phone if it wasn't for him.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1617770

Forgot to post my story:

Let me start by saying I despise HTC Sense. I bought my HTC Sensation when it first came out and found it was pre-loaded with all the garbage one could never ask for.

After going through a few ROMs I found a couple that were AOSP and didn't run off the Sense Kernel and standard Sense stuff. I get that stripping Sense is an effective way to build a decent ROM, but you never truly get all of Sense out when you run on a Sense-based ROM. My biggest complaint about Sense was the dumb "Quiet on Pickup" option. 

Anyway, after some time of switching between ROMs left and right because none of them seemed to tickle me (not even CM 9), I decided I was going try to stick to a ROM or buy another phone. Luckily I saw the thread for CMX... And not Open Sensation or any ROMs that were CM based, but straight up unmolested CM 10!!! Wooooot! After having a Nexus One for a year with CM 5, 6 and 7, it was a happy warm feeling to see CM 10 already being worked on for the Sensation. At the time, there were a couple of items that didn't work. The front facing camera and WiFi tethering. Both of which I could live without for a little while. USB tethering worked and I almost never use the front camera. So after loading it up and trying it on for size, I couldn't believe how close to a finished product it was. Honestly, nearly no issues (on my device at least) and running smooth and fast even before there was the GPU driver tweaks and CPU over clocking. I'd run lots of alphas and betas before, but this felt close to RC, even though Bruce wasn't calling it that. He stood fast to saying that the ROM wouldn't be even a Beta until the bugs were worked out. I commend that. And of course I didn't have any problem running an "alpha" as long as everything worked and I got to keep the hair on my head.

So I've been running it ever since. To this day, all the hardware works as expected. Tethering, both cameras, GPU acceleration, etc. I've been running CMX long enough that I've literally forgotten the names of nearly all the ROMs I've run on this phone before CMX. Now I love my phone. Shame on HTC for not making the phone like this from the factory! If this phone came from the factory the way it is now with CMX, I would have recommended this phone to all my friends. Instead I was going out of my mind before I found Bruce's thread.

Bruce's kernel is the only kernel to run on this phone. My battery life is amazing and the phone is so fast that I've recently decided to set the clock speed on the CPU back down to 1.18GHz (stock clock) from 1.56GHz because I honestly don't notice a difference. The phone is just that fast. It stays cool even under heavy load. And no crazy FCs or anything that would lead me to believe this ROM shouldn't be an official release (which it is).

So to sum up everything, Bruce saved a Sensation from getting thrown through the dry wall.


----------



## gentatsuu (Nov 24, 2012)

h8rift, for his tireless work on CM10 for the One X.


----------



## mariano22 (Nov 24, 2012)

nidhish91 said:


> Hello,
> First of all, thank you for hosting this competition, really appreciate the spirit behind it!
> 
> Now, the developer I would like to thank is Quarx.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1000


----------



## djmobil2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to thank all the developers and testers that have been working with the Google Nexus 4. They are awesome and the development for the new Nexus 4 is growing exponentially even with the lack of units out there. :good::good::good:


----------



## kolomari (Nov 24, 2012)

*One vote for Bruce2728*

I have to throw in a vote for Bruce2728. I've been rocking his ROM for months now without a hitch. Great developer.


----------



## dirtyjeep (Nov 24, 2012)

DiaboluZ said:


> ::indie:: - Omega team woks with SII and SIII is really outstanding :good:

Click to collapse



I want it!!


----------



## Mountaineer (Nov 24, 2012)

Bruce2728 is the greatest.
He's been working hard on a CMX ROM for months now, and has progressed so far that I would consider his rom a valid official version - despite the fact that the CM team don't even have an alpha!

He is a very responsive dev in the thread, listening to user feedback and never losing his temper with noobs.
He has on multiple occasions released multiple builds in a single day in direct response to user feedback, even going so far as to provide separate kernels with and without OC to satisfy the hordes.

He very much deserves this piece of hardware.


----------



## SlimJ87D (Nov 24, 2012)

Indie's ROMs have saved my life, literally. Withe the great GPS locking, I was stuck in a dessert in the middle of nowhere and I was able to navigate to safety. Thanks Indie


----------



## kanwal236 (Nov 24, 2012)

Developer of choice: NRGZ28, http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=458936

I'm not entirely sure if this dev has changed at all since 2007, I believe it's the same one, NRGZ28.  Back then I was looking for a phone that I could do more with, I wasn't happy with my razor anymore, I knew the possibilities phones could possess from what I seen some PDA's do.  I got my At&t Tilt, also called the Kaiser now (TyTn II usually back then), costing me 800$ in the process too, but I quickly became unsatisfied with its capabilities and more importantly updates were nonexistent on the user end during that time.  I looked hard to find ways to modify my device to satisfy my hunger for device capability.  At the time Windows Mobile updating from 6.0 to 6.1 (and later 6.5) also meant little to no noticeable user change, HTC's TouchFLO (later renamed Sense, which is something that continued into Android) was everything that was worthwhile about the device.  Updates made to TouchFLO that, were not passed onto my device, this sprung up the need for custom roms.  HTC not including gpu drivers, spurred the development of custom drivers and the lack of updates spurring custom roms that had the Updated TouchFLO interface.  I was using other websites at my initial source of Custom roms, forums, until I came across XDA, at the time having mostly PDA devices and a few smartphones.  But the Kaiser was supported, with many developers working on the device.  Later on I moved onto the Rhodium, one of the best windows mobile devices created and all thanks to HTC's customization of the OS.  I of course had grown really fond of XDA and the community and the driving force behind it and I had finally made an account too, a year later @2008, I began trying out many roms, because of how relatively easy it was, just flashing the .ruu file and all of it in a few clicks.  I then came across Energy Roms, he had relatively stable roms, with very clean visual modifications, and options on the interfaces as well and of course many many options, especially during installation.  Aroma Installer for Android is very reminiscent of the installation options I remember.  I picked NRGZ28 because he was a very big driving force for smartphones, for XDA, and the development community, his contributions to us and the time he has spent over the past 5 years, developing for the community have truly shaped the way XDA has grown and I believe XDA would not have been the same without him.  Though I have not used his rom's since I got my vibrant a month after it's release, because of the impact he's had on me and the community he's my favorite developer and the users of any devices supported by him are lucky to have him.


----------



## mikenike05 (Nov 24, 2012)

i nominate Team Sonic who make FreeGS3!!


----------



## NiCk.JaY (Nov 24, 2012)

Randomblame, Chris1974, torxx mike1986, krisjanne, crithian in fact every developer. You wanna see a great dev support and even great users? Head on to Desire HD/Inspire 4G android development, such a helpful community

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## thefuzz03 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bruce2728 is the greatest.


----------



## shoalinagent (Nov 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> HTC hit us Inspire 4G and Desire HD users with the news that ICS will not in fact be on our devices.  We petitioned, whined, and I believe one of the other community members actually cried on the forum... All was lost and we would have to sink into the GB oblivion... until our faithful devs squeezed out droplets of the ICS goodness into our devices... but one developer took it further... beyond all of our collective imagination... Randomblame created Jellytime... JB ON OUR DESIREHD/INSPIRE4G!  With this amazing dev at work, there was pretty much an update each week (still going!).  Our Inspire4Gs/DesireHDs are blazing fast.  On behalf of the Inspire4G/DesireHD users, I would like to thank Randomblame for his amazing contributions to our community with supplying us a big finger to HTC. BTW here's his link http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1776875

Click to collapse



Randomblame generally uses cloned work from the unofficial CM10 nightlies and has done for a long time now. It was existz with his aospx ROM and hours upon hours of dedicated work that brought us what HTC couldn't. A near perfect ICS ROM for desire HD/inspire 4G. This guy is always patient and answers any and all questions he gets with thorough information. The other brilliant dev on those forums and the guy deserving of this IMHO is synergye who brought us CM10 (and therefore a precursor to the jelly time ROM) codefireX for many devices which might I add is the fastest source built non stock ROM around. He also writes solid performance kernels, was once considered as an official CM maintainer for the device, and is currently working on bringing 4.2 to the DHD/inspire with existz. This is a phone neglected by HTC who couldn't manage to even get ICS on the device. 4.2!! I could say much more but take a look for yourselves. The guy is a genius.

Sent from my Desire HD running CodefireX SR5


----------



## cracksmurf (Nov 24, 2012)

Dev: Flinny 
Devices :HTC Vision / Desire Z   and HTC Saga / Desire S

If there were one developer that I would have to give thanks to it would have to be Flinny. His active stance in the developing community has made for amazing progress on my nearly 2 year old HTC Vision. When ICS came out I never expected to even get a half broken port, and he helped bring about a fully working daily driver in hisAndromadus Test Builds . My device is now a beast compared to what it was when I picked it off of the store shelf. Not only that, but he has now started to turn his efforts towards getting 4.2 working! I can definitely say that Flinny is the main reason that I have gotten so much life out of my phone. I have even learned to work around the dead strip on my digitizer, simply because the device runs to smoothly to get rid of.

Good luck to all the amazing developers that continuously make Android better and better. Happy Thanksgiving Android and the XDA community.


----------



## lak2004mi (Nov 24, 2012)

Best dev..No other thought it should be Quarx. 
I bought defy with 2.1 & I am running in 4.1 because of Quarx effort. His build always my daily driver.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zourn (Nov 24, 2012)

I nominate chad0989

He has a ridiculous amounts of work for the HTC Rezound, allowing it to run AOSP ICS (and JB AOSP is in beta stages) on a phone with a closed source RIL. Without him the Rezound would still be stuck using modified stock roms and ported roms from the HTC One series.
Also, the fact that he does all the work for the RIL workaround and puts the code out freely for everyone to use.


----------



## Gizmoe (Nov 24, 2012)

I have to say existz in inspire 4G/Desire HD forums. He can do it all and builds his own work from source. Also is very involved with his users. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## howsie (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes for indie.

His ROMs have always been very stable and any issues are dealt with quickly by the omega team. His ROMs are a perfect balance for me between performance and eye candy. Having dealt with him personally he would have to be the nicest dev on xda always willing to help others out his omega team who beta test the ROMs have also helped in testing other devs ROMs as well.

Here's his link http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## NiCk.JaY (Nov 24, 2012)

Existz, synerge

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steveletack (Nov 24, 2012)

Quarx for sure! Motorola Defy running Custom Kernel with locked Bootloader and 4.2 ?! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


----------



## Aylarth (Nov 24, 2012)

My first Android phone was a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 device. I loved it, and the way how easy it was to modify it. 
There was a developer, called Sztupy (from Hungary) who has reformed the recovery with his new ideas and many, many devs implemented his work since then, not just for the SGS but for other handsets also. He is a developer since the early windows phone era (6.5 and/or earlier), but surely before windows 7 was hitting the mobile world. I am confident that Sztupy is one of those old school hardcore devs who has contributed in the past years enough to be kept in our good memories. I would be happy to see him winning one of the Nexus 7 tablets. (Seems I'm not alone, check this thread!  or HERE he made  his way to the XDA front page! )


----------



## reggiexp (Nov 24, 2012)

*hummm*

Me it isnt realy one developer.
me im very thank full for cyanogen team. They are greatlove there roms.
But more happy for the developers from cm who ported android to the hp touchpad. Realy that is realy the best thing 
Or other one developer from the lg optimus 2x section stefan gundhor (who left xda... for some stupid disagré with harch...)
He realy made my lg revive (the developement is some sort of dead and now i can say that its dead..)
So i have 2. The cmteam for android on the hp touchpad, and stefan gundhor, for great kernel and ics rom...
ow and for cm7 unofficials from tesmak (he left the lg optimus behind now has a galaxy s3)
but i must say all developers are greatt


----------



## Demonlinx (Nov 24, 2012)

niphoet said:


> I have 2 Motorola Photons (among other Android devices), and I'm thankful for Th3Bill. He took over the work of jokersax11 in regards to CM10 for the Photon, and has done a spectacular job. Th3Bill isn't even an IT geek professionally, yet he very actively maintains *16 builds for 3 devices*. He is very quick to respond to problems and to address even non-ROM related issues such as slow download speeds. I may not deserve a Nexus 7, but this man definitely deserves even more. Th3Bill, thanks for everything!

Click to collapse



I Second every word this man says. Th3Bill is an exemplary person for all of the work that he does. Love all of his work and everything that he has done for the photon.


----------



## vb15 (Nov 24, 2012)

Another vote for Quarx. I remember folowing his CM7 thread and 90% of posters said it cannot be done. 

But you have to mention all Motorola devs that work very hard against company imposed limitations. 

v


----------



## lotte67890 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Vote for bruce2728*

What a great ROM, all I know need is a more powerfull battery :victory:

Regards!

Lotte


----------



## ezantera (Nov 24, 2012)

*Quarx*

What story do I need to tell? Quarx for president, do I need to say else :laugh:


----------



## Kevets (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll give another vote for Th3Bill.   He jumped in to a half-finished project and made it his own.  Constant updates of many versions of his ROMs and his dedication to the community despite having an actual life makes him an easy choice.


----------



## ttav (Nov 24, 2012)

cooza said:


> *My favourite Dev and now good mate :indie:*
> PROFILE: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
> 
> Hes been a great asset to the S2 and S3 Galaxy series and also being many times the top rated forum here on XDA.I started flashing Omega ROMs when they first came out with the first version for the S2 and found an awesome ROM but also a great Dev/user support base and a great friendly atmosphere on the forum where indie never hesitated to step in and politely remind people to not flame or abuse anyone whole was not as advanced as the next.Since Ive been a member of the team hes helped me improve my themeing and moding skills greatly via his own Omega Team site and also via PMs which never go unanswered if I have a problem*.On day he even asked me if I wanted him to call me via telephone!!.Not many people would do that mate!!.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the edit mate...if i could thank you again i would:good:


----------



## Chellikus (Nov 24, 2012)

Quarx is my favorite! I would like child from him!


----------



## Ninolina (Nov 24, 2012)

*::indie:: - the BEST*

I want to vote for the very best - *::indie::* - http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Beside that he develop ROMs for several devices he is very User Friendly Developer and his ROMs are very good tested before releasing which give minimum chances that users flash ROM which is not the best or the best it could be in that moment (they are sometimes made from leaks). He always keep us updated to newest versions sometimes few times a day... 
For me personally, he is best for one more reason - he gave me (A GIRL) an opportunity to participate in making his great ROMs by testing it which not many developers wouldn't do - give an girl a chance for this as many find this place a men's place. Without him xda wouldn't be the same place... 

P.s.  I hope that developers outside US will have chance in this contest as other way it won't be in a "xda" way which means - international, without country differences.


----------



## gal peleg (Nov 24, 2012)

*omega!!*

my vote go to* :indie: [*with the Omega i got this rom in my s2 and my s3 been with it sense its started.. its the best!!!


----------



## hal_chase (Nov 24, 2012)

Bruce2728


----------



## teapa (Nov 24, 2012)

Thumbs up omega!!


----------



## pedja381 (Nov 24, 2012)

Vote for Indie & Omega Rom series !! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jkissane (Nov 24, 2012)

Indie & Omega ROM for me definitely! :good:


----------



## Quiksilver20 (Nov 24, 2012)

I vote for Quarx. The best i've seen


----------



## camil (Nov 24, 2012)

*Indie*

Indie for Omega ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Chris_84 (Nov 24, 2012)

I voting for my good mate and team boss Indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 ! He give me the honor to join his great team! Words can't describe how friendly and wonderful the work in this team is and what amazing team boss Indie is! It's just like a big family!  Indie put so much work and energy in his projects and be always friendly no matter what problem he personal got.  If you got a problem ask Indie. He always do the best for the rom, his team, to the community and of course to xda. Take him for best Dev, I promise you want regret! 
Greetings
Chris

Throwing out of the window from my flying Ferrari killer S3 driven by a proud omega team member


----------



## taiger78 (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes to Kallt_Kaffe for all his CM ports to Galaxy tab 8.9 (both versions) Without his work I would be stuck on old 3.2 (for P7300). And my tab would be match less useful ...


----------



## AAccount (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes out to pershoot. He's made it possible for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 to be kept up to date by maintaining CM for the device and adding extra goodies in his custom kernel. Samsung has done an extremely poor job of maintaining this device so relying on stock roms leaves you out of date. What's more impressive is how much work he can get done in so little time. As a new developer, I am just stunned at how he can get a working cyanogenmod port in a month. All of this he does on his own spare time and without compensation. I really appreciate the cyanogenmod port he maintains because it is so unbloated compared to the stock rom and really makes the tablet fly.

His kernel is also the basis for my own custom kernel. Without seeing his modifications, I wouldn't have been able to create my A1 kernel. I ported over some of his honeycomb features when the ics sources came out for the device and a lot of people on the Galaxy Tab 10.1 forums enjoy these ports. I've also learned how to make a few minor changes to add even more features. Without pershoot's original work I probably wouldn't have made my custom kernel since there would be no base of extra features to start tinkering with. I have also ported my kernel to the Galaxy Tab 8.9. This means pershoot's hard work has extended beyond my own Galaxy Tab 10.1 and into the Galaxy Tab 8.9.


----------



## mchu6am4 (Nov 24, 2012)

The one and only Indie for fantastic Omega ROMs.....makes my S3 that much more pleasurable to use!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milestonefail (Nov 24, 2012)

Th3Bill. He doesn't even have an Atrix, but ports several of his Photon ROMs to it, in addition to his work on other phones.  Manages to post updates often, and replies on the forums quite a bit for someone so busy. All he asks is that you provide logs for debugging, since once again, he doesn't even have an Atrix.


----------



## unfunda (Nov 24, 2012)

I vote for Quarx
Its because of his ICS builds then and JB builds now that my Defy continues to defy the odds and stay up to date.


----------



## rb3 (Nov 24, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 His work speaks for itself.


----------



## rsngfrce (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to be a downer, but IMHO, this started as a great thread with people expressing genuine thanks for a dev who they appreciate and why... then suddenly every post was thanking the same specific dev... now it seems to have turned into a "vote" between mainly three devs. I don't know if people are 'campaigning' or what, but this is always the problem when prizes are offer for something like this, IMHO...


----------



## Xode (Nov 24, 2012)

Firstly, I would like to thank all the developers on XDA community for their efforts and great work .....
My vote go to ::indie:: 
His outstanding work with OMEGA roms which always offer the best, always friendly and ready to help everyone, without exception, amazing team boss, an incredible OMEGA team where i am also a proud member ..RESPECT....... :good: :good:


----------



## Iama (Nov 24, 2012)

All my thanks goes to ::indie:: : Omega Rom Series,Samsung Galaxy S III I9300  for all his hard work


----------



## kaizer hanz (Nov 24, 2012)

I found the best thing in GNote 2, and ::indie:: make it PERFECT..!! with his Custom ROM for N7100. 
vote him.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

:victory: :good:


----------



## JamesEh408 (Nov 24, 2012)

*I agree...this is the best and most active ROM Dev*



rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rsngfrce (Nov 24, 2012)

*A brief intermission...*

On a more positive note... I thanked three devs in an earlier post who I found particularly helpful this year, but there is one who I didn't mention because it is sometimes difficult to remember to thank the omnipotent among the mere mortals  and he hasn't been mentioned enough in this thread... for his development for Samsung phones and the Android platform in general, Chainfire, with SuperSU, Mobile Odin, Triangle Away, Got Brickbug?, and on and on, deserves more thanks and :beer: than he can ever possibly receive! :good:

(Ok, back to your voting... )


----------



## ttav (Nov 24, 2012)

rsngfrce said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but IMHO, this started as a great thread with people expressing genuine thanks for a dev who they appreciate and why... then suddenly every post was thanking the same specific dev... now it seems to have turned into a "vote" between mainly three devs. I don't know if people are 'campaigning' or what, but this is always the problem when prizes are offer for something like this, IMHO...

Click to collapse



I totally respect what you are saying mate.When it comes to a winner he/she will be the most popular,caring,kindest dev...not probably the most inventive...i`d pick Chainfire for that.Blame the wording in the initial announcement.
 I will still vote for:indie: as he affected me the most.Coming from a long line of HTC phones,i was a bit lost,but quickly found a good home in Omega. What makes a great dev? Someone who actually cares about you...and someone you actually care about.:indie:has made a rom series that delivers the goods and does it by promoting a good family feeling.
This is not a vote about the best dev...it`s a vote about the dev you respect the most.


----------



## ortrigger (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes to Hashcode. He got the OG Kindle Fire kernel going and basically worked all the bugs out of it. He is also responsible for the bootstrapper for the Kindle Fire HD coming to life. My first android device was the Kindle Fire and it was fine for a while. I wanted more and came to XDA, learned how to root, flash, etc. Without Hashcode, I wouldn't have ever gained my love/obsession with rooting. I also never would have gained the interest in Android programming that I have now.


----------



## robertobsc (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes for Gokhan Moral, creator of Siyah Kernel ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23810024) 

He is for sure the greatest developer for Samsung Galaxy S2.

I say that for his history. Always inventive, always creative, his kernel was the only one with dual boot feature. All the others with that feature is copy and paste. 

Not only dual boot, but with him you can be sure that from one version to another you'll get new features, new technologies. 

And not only that. He is open to people that wants to start developing or to people that wants to include new features to his kernel. I can tell that by myself. I'm just a starter in kernel development, and he is always supportive and helpful, giving tips, teaching, and so on.

And to finish, i would say that he has a enormous knowledge, being (in my opinion) the most respected dev for S2, and one of the most of all xda.

Including that he is not only a kernel dev for S2. He is also developing for S3 and he is starting Motorola kernel development. 

So thanks to him and I really recommend him to win this nexus 7.

Cheers,
Roberto.


----------



## shiro1811 (Nov 24, 2012)

My vote goes to arco68. He (and many other great Devs) developed Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean and also the 3.0 Kernel for my Device, the (not well known) Samsung Galaxy S+ (i9001), but also for the Galaxy W or the Exhibit. Without him the S+/W Community would be stuck at the original 2.3 Gingerbread by Samsung. He done the Job so well that he need the attention and the gratitude for his awesome work!


----------



## Evil ONE (Nov 24, 2012)

*My best Dev*

My best dev :Indie
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

For this ROM:
[ROM][XXELK4][20Nov] Omega v33.2 ●►JB 4.1.2◄●Omega Files Kitchen●►11 Themes◄●

I'm following this ROM from V29.
I always been impressed by their quality and wondered how could it be better for the next release...
And i have to say this thread is big! Never seen such pages for ROM developing, the community is great and always here to give you a hand !

So for the last ROM update (which is v33.2) i flashed it and enjoyed this rock solid ROM with new stuff in it such as the awesome MultiView...
And by reading the posts came the problem of GPS...The GPS signal was not holding the satelite. But for some people, they had not this issue.

I did not use the GPS for a few days and according to Google Map i guessed the issue was not in my concern.
But when i got ouside and i was *really *needing the GPS i saw that problem occur.   

So i went back on reading the forum to try to find back the fix (using the search button !!!)
I saw someone bringing up that problem again, and i knew someone will give him the solution...
It was done shortly after, directly the link of the thread.

Which made my day!

I also wanted the camera app from the note 2 for it's slow/fast motion option...Someone gave the solution. I just had to look in his Omega Files kitchen app to install it. Perfect!
So as the SNote app from SNote II...i had hour of headack to make it work. And finally find a good thread about it. Awesome! 

This is how it helps me and allow me to enjoy a wonderfull phone (SG3) !:victory:

So as long as there is good devs coocking such killer ROM and with a welcoming community, i will stick to XDA 
Keep on the good work :good:


----------



## gokhanmoral (Nov 24, 2012)

my vote goes to Codeworkx

he reminds me of *nix systems: the user interface is bad but the implementation is great


----------



## pendroz (Nov 24, 2012)

*Vote*

My vote goes for Gokhan Moral, creator of Siyah Kernel "One kernel to rule them all" :good:

( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23810024 )

( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709686 )


----------



## shaq1907 (Nov 24, 2012)

My choice is gokhanmoral. He did best kernel for S2 (and maybe S3, I don't S3 because of I am S2 user). He doesn't have Galaxy S2 now but still develops his kernel for these phones. He deserves all awards.


----------



## fserve (Nov 24, 2012)

My favorite dev here is francisco franco.

A portuguese guy who made the old lg p500 phone rocks, and have kernels for others devices too.

His kernel was so good on the old LG that until today, all of his work is being used to keep the community alive.

On the time that i had this phone, we got from 30fps on stock lg kernel to 70~80 fps on benchmark tests like neocore. And the system was smoothier than a pricier phone like Motorola Defy (even with the good releases from Quarx).

Faster, Squeezing every bit, with new kernel from linux mainline, new patches, new everything and wow. The cellphone was rock solid, with a very long battery life. This is like a slogan for franco.Kernel.

And he helped me to start learning about kernel dev, i'm very thankful for this.

For sure he is one of the best around XDA.
franco.Kernel is the best thing in XDA


----------



## aegeuss (Nov 24, 2012)

This poll should go definitely to Indie 1. for his kind and pleasant personality 2. his quality work in Omega rom series 3. his devotion to fast updates!

Thanks for the chance to show appreciation. 

Regards.


----------



## pilgrim011 (Nov 24, 2012)

One kernel to rule them all, one dev to rule them all: gokhanmoral.


----------



## dr.devman (Nov 24, 2012)

EDIT: never mind


----------



## tcorless (Nov 25, 2012)

*Vote for Bruce2728*

My vote is for Bruce2728, he has kept my Sensation alive and given it new life!


----------



## [email protected]_J (Nov 25, 2012)

I say vote for your favorite dev no matter if its mainly between 3 or 5 or 10 tbh ... (that says somethin)its not a who has the biggest contest lol but the description of the contest is going according to how it asked to vote   .I voted for my favorite dev nd I dont know of any of the othe just my opinion 

My vote stays the same call it vote ..campaign ... favorite ..lol I gotcha all the way Mijj ...your count must be still rising  ..slide it in ninja :sly: style ..you know how we roll ...all is good is the Land of Goodness

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slightlyevolved (Nov 25, 2012)

T3hbill gets my vote. Dood has done more for the Moto Photon/Electrify than anyone else...  Except maybe Jokersax, but poor Joker had to stop development due to that pesky personal life, and T3hbill stepped right up; not only continuing Joker's good work, but even went further and pushed us onto a stable cm10.

I can't begin to express how thankful I am to these two, and but since Joker is on sabbatical, Bill autowins  

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sykoism (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to vote for quarx.  He is the best developer I have seen. Defy development is definitely one of the hardest one due to its bootloader.  However,  quarx could still bring defyers from stock 2.2 to cm7, 9 and 10, with all amazing developing speed and fully working features. Recently,  he has brought the custom kernel to us as well.  He is the most incredible one!!!


----------



## Lightroom (Nov 25, 2012)

My vote is Indie with Omega rom.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MAGNUM. (Nov 25, 2012)

My vote is for the best dev in galaxy y forum -Nitubhaskar.......
And a special thanxxx to Sir Maroc-os & Sir White-xp for their contribution in our galaxy y forum...
Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeffsrawr (Nov 25, 2012)

*my vote*

SGA for his great work on HP Touchpad!


----------



## Dovidhalevi (Nov 25, 2012)

*Rashed97!*

A nominate Rashed97.

Hey, he is not even recognized as a dev. And a bit controversial at that.

But while others with much much more experience (he is only 14!), officially said no-no-no (while still working on it behind the scenes, though!), Rashed kept the flame alive for a JB port to older LG Optimus handsets. Despite the continuing disenfranchisement of ARMv6 by Qualcomm (criminal since they still manufacture and sell it!) and now, more and more, by Google!!, Rashed stubbornly built and released ROMs for our oldies but goodies. ROMs that are, indeed, good enough for daily use. Now we have a bunch of decent CM10, a Paranoid, AOKP, AOSP and Pacman ROMs for these phones.

Yes, the CM10s remain "unofficial." We will, without a spectacular hack, not have "offline" voice recognition. (CM9 was unofficial for these handsets.) But thanks to one teenage star's perseverance, we can at least taste and latest and greatest on our phones without going out and putting down ridiculous amounts of money for the newest hardware.


----------



## Barbatos19 (Nov 25, 2012)

*dreaming of Nexus 7*

hi, good day to all of you. This is a great opportunity to share to you my favorite developer. but before anything else, im a galaxy y user. Before, i dont know that much about android until i saw some thread referring to this forum. I saw many thread for galaxy y and i was so amazed at it. I tried ROM's (my first try bricked my phone actually) ahahahaha. But thnx TO this developer named "evanlocked". with his ROM it open my mind on how to do basic on android. 

i really love this community


----------



## persoched (Nov 25, 2012)

*thanks to ::indie::*

I would like to enlighten the work of ::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I have been using Android since the very beginning, more and more interested by Roms, kernels and all that stuff. But I wasn't quite ready to take the risk.

Thanks to indie attention to the user, and the way he includes the Aroma installer in its Roms, thinks are now made easy. His Omega Roms for Note2 are known for their quality, stability, reliability, ease to install and, of course, huge increase of autonomy and speed compared to stock Roms.

So, this guy combines skills of development and attention to final Customer, which makes him remarkable, imho, in the community (I don't mean of course that other ones are less this or less that, just that, from my point of view of half newbie, he makes the doors of  android moding more open).

Thanks ::indie::, and that to xda developers. 

Persoched


----------



## jeffsrawr (Nov 25, 2012)

*thanks to*

christian troy for his work on the AINOL NOVO 7 series... my fire is awesome


----------



## ajaysinbeast (Nov 25, 2012)

My vote goes to Dragunkorr for his best PA roms for my Sensation.


----------



## emanon (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to vote for DragunKorr for the DKOS and DKOSPA project. One of the best dev on xda.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1879111

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001330


----------



## dligon (Nov 25, 2012)

I am going to have to go with task650 as my favorite dev for my SGS3 AOKP ROM. It seems like he is always there in the thread giving us noobs and also ones that think we're somewhat experts but still have noob tendencies the right insight to problems we get stuck with by not always following directions and reading the OP.


----------



## joomlafreak (Nov 25, 2012)

My vote too goes to DK. He has made my sensation a joy again with JB AOSP. I enjoyed PA release but the pure AOSP he has been working on recently is just beautiful. He works hard and he is very polite and gentleman in his attitude over the thread of his ROM. Really a dev I admire for this work and attitude.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1879111

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001330[/QUOTE]


----------



## daminux (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow many ppl up in here that’s good, I do thanks every dev and theamer here in xda but my vote is for bigfau  he’s been hard work even when not good in health he’s done such hard work trying to keep our galaxy note in shape all my thanks goes to hem i have tried many many rom’s but always come back home to one of hes rom specialy BLACKSTAR  he’s work is one of the best out there for our galaxy note …THANK YOU BIGFAU  my vote goes to u many respect for every one


----------



## Pony Express (Nov 25, 2012)

*Th3Bill*

So much hard work from so many awesome developers, much thanks to all !!
My vote is for TheBill, profile page http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4480697

Had the pleasure of helping him blind port MIUI v4 to the Samsung Infuse this summer. After many PM's from him of files for me to flash over several days, I still remember getting 'the file' that brought it all together. I sent him a Congrats PM and a few minutes later he let everyone know it was working. He did all the work, I helped as best I could and as a true sign of appreciation he has me listed in the OP for MIUI Infuse. What a great attitude and spirit of sharing !! Thanks for all you do !!


----------



## hakarune (Nov 25, 2012)

I must start out by saying that, there are so many Devs here that are simply amazing and kind; some still with us, some that have departed, but there are 4 important Devs to me (NewtoRoot, MrWookie, Hanger86, and OhHeyItsLou). To only pick one of so many great devs or even choose between the 4 that have helped me the most: Newt helped bring amazing Roms to my old phone and even helped me fix problems I ended up having as well as he let me help test and give feedback on Roms; Wookie got my Prime to actually work like an Android and holy crap is it awesome!; and Hanger helped encourage to me to continue my own work and helped me understand some things I didn't know as well as brought the modern age to my old HTC Inc before I upgraded, he also was the first dev I actually worked with on a Rom and gave me a great experience doing so and showing me tricks. 

But Lou, now that guy is a genius and one of the kindest Devs I've ever had the pleasure of meeting (online); he's a Linux wiz and crazy smart. When bought my first Android (HTC Incredible), I had already been member on here with my old Windows 6 (HTC Ozone, and the devs weren't too friendly) phone and had received help and a new ROM; I loved my Inc, but I wanted more, more power, newer, slicker, just more... I went through Roms like SkyRaider and others, but it was Lou's Roms that I fell one. I wanted to try his and he had more things that I could not understand like init.d, multiple Kernels and radios (don't get me wrong I run Linux and know a Kernel but he had stuff about it that I was lost on). I asked him for help (I still occasionally have to ask for help lol), but Lou took the time to explain things to me and help walk me through different things. He made my first experience on Android amazing and showed help me so much with my phone. Lou even helped me outside of the Forums/PMs, we've talked via google and twitter and youtube and I'm sure others that I can't think of, but he (like Hanger) is a Dev I'd definitely endorse and call friend; he made me fall in love with android and I've never looked back. I'll never go Apple or Win8, thanks Lou! :good:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2664052


----------



## RMarkwald (Nov 25, 2012)

Back in the HTC Incredible days, there were (are) a ton of developers.  I got started learning what root was, how to use adb/fastboot, and eventually started playing with theming.  I never shared anything I created, but always wanted to learn a little bit more.  He wasn't a full on developer at the time, but he since received that moniker.  Jermaine151 helped me out in so many ways, I'll really have to sum up briefly how he's helped me learn what I've learned when it comes to Android.

When he was porting the Desire HD ROM to the DInc, the annoying GPS/location icon was displayed on the status bar, and the conventional "tweaks" to hide it in smali didn't work.  I asked some questions, he helped out, and eventually I found it.  I happily shared it with him, and ever since then we've talked a lot, not only via XDA, but GTalk and Twitter now as well.  On the Transformer Prime he helped me save my device from a recovery loop on a Friday night via GTalk.  He was busy, but he was able to make time to help.  That really meant a lot that he made that sort of effort when he didn't have to do that.  But in doing that, he prevented me from trying to fix it and potentially make things worse!

Also with the Prime, he helped with getting the nvflash files, making the Prime brick-recoverable.  He's encouraged me to build an Ubuntu machine, and start syncing repos to build ROMs for myself.  He explained through tons of GTalk chats how to get the environment set up, how to sync a repo, and get a ROM buliding.  He also pointed me into the right direction on getting Paranoid Android build unofficially for the US Cellular SGS3, when his SGS3 is on T-Mo.  And guess what?!  It built and worked!  I became a sort of maintainer on TeamUSCellular's forums, and that wouldn't be the case without Jermaine's help and guidance.

I've never met him in real life, but over the couple of years we've talked, kept in contact frequently, and had a few laughs on Twitter/GTalk I feel like I have met the guy before.  Maybe someday we'll meet up and have good times in person.  Each device I've had (DInc, GNex, SGS3, Transformer Prime) I've pretty much found out what he was going to get, and even though we use different carriers, we had the same devices.  That's how much impact he's had on my Android experimenting/playing around.  While I'm by no means a developer, I am constantly learning and asking questions.  Having someone with his knowledge, and his willingness to help someone out is invaluable.  I am thankful that we got to meet, and that he is willing to answer my questions no matter how stupid (register your framework with apktool dummy!).

Thank you Jermaine151 for all of you help!


----------



## delacrow (Nov 25, 2012)

We need more votes for awesome Galaxy Note developers. I am proud to see our developers working together to benefit all of us.
My votes are -
Bigfau - for his continuous improvement of the already excellent black star ROM ( which is so important for us tmobile users). He is very helpful to new users and has quite a following. He got his RD title fair and square.
Dagr8 - for his numerous roms and great kernels. For contributions to so many more ROMs.
Flapjaxx - for his kernels, ROMs and great tools we all enjoy. 
H0tw1r3 - for being the first developer to introduce the cm-based ROM for our note. For excellent kernels that make our phone more stable. His T-Mobile modem suggestion made it possible for me to keep Note1.
There are other great developers and Manelscout4life already got a vote, dman3285, rasroygbiv, johnsondr80 and the team, jeet92 (for T-Mobile modems) - thank you all.


----------



## pdqauto01 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Lets see what lou can do*

would love to see @ohheyitslou do a rom for the nexus 7 not only are his roms extremely stable but this is on developer who has taught me the most with the tutorial he does on you tube:good:


----------



## sizemore2000 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bigfau on the Galaxy Note. This RD is humble, helpful, and [email protected]#s on our Note. Blackstar X makes my phone 100 times better than stock. Thxs Bigfau!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## realsis (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to thank Dragun  Korr ,D K,  for his tireless dedication and hard work on Paranoid Android. This man would give us updates on holidays, and he kept the development live! We would get updates at least twice a week. I'm truely  
Thankful for his amazing dedication. He should win this contest! I don't know of a more deserving person then DK. He works tirelessly to bring us perfection. Take a look at the amount of updates and how often we would receive them! He is the hardest working developer and that's no contest. He definitely deserves to win because of his tireless dedication, asking nothing in return! I am very thankful for him! He's helpful, hardworking, and he is by far the most deserving developer! I want to say thank you DK for all your tireless effort! His  work is much appreciated! 
Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## musa47 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well it's simple. Dragunkorr should be the one obviously because i sporty paranoid android most and especially his work for sensation paranoid rom. He deserves the applause and rightly so the reward for making rom even on his birthday! For all the dedicated developers pot they're dragun is the mightiest!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## dafnis (Nov 25, 2012)

kallt_kaffe makes me feel so lucky of having a galaxy tab 8.9, it's a real pleasure going into a shop and watching how unresponsive the stock rom is. My tab now is as it was supposed to be from the beginning; it's amazing what the community can provide, far better than what big budget companies do.

Sent from my GT-P7310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hova1888 (Nov 25, 2012)

And I repeat the words(comment) realsis:
I would like to thank Dragun Korr ,D K, for his tireless dedication and hard work on Paranoid Android. This man would give us updates on holidays, and he kept the development live! We would get updates at least twice a week. I'm truely
Thankful for his amazing dedication. He should win this contest! I don't know of a more deserving person then DK. He works tirelessly to bring us perfection. Take a look at the amount of updates and how often we would receive them! He is the hardest working developer and that's no contest. He definitely deserves to win because of his tireless dedication, asking nothing in return! I am very thankful for him! He's helpful, hardworking, and he is by far the most deserving developer! I want to say thank you DK for all your tireless effort! His work is much appreciated!
Thx Dragun Korr


----------



## m2xtreme (Nov 25, 2012)

I am eternally thankful for Recognized Developer texasice and the work he has done for the Nexus One community.

It's been almost 3 years since my N1 was officially released and the work texasice has done is nothing short of amazing!  Thanks to texasice, my N1 is now running Jellybean.  This is no small feat considering the N1 was released on 2010-01-05 and the last official update from Google was to Gingerbread (which consequently broke microphone functionality while making calls; a bug which Google refuses to acknowledge or fix!).  Long after Google and even the fantastic Cyanogenmod team refused to officially support the latest iterations of Android on the N1, texasice has continued to offer up bleeding edge releases of Android for the community to enjoy.  Texasice is responsible for getting hardware acceleration working on the N1 long before Broadcom released binaries to the community and his work is the basis for just about all of the latest N1 development (ICS or newer).  My N1 has never run so smoothly and it's all thanks to texasice!

I ask that you select texasice as the winner of this contest.  He deserves to be recognized and rewarded for his invaluable contributions to the XDA community.  Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## conmetal (Nov 25, 2012)

I by no means expect to win this contest, however would like to show support for my current favorite developer. I've been religiously using works from various XDA developers since my first Android capable device (HTC HD2). I have been happy with many other Developer's work prior to getting aboard the Paranoid Android Dragun Korr Roms, but my experience with PA DK Roms has been far and beyond my expectations of what my Sensation should be capable of. i would like to also mention that I've been using my Sensation since August 2011. With that said, DK keeps my device up to par and beyond the scope of other devices out there. Sure, some of the newer devices may have a feature or two that isn't available in the Sensation yet DK fills in the gap with the latest software available. I hate to see him move on to bigger and better things but you can't stop progress :good: 

Furthermore, DK's work has proved enlightening and I am now using Paranoid Android builds on other devices as well (HP Touchpad & Samsung T-Mobile Vibrant)

Thanks Dragun Korr, I look forward to seeing more of your work and hope that I am able to acquire the device that you perfect the next round of Android releases for.


----------



## spizzlo (Nov 26, 2012)

I would have to say that I am most thankful for the great NRGZ28. I was first introduced to his work when I got a Kindle Fire and had to flash a custom rom to give it a real Android experience. That rom was fantastic and treated me very well. I have since given the Kindle to my nephew and I was just given an Asus TF300T to borrow while I'm in school. Well, lo and behold, Energy rom just came out for this device! I thought it was a miracle. I mean the TF300T seems to be a very popular tablet but surprisingly has very few roms to choose from. Cyanogenmod is great but I really wanted a stock experience and he delivered BIG TIME one again. This guy is the best.

Even if I don't win the Nexus 7, I would really like to see one go to NRGZ28. All you need to do is look at this guys profile and see how many devices he has created his amazing rom for. He is a rock of our community and I would like to see him recognized. Thanks.


----------



## rayandreas (Nov 26, 2012)

I, too, am thankful for Mijjah74. Although I don't have a sprint phone anymore this man has shown great character, humbleness, and a care that goes above and beyond for both the user and fellow developer/themer. His meekness and good nature has impacted me greatly while I have been on xda. He has shown what it is to be a all around great developer and a people person. There are others who have impacted me also and I wish I could name them all but mijjah74 is one good dude.

My 2 cents

Thank you mijj for being an example of a good man. And thank you XDA and everyone on here for giving me a place to be what I love to be, a psychotic flashaholic!


----------



## johnwazhere (Nov 26, 2012)

*My Favorite Dev*

Ricardo Cerqueira. he gave us Optimus 2X owners some Jelly bean with Cyanogenmod:laugh: i lost hope then i saw the teaser post on his google+


----------



## carrman17 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Thanks*

When I think of influential and great developers I think of Whitehawkx. His ROMs were what got me excited about flashing and developing stuff on my own. Many people use what he has done as bases for their ROMs. His Roms for the Galaxys2(T-mobile) Are AWESOME!!!!!! Even though he has a life of his own and is often times busy, he always keeps his XDA family in his mind! Thanks man. 

I'm grateful for this technology we have. People from all over the world can meet here and develop and discuss together their ideas and share them with everyone. I am not a huge contributor, but I do appreciate the fact that we can do this. We live in an awesome world!  Thanks everyone for their contributions. I love XDA 

Mike, Utah

Whitehawkx's pages: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3051621
https://twitter.com/#!/Whitehawkx


----------



## srichachasauce (Nov 26, 2012)

I am thankful for to have the opportunity to frequently flash task650's AOKP development on the Samsung Galaxy S III SGH-I747 and my once beloved Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I777. While AOKP's bajee11 has started supporting the I747, task650 has been frequently improving on the already awesome AOKP rom. Also, I enjoy how he encourages users in his threads to have fun (i.e. a few jokes here and there to give the thread some life... rather than a ton of noobs asking questions that were already addressed in the thread). Lastly, underwear.


----------



## overclockthesun (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, now I am nota resident of the US, and even tough I want to get my hands on a N7, I cannot due to the rules, I would like my fav dev @Quarx2k to win. Thats why I am posting. He (Quarx2k) is the dev for our Motorola Defy community. His work has kept this device long after the time it should actually have been relegated to the dustbin. Thanks to the dev, we now have CM10 4.1.2 running smoothly on our Defy! and CM10.1 in the works.

I cannot tell you the times when my friends have said they would rather have this phone rather than their own more  higher end models because it was running Jellybean whilst theirs was still on ICS. I really have to thank him for the work he has done. He has managed to save me money which I would have otherwise had to spend on a new device for updated ROMs. I sincerely hope he wins, you can come over t o the Defy forums  and see for yourselves how much respect he is given. He is the saviour of our otherwise useless bootloader locked device. The Motorola Defy would have died a silent death a long time ago if it wasn't for him.


----------



## William Gil Villanueva (Nov 26, 2012)

nice


----------



## MMWolverine (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought my Sammy S3 about half a year ago and after a while got tired of stock rom(s). So I tried out several customs. An experienced guy from one of Slovenia's andro-forums had a lot of negative thoughts on Omega. Well hold on, you can have all the knowledge and experience in the World, but if you hate it doesn't mean I will. When the JB version arrived, I decided to give it a go. And what do u know, I got enchanted. Stable, fast, long-lasting rom - an experiance every Android user dreams about. Well my dreams came true, thanks to *::indie::* & his team. 
My country will be getting a new president on upcomming Sunday and if ::indie:: were on the list, I would surely vote for him. Why? Because I don't trust the other two guys! For now he gets my vote here and he totally deserves it. :good:


----------



## jgougos (Nov 26, 2012)

My vote goes to gokhanmoral

Sent from my I9100
Rom: NeatRom Lite XWLPY v3.5
Kernel: Siyah v.4.15


----------



## keller112 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would like to thank Cotulla for his work on the windows phone devices , namely the hd2. I got my hd2 last July and the first thing I did with it was to root it, flash the spl and so proceeded to flash windows phone 7 . "WHY?" is the most asked question I get and the answer is Why Not.  I'm thankful  for the work the devs put into all of the custom software that the hd2 can run and to all developers that continue to make devices more awesome than the manufacturer would normally allow and would like to thank the windows phone developers that make the platform better than it would've been had it ran it's course without them. Lastly, I'd like to thank the xda tv producers that continue to be a great guide and inspiration.


----------



## qqqqqq0 (Nov 26, 2012)

My choice is gokhanmoral. He did best kernel for S2 (and maybe S3, I don't S3 because of I am S2 user). He doesn't have Galaxy S2 now but still develops his kernel for these phones. He deserves all awards.


----------



## tokayto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Vote*

Definitely gokhanmoral for me ! My vote goes for him, creator of *Siyah Kernel*. 

His kernel is a legend for S2 users even S3 users now. He is not a  Galaxy S2 user anymore but he still updates his kernel for S2 users. Dual boot feature,BLN without wakelocks and much more... 

His kernel is one of the best and i think that he deserves all awards.


----------



## ahsid (Nov 26, 2012)

Based on my experience with many android phones now (samsung galaxy, acer liquid, galaxy S, nexus S, galaxy nexus) it really seems difficult to choose a developer...  Since I have to choose one, I'll say* Supercurio*. He fixed the lag problem on Galaxy S (due to RFS), and really enhanced the sound capabilities of the device (including Nexus s). Many many others are just as much worthy of getting my vote, but, considering the level of work he put into developing the capacities of my phones and the excellent communication he's demonstrated until now (look at his postes, twitter ... they're usually really well documented and interesting !), *author of Project Voodoo* get's my support :good:


----------



## TheBronze (Nov 26, 2012)

WUG gets my vote. His dedication to the Nexus tool kit is outstanding. He is attentive, listens to peoples issues and tries to work with us when his busy school schedule allows. Thanks to his hard work I was able to root my N7 after I had updated to 4.1.2 OTA. His kit made it easy to get root back on the 4.2 update as well. 

Overall, though, all the Devs here at XDA are awesome!


----------



## goresick (Nov 26, 2012)

developer - http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3036336 - bigfau

rom - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1676086 - BlackSTAR

I am most thankful for Bigfau and his tireless efforts on BlackSTAR rom.  His great rom brings us all the functionality of stock ICS with Touchwiz, while implementing so many awesome mods, tweaks, and enhancements.  I've been using BlackSTAR rom since it was on version III all the way til its current version X (as of this writing), and will stay with it beyond.  Bigfau remains humble and helpful at all times.  His rom thread has a great culture of people helping each other out instead of flaming/catching attitudes.

BlackSTAR rom has done more than just make my Galaxy Note i717 exponentially awesome.  I was about to head out on tour with my band.  We are underground and unsigned, but were lucky and scored a spot on a European Tour.  Our drummer bailed at the last minute, and we were unable to find anyone who could play the material correctly and also fly to Berlin and be out of town/off work for an extended period. With time running out, I programmed the drums on my desktop using Fruity Loops, got them EQ'd at my friend's home studio, and loaded them on my Note powered by BlackSTAR VIII.  We played a show in town a few days before departure.  Everything was smooth. We hit Europe with guns blazing and rocked it each night, with my Note playing the drum tracks in the background on stage with me every night.  The battery life and stability brought to my phone by BlackSTAR rom kept my mind at ease, and we were able to perform each show flawlessly. It wasn't always easy to find an outlet, and it had to be able to accept my voltage converter, so charging wasn't always an option.  I was able to use the phone as camera, video camera, GPS, facebook, web browser, and still have battery life to do the live performance.  I credit this to Bigfau and his rom, and was proud to have it as part of my shows across Germany, Austria, Nederlands, Belgium, and Czech Republic.  

A big thank you to Bigfau!  You rock, brother!!!!


----------



## rawdaddymagraden (Nov 26, 2012)

I am thankfup for my blessed life and fortune.

My pick for a developer is sundawg of team blue droid for hd2 roms.  He has brought amazing things to the hd2 on so many different levels.  There is not a request he hasnt fullfilled for his users.  I am honored to be a supporting member of his team.  I became so after much loyalty and he had been a great mentor.  Eventhough he has hit some bumps on the development road with unappreciative users he still persevere's through to brings his users a top notch experience and is always there to answer questions or to simply just chat.  I wanna say thanks again to sundawg for all of his efforts and for being such a great developer and a mastermind.

GO SUNDAWG /TBD

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikhil711 (Nov 26, 2012)

dev: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=243520

ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=769026

Smartphones are a God-send for many of us OCD/ADD/ADHD people who like to have quick access to all data, anytime and anywhere.  However, obviously there was a clear divide on which path you can take, iOS or Android.  There was also another path known as good old Windows Mobile.  I originally had the T-Mobile Dash and was my love for a long while.  I decide to get the HD2 when released, due to its awesome specs.  However, WM6.5 was terrible.  Even so, the HD2 became a legendary phone due to the amazing developers who took an incredibly spec'd phone, and breathed new life into it.  I was finally immersed into the world of Android.  With the huge amount of ROMs available, I was able to sample alot of different and unique ROMs.  But one that stuck with me was _"pongster's_ HyperDroid series.  They were so fast, clean and stable.  He took his time releasing quality builds, and was very helpful when called upon.  I've switched to the Galaxy Nexus since June 2012 due to a slowly deteriorating HD2 but will not forget my initial journey into Android with the help of the HD2 and pongster.


----------



## rodebest (Nov 26, 2012)

thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1805450
DEV: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4350964


I want to give a big thanks to flinny (and his andromadus team) who has been updating the htc desire z for more than 1 year with the latest ics and jellybean versions.
I have used it since the beginning and loved it ever since.
I have since 3 months the htc one x and gave the desire z to my girlfriend who has the latest beta version running and she is loving it.
she is still enjoying every minute of it with excelent battery life.


----------



## astoncheah (Nov 27, 2012)

my thanks go to <<<GorkanMoral>>>, My previous S2, S3 all used with his kernel without second thought.. now i am using Note2.. i hope Siyah will appear someday in N2 Kernel Developement.. Thank you GorKan.. my trust to you is just more than an ERD..


----------



## Longstreet (Nov 27, 2012)

*Favorite dev*

I'd have to say my favorite dev is randomblame http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1776875

developer of the thoroughly excellent JellyTime ROM for the Desire HD/Inspire http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1778202

JellyTime has breathed new life into my Inspire. A phone that could reasonably be considered a dinosaur in the fast-moving Android ecosystem runs the latest version of the OS, and does it well.

This is the first time I've followed the development of a rom as closely as I have JT.  The pace of development has been at times astonishing, with each new release killing a few more bugs and bringing improvements in speed or smoothness or function. It's been fun to watch, and fun to use this rom. And any guy that picks Dr. Doofenshmirtz for an avatar is an automatic fave at Casa Longstreet.


----------



## krazzyvishal (Nov 27, 2012)

Enjoy Americans! You've always hated Indians...  

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## csandman1977 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would have to nominate Scott.Hart.Bti for thus contest. I'm pretty sure about 99.9% of the infuse 4g community recognize him as the unofficial leader of this outdated phone's development.

He almost single handedly fought jelly bean onto the infuse. That's not an exaggeration either. Development was just about dead until he took the reigns. 
Now, because of him, jelly bean is running smoother than ever thought imaginable. 

And this isn't some man-crush (moderators know we've bumped heads enough) but a simple statement of fact. Credit where it is due. Reading his threads, there are posts after posts of people exclaiming that they aren't upgrading because of how well the phone works now. Posts of people showing off their infuse to people with newer supposedly better phones and those people being jealous.

Scott took a pretty much dead phone and made it relevant for probably the first time ever. 

He deserves the praise. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Leoisright (Nov 27, 2012)

krazzyvishal said:


> Enjoy Americans! You've always hated Indians...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmm, that should be retracted.  Definitely not thanked, and keep on topic

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ryukisai (Nov 27, 2012)

*My thanks go to :*

_All the people mentionned in this post are living outside from the USA (including me), but yet, i have to mention them here ! Lets spread this thanks giving custom outside of the USA !_

:laugh: Gokhan Moral (Turkey) for having brought a real performant, optimized and tweakable kernel to GS2 and GS3 (*Siyah*). One of his most notable creations : he brought up the possibility to use a second rom aside from the main one on the same device ! He's very careful about the updates and the community ! All hail Gokhan !

 Codeworks (Germany) and :highfive: Xplodwild (France) (and of course the rest of Hacksung team) for having put so much efforts on maintaining the *Cyanogen Mod* for the Galaxy Sx products. Without this AOSP basis they built, there wouldn't be any AOKP around galaxy phones ! Their work served so many other devs that it has to be thanked !! Special applause to Cody and his so sharp irony trolling comments :laugh: !! He's got the license to flame !

 Molesarecoming (Germany) for having created the first and only tool to proper tweak UI and apps DPI / display modes (*ParanoidAndroid*) ! It's so great it should be a default android feature ! What it only lacks is open source licensing !!!

:victory: Chainfire (Netherlands) for having provided a simple, clean, efficient way to root many devices !! Most of us have been using his zips to first set our android devices free !!! I had a look at his downloads counter : it's displaying 9 532 067 downloads just for *CF-root* files... No need for more explanations. Moreover, he also brought SuperSU that i use daily with pleasure (better to me that "legacy" superuser app), and TriangleAway (for Samsung). He's a great one !!

:fingers-crossed: Supercurio (France) special thanks for having made usable my GS1 with his great kernel builds (*Voodoo*) ! And the sound improvements he made possible were really great, the difference to stock kernels was huge !

Last but not least, and the only american here :

:angel: Koush (USA) for having spread *CWM recoveries* to so many devices (more than 150 !!!!!!), allowing our flashing operations to become far more reliable and easy. THIS ONE GUY has really helped Everyone out there !  He's also hosting many developers on his website. He's the meeting point of the android flashaholics whole community !!!!!

:highfive: _To end this quite long post, i need to thanks any dev that helped android to become what it is now ! I guess we all use cool features daily without even asking who made it possible ! So i'm giving a Huge Thanks to all the devs in this community, for hours they gave, give and will give freely to the community ! Every each one of you is necessary and useful !!!!

:good: Thanks also to XDA people that gave this community a decent worldwide home !_


----------



## benmeroff (Nov 27, 2012)

*Definitely needs to be @randomblame*

I, for one, am probably not alone when I say that @randomblame should be the one to get a Nexus 7;  this guy is a true role model for ANYBODY out there.  Not only does he consistently bring quality development to both the Desire HD/Inspire 4G and Iconia A500, but he consistently shows a high level of professionalism and maturity when posting in the threads he's created for his releases.  

I know for a fact that if @randomblame were to get his hands on a Nexus 7, it would be a perfect and much-deserved reward for his invested time here on XDA, and a true development benefit for all Nexus 7 owners out there.

@Randomblame, my hat's off to you.


----------



## rock888 (Nov 27, 2012)

*thanks to bigfau*

for his excellent Black Star ROMs for att galaxy note!


----------



## bikelover1352 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Thankful*

I am thankful to chamonix for BetterBatteryStats!!!


----------



## orlzzt (Nov 28, 2012)

*Power to "The People"*

Kennyglass123 has been a recognized contributor, tester, developer, and mod on XDA for some time. His work speaks for itself; first on the OG Sprint Epic 4G with "The People's Rom" (up to version 2.2.1), and now on the Sprint Samsung Galaxy S III (also TPR).  Kenny has been a great inspiration and source of knowledge for users, themers, modders and devs alike.  TPR is his masterwork; a smooth and stable ROM that offers performance and incredible battery life.  Kenny is always patient with noobs and takes much time out of his personal life to ensure everyone on the threads gets the most out of the XDA experience.  I am proud to consider myself one of "The People" who realize his talent and use his work as our daily.
link; http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3125148

Kenny, on behalf of Team Bring It; we salute your dedication to XDA and the work you do!


----------



## captivated1971 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3036336    ill put my vote in for bigfau on the dev of aeon1.4 sl being the most stable gb rom out there for the infuse community! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## sachinaik (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie.

He has provided us, Sgs3 users, with the most stable and smooth ROM ever.

Below is the ROM link :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656

The ROM thread is very friendly. People don't flame, don't scare away new users. 

I think the best XDA dev title should goto Indie.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kofiannan (Nov 28, 2012)

*vote for Indie and his Omega rom*

I would like to vote for Indie and the Omega Roms.  Indie is a tireless worker (seemingly any release or leak results in a new version of the Omega rom) and the Omega Roms are always smooth and top notch.  In addition, Indie is very open to those who utilize his Roms.  Indie often incorporates user suggestions or mods into his roms and provides assistance when he can.  Although I do not post very often and have only been an android user since Omega Rom version 11.1 for Galaxy S3 came out, I have had the opportunity to read many, many threads and I find the Omega threads to be one of the most user friendly.  

However, Indie is not only a very talented developer he is also team leader.  Indie's Omega team is quick to help and tirelessly provides answers to the most mundane and repetitive questions (even though they have often been answered many times throughout the thread or in the OP or in the FAQs).   So, I believe that Indie deserves to be recognized as a top developer and in addition, the entire Omega team should be thanked and recognized for their patience and help to those who frequent the thread and utilize the Omega roms.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

So thanks to Indie and the Omega Team.

Omega Team
Alex Charles - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
anbech - Thread |OP| & Beta testing & Graphics
cooza - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
Chris_84 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
devabhishek - Thread |OP| & Beta testing & themes
ecips - Distribution Coordinator - mods - IRC support channel operator
Jorq1H - Thread |OP| & Beta testing & 3D Graphics
kalagas - Themes
KeesStolk - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
klarmacker - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
lukemo - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
makismakis2004 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
mariozpoc - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
motomoto00 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing & themes
niknase - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
Ninolina - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
raubkatze - Thread |OP| & Beta testing - Themes - Mods
sak500 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
siberian tiger - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
Satdino - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
so_ony - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
subvertbeats - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
superas - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
Terry666 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
ttav - Thread |OP| & Beta testing
vegeta1 - Thread |OP| & Beta testing 
Zanr Zij - Thread |OP| & Beta testing


----------



## ikarus17 (Nov 28, 2012)

*GO for Indie *

I vote indie, indie and the omega team are always there to support people incase they're having issues on thier phone. What better way to enjoy your s3 is by unlocking the full potential of the phone which indie has done on his ROM. I will not say anymore but please do visit omega rom xda post and see for your self how awesome indie's work is and how awesome the world of omega is.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656


----------



## lemoon (Nov 28, 2012)

Did I miss the contest?


----------



## Dusius (Nov 28, 2012)

I totally agree with you guys


----------



## follettoverde (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## aegeuss (Nov 28, 2012)

*Indie*

My vote goes to Indie for his nice personality and superb support!


----------



## Bhawk (Nov 28, 2012)

*Omega Rom and Indie*

Indie has made my Samsung Galaxy S III more functional while retaining the original look and feel. Samsung should be grateful as well since I was an early adopter installing Omega in the early stages allowed me to convince at least 4 of my classmates to switch to GSIII. The development is lightning fast and it is just a matter of hours since a new Samsung's ROM (official or leaked) is out and here comes the Omega ROM just to take away the unwanted apps, add better customization, mixing community apps and themes just to make your device exactly like you want without losing the original concept.

Kudos to Indie


----------



## RowdyFrowdy (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to Bigfau, he continues to work magic on the Galaxy Note! 

Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daster_x (Nov 28, 2012)

*thanks for Omega releases*

Hello, I like very much the Omega firmwares made by ::indie:: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548)
I used them both on my Samsung Galaxy SII and SIII. 

Thank you! 




willverduzco said:


> Entries for the Nexus 7 Thanksgiving Contest go in this thread! Keep your eyes on the XDA Portal for full contest rules and details!
> 
> Edit: Now that the contest has gone live, here's the link!

Click to collapse


----------



## mchu6am4 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Indie...the one and only indie*

*indie all the way!*


----------



## armstrj2 (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is for Indie

Non stop quality updates all year and a gentleman :good:


----------



## phardfr (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is foe Indie; http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I have my Galaxy Note 2 for a month now, and with Omega rom, it rocks... Thank you Indie ! :good:


----------



## royi1000 (Nov 28, 2012)

*indie*

my vote is for indie:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## mystery007 (Nov 28, 2012)

*indie - only indie!*

What a question?

::indie:: forever:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548!

I love his OMEGAs for all my cellphones!
S2, S3, Note 2

Always right and fast on time and always many updates for all.
Finest and continous work always - THANK YOU ::indie::


----------



## jomansch (Nov 28, 2012)

*Indie for president...*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I was on Omega with my GS3, tried lots of others though , and always returned to indie's ...now its exactly the same with my GNII - always back to Omega - indie forever, thabk you so much...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Razvanc (Nov 28, 2012)

*I like Indie's ROMs*

I really appreciate Indie's work in the development of S3 ROMS.
He always tweaks the latest releases and the themes he proposes are amazing.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## weixelgeist (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to indie: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## patensas (Nov 28, 2012)

*My vote goes to.....*

I would like Tytung to win this contest as he has provided proof that his support just never ends. He`s the one that keeps development going for devices such as HD2 even after so many other devices arrived.

one that never abandons ship and keeps loyal to his users / followers


----------



## devabhishek (Nov 28, 2012)

*i would like to say thanks to* ::indie::


----------



## Zeus65 (Nov 28, 2012)

*::Indie::*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

I am thankful to Indie for all his hard work when it comes to the Omega Roms, I've have been using them on my SGS2 and my SGS3 and they are always really nicely designed and well supported.

His Roms often release before the main Samsung leaks of the same version!

Great work and thank you again.
J


----------



## 6pudu5 (Nov 28, 2012)

my vote goes to the developer Omega rom ::indie::

Great Developer :good:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Bull_dog (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is for Indie, he is the best dev, even i´m tyring another roms, i´m still returning back to Omega Rom.
Omega Rom Rocks
Indie Rocks:good:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## phlunkie (Nov 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3036336     BIGFAU!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1676086    Blackstar





http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3036336


----------



## Satdino (Nov 28, 2012)

*#1 Developer that I am thankful for.....*

First I'd like to thank XDA & sponsors for this special Thanksgiving's offer. It is really super that we can identify super talent in this way.
Over the past few years, I've been a member of several on-line boards & have been able to clearly identify XDA as the best. 
There are very many outstanding developers whom could receive the honor as being picked #1 developer. However, there is one that is not only an expert in his field, but is also an expert in being a devoted caring human being, all at the same time!
With the support of his wife & daughter, he works hard throughout the week & weekends to ensure that we all have the the best software & support for our hardware. His devotion to the betterment of the Android OS is clearly seen by all his followers.
I personally have changed through his actions. Previously, I could be considered a "Lurker", or one who reads & tests various solutions quietly in the background with donations to great work. I however quickly noticed the TEAM atmosphere that he has built. I began to help & assist those who failed to search or read previously covered subjects in the thread. After a while, he contacted me & asked if I would like to join his TEAM. I was extremely honored & accepted. It truly is a highlight for me to assist the TEAM members under his guidance. The methodology of "*When there's a will.. there's a way*" is really put to work everyday. His goal of having a smooth stable user friendly system for all users, is seen in the multiple ROMs he develops & maintains (Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100: Omega Rom Series Samsung based Jelly Bean,Samsung Galaxy S III I9300: Omega Rom Series Samsung based: Jelly Bean 4.1.2 - Omega AOKP - Android 4.1.2, Samsung Galaxy S II I9100: Omega Rom Series - Android 4.1.2 AOKP - Android 4.1.2, Omega Files Kitchen App for SG II + SG III - Build and Customize your rom the way you like it!!, HTC HD2 + Tmous HD2 - Omega v30 - WM6.5.x Build 29022. His popular OMEGA systems are used world wide.

My choice & hopefully yours as well, is clearly *::Indie::* http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 !
Now, before you think "he's not in the US or Canada." His work & support sure is! Remember.."When there's a will...there's a way!"
I'm an American citizen, stationed overseas, with an APO (American Post Office) address. I will personally deliver Indie's prize to him! He has done so much for all of us, it is the least that I can do. He clearly deserves to win! He is amazing.
In any case, I'm thankful for Butterball turkeys & stuffing, XDA/Sponsors, Indie & my fellow OMEGA TEAM members.
Thank you, 
Satdino


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 28, 2012)

I give my thanx and vote to my favourate developer  "::indie::"
Here is profile

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ruadus (Nov 28, 2012)

Omega rom ::indie::

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## giov87 (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote for ::indie:: .. very good developer and part of a very nice team named Omega. [URL="forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548] Here[/URL] is his profile ..


----------



## kyrgeo1978 (Nov 28, 2012)

*''indie'' of course*

My vote goes to "::indie::"
Great developer!


----------



## NIKOLAOS68 (Nov 28, 2012)

my vote to indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Thanks you indie for your amazing dev.


----------



## bxtrm (Nov 28, 2012)

OMEGA ROM . THANKS INDIE
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## nafan (Nov 28, 2012)

*::indie:: of course !*

Thanks to every developper at XDA !

And many many thanks to ::indie:: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548)

Omega Rom is great. My Galaxy S3 love it !


----------



## GnFgr (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks to every developer. I don't really think there is a way to thanks more or less any of the developers here since they just contribute.

I will give my vote to the developer that i found makes a perfect rom for my needs and also listens to the users and helps a lot.

Indie it is.

And a huge thanks to all the developers does not matter if they develop for equipment i own or not.


----------



## gkas1973 (Nov 28, 2012)

OMEGA ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## istrios (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the developers.

Omega rom - Thanks ::indie::
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## TheFaixy (Nov 28, 2012)

my main Indie here used his ROMS on my S2 and S3

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## m7ixalis (Nov 28, 2012)

OMEGA ROM  *indie*  :good:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## adoq111 (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is for indie. http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

For great Samsung galaxy S3 rom


----------



## flashinjoe (Nov 28, 2012)

[ INDIE ] with Omega Rom. Wanna thank Indie for the hard work.  :good:


Here´s the Link. 
	
	



```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
```


----------



## stispan (Nov 28, 2012)

I thank all developers but...indie it is.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

In Omega we trust...


----------



## Najmuddin NP (Nov 28, 2012)

I would love to thank Temasek from O2X forum.


----------



## kydwnas (Nov 28, 2012)

I would like to thank Indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 for his great work on omega!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zakariabenjebara (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the developers.

Omega rom - Thanks ::indie::


----------



## wawiv22 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Indie best developer ever!*

I would like to thank Indie for his (and his team's) work on the OMEGA rom for the I9300! It is so awesome I could not ask for a better ROM or developer!  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## ymojica (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like to thank INDIE for his awesome jelly bean ROM for the GT-I9300. It had led to the best experience my phone.


----------



## myimmortalize (Nov 28, 2012)

my favorite dev is Indie... I am using Omega Rom 33.2 and its rock...


----------



## Gafanhotz (Nov 28, 2012)

My fav dev is Quarx, for bringing Defy/Defy+ from the dead with the CM10 and CM10.1 and for unleashing it's power with custom kernel.


----------



## Microphone (Nov 28, 2012)

my favorite dev is quarx! his contribution to all the defy-users is increadible!!


----------



## Spidinator (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote for Quarx!! If not for him I probably would have bought another new phone by now and my wife would have divorced me.

Motorola Defy Mb525 CM 10.1 Awesome Job!!


----------



## gkovacsp (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr Quarx Defy is the one. Android 4.2 on Defy is just an unbelievable achievement.


----------



## serg_tvr (Nov 28, 2012)

My fav dev is Quarx too, for bringing Defy/Defy+ from the dead with the CM10 and CM10.1 and for unleashing it's power with custom kernel.


----------



## pawelsz (Nov 28, 2012)

My fav dev is Quarx, he is the BEST


----------



## iamnik (Nov 28, 2012)

Voting for Quarx! Incredible to have JB on the Defy


----------



## bunglebp (Nov 28, 2012)

A Big thank you to Indie on Omega ROM...All I can say is perfect name for GREAT ROM


----------



## sevenrock (Nov 28, 2012)

*quarkx*

I vote for Quarx, having CM10 on the Defy+ (with Android 4.2 lurking around the corner) was my reason to buy that phone last week and I do not regret it!


----------



## pabloltg (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx.

The king!


----------



## benjim4n (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanx to Master Quarx for taking my Defy to a whole new level! :victory:


----------



## eugenchr (Nov 28, 2012)

skeevy420 said:


> I think the most deserving developer is Quarx from the Defy Forums.  He's done many things for us over the past few years, from CM7\9\10 on multiple devices (Bravo, Defy, RAZR, Allwinner A10), he updates his repositories on an almost daily basis, helps us Kangers out when we need it, and is very dedicated to making our devices run as best as possible.  A lot of his work is the base for many roms and ports for many devices including Milestone2, Cliq2, Bravo, and possibly any Motorola phone with an omap3 board similar to the Defy (a lot of phones).  I'm one of the guys that uses his hard work as a base to start with, & if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have learned as much about Android as I have in the past year.  While there are a lot of deserving developers on XDA for this prize; Quarx's dedication, knowledge, and skill will be a great asset to the Nexux 7 development community.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## mosta00 (Nov 28, 2012)

eugenchr said:


> +1

Click to collapse



 + 1 :good:


----------



## GuustFlater89 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx is the best! Amazing what he can get out of (or better: into) the good old Defy. Even 4.2 is in preliminary release!

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## JayMeeee (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

Of cause Quarx


----------



## nafania_19 (Nov 28, 2012)

many thanks for Quarx!


----------



## fideliofidelio (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote for Quarx. 

His work on Motorola Defy is enormous. He gave us stable and buggless Jelly Bean for our phones and it's running insanely smooth (Moto Defy was officially supported till Froyo by Motorola).

Long live master Quarx!


----------



## Zuff (Nov 28, 2012)

skeevy420 said:


> I think the most deserving developer is Quarx from the Defy Forums.  He's done many things for us over the past few years, from CM7\9\10 on multiple devices (Bravo, Defy, RAZR, Allwinner A10), he updates his repositories on an almost daily basis, helps us Kangers out when we need it, and is very dedicated to making our devices run as best as possible.  A lot of his work is the base for many roms and ports for many devices including Milestone2, Cliq2, Bravo, and possibly any Motorola phone with an omap3 board similar to the Defy (a lot of phones).  I'm one of the guys that uses his hard work as a base to start with, & if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have learned as much about Android as I have in the past year.  While there are a lot of deserving developers on XDA for this prize; Quarx's dedication, knowledge, and skill will be a great asset to the Nexux 7 development community.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## beardminator (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx is the best! his contribution to all the defy-users is amazing!!!


----------



## sUpErwHoO (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx!!! Quarrrrxx!! The person who can take a phone that's set to doe and bring it back to life!!!

Go ahead, say quarx you know you want to 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trurl3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Vote for Quarx!


----------



## MarcinRN (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes for Quarx


----------



## vladcasandra (Nov 28, 2012)

My favorite dev is Quarx


----------



## Da Avenger (Nov 28, 2012)

My Vote Goes For Quarx  for his dedicated contribution for Defy Plus users giving them a chance to taste Almost-stable Jelly Bean 4.1.2  ROM otherwise struck on Stock Gingerbread  :laugh:


----------



## Deonix (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx all the way*

I am writing this just before preparing my phone for Android 4.2 First test on my Moto Defy. Just looking back to the 1.8 years i have spent with my Defy, i realise i came such a long way... So here's the story.
I looked here on Xda (of course) for how the development was going for the Defy. Not to much, there was hope, big hope that Moto will unlock the bootloader and development could be much easier. Coming from Windows mobile i saw a major difference. The Defy was looking good so i bought it.

The first month was all Stock 2.1update1 < i know ))> because of the known issue with the earpiece dying after a couple of days/weeks of use. I even check all the in-store Defys for the production date as i knew which ones were coming with a new earpiece. I did not get a "good" one. So i waited. But enough was enough... 1 month of Moto Blur UI> charming. As i thought that my Defy was good i got it rooted and then the fun started. 

I bought 2 phones in one day. The Defy for me and the iPhone 3GS for my gf. After almost 2 years we are both tired of the iPhone and are looking for a small screened Android to replace it. This is not a iPhone vs. Android comment. It's iOS vs. Android day by day use. The iPhone got stucked so many times performing tasks... it will take another 10 posts to cover it. And i am not talking about iOS lag, those screens move ok left to right... boring as hell as well, but the ease of completing tasks. 

 My Defy powered by Quarx's CM7 just flied. It was getting great scores in Quadrant and was able to run everything you tried on it. Another milestone was losing the "war" with Moto. No bootloader unlock, no GB update. The Moto Defy+ was coming with GB. The same phone with a bigger battery. The original Defy came underclocked to 800 so the Defy+ had stock 1 Ghz. 

Quarx is the only man keeping me from buying a new phone . I would have done this many months ago. But going from Froyo to GB to ICS and now on JB i did not felt "update release lag". Having a great JB 4.1 buld with working Google Now and everything i can't go back. Just tried stock GB on my friend's Defy+ i saw how far we have gone.  Not the option for custom Kernel made up my mind. I want to keep the Defy as long sa possible along a new phone. 

Finally i remember using Google Now at work and everybody was like:"What's that?", It's that new service from Google, i said. They were pissed not having that on the SGS3 and OneX. 

So if someone should be worthy of  winning the Nexus 7 is Quarx. I myself will be just lucky because i know he will just start developing great Android on it.

Forgot to mention. I have a friend in the US. He will be happy to ship the Nexus 7 to me in Europe and then to Quarx. < So i got this covered as well. It will be a pitty if he wins to not be able to receive he's prize.


----------



## xdaid (Nov 28, 2012)

It's been quite long time since i joined xda-developers, i met so many skilled devs here but Quarx definitely deserves my vote. Every single Defy owner here got addicted on the Quarx's threads, i can't believe i still watch at my Defy like it was the most interesting phone in the world capable of running JB as good as my Galaxy Nexus does. Great work Quarx!


----------



## bbllaazzee (Nov 28, 2012)

My Vote for Quarx- who gave Defy a new life and enabled thousands of Defy users to refresh their phone and make it as good as the latest models.


----------



## lefteriss (Nov 28, 2012)

Vote for indie 

omega rulez


----------



## alexandreantunez (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

Master Quarx is the best!:good:


----------



## kapil_dheer (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to Quarx for his good work for motorola defy....


----------



## ajojohn (Nov 28, 2012)

*viva Quarx !!*

My vote  goes to quarx... he made me love my defy more and more. Awesome rom dev for such a old phone !!


----------



## prashjack (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx!!!
For his amazing work on the Motorola defy! May the force be with u 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jokermithun (Nov 28, 2012)

Deonix said:


> I am writing this just before preparing my phone for Android 4.2 First test on my Moto Defy. Just looking back to the 1.8 years i have spent with my Defy, i realise i came such a long way... So here's the story.
> I looked here on Xda (of course) for how the development was going for the Defy. Not to much, there was hope, big hope that Moto will unlock the bootloader and development could be much easier. Coming from Windows mobile i saw a major difference. The Defy was looking good so i bought it.
> 
> The first month was all Stock 2.1update1 < i know ))> because of the known issue with the earpiece dying after a couple of days/weeks of use. I even check all the in-store Defys for the production date as i knew which ones were coming with a new earpiece. I did not get a "good" one. So i waited. But enough was enough... 1 month of Moto Blur UI> charming. As i thought that my Defy was good i got it rooted and then the fun started.
> ...

Click to collapse



its pity that this contest is only for americans....:banghead:

Defy redlense with Quarx latest nightly.....


----------



## vrl13 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*'s the word. for him i vote! 
Thanking him for his hard work
Hope he wins! And something new -
Now "Kernel" should start with "Q"

Beer enhanced lyricism.


----------



## sothoms (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is for indie
Omega rom is the best


----------



## deathw15h (Nov 28, 2012)

*Thanks quarx for making our defys incredibly awesome.*

I dont really care about the contest... Im just really glad i can thank Quarx for the superb work with the Moto Defy MB525 and 526. Way to go man!!  Without you there are so many of who would be sufferring.


----------



## nikos63bp (Nov 28, 2012)

*Congratulations indie!!!*

:good:My congratulations and my vote to ::indie:: for the best roms!!!!


----------



## Krusadr (Nov 28, 2012)

Hands down has to be Quarx for unleashing CyanogenMod for Defy and Defy+!

I have used his CM 7.1 and CM 10 builds and they are awesome!

Thank you, Quarx!


----------



## mGforCe (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx Rocks*

Defy & Defy+ wouldn't have gone so far without Quarx especially with locked Bootloader. 
Custom Kernel & JB are superb. My VOTE to him.


----------



## jorgeoro (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx has made an outstanding job on Defy modding since he has brought us smoother-than-butter ROMs and now custom kernels for a locked-bootloader device... so my vote is for his huge amount of gray matter


----------



## araditsas (Nov 28, 2012)

Omega the bestindie


----------



## sa3e1 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

A big thanks to Quarx for the wonderful journey from Android 2.1 all the way to 4.2!!  Defy would be dead without our developers!


----------



## Galeanatur (Nov 28, 2012)

indie is my vote... omega rulez,incredible work! :good:


----------



## Vitor_Hugo (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote goes to Quarx for resurrecting our lovely Defy (but he also support many other devices ), without his great developtment we would stay using Froyo and Defy would be just another dead device. He's current developing CM10 and CM10.1 for Defy(+) (but he also developed CM7 and CM9 for Defy) and he's doing an awesome job, making the impossible turn possible with our outdated hardware, Jelly Bean is very smoothly and I can call it stable, also we are using a custom kernel (from him of course) with locked bootloader! Plus he's also working on make kernel 3.x work on Defy, I'm pretty sure he's capable of doing it very well and bring the full project butter for Defy(+)

God bless Quarx!


----------



## moqua (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx++*

Quarx++


----------



## ch061441 (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote is for indie
Omega rom is the best 

Indie


----------



## edodo (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote for http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548indie.
:thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rezapatel (Nov 28, 2012)

ROM Omega
Developer Indie 

Profile link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## brajesh.sharma87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx

Even motorola would nominate him.


----------



## syllogyking (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx dammit. That is all.


----------



## Anishmirza (Nov 28, 2012)

*I would like to VOTE INDIE.*
INDIE

I was user of Galaxy Note n lost my note..  can say it was hard bricked.
I stopped to flash custom roms.. Coz of this in my Galaxy SIII never tried anything.
Ofcourse i m a frequent visiter of xda but though i was affraid of hardbrick so i never tried any custom rom for SIII but when have seen omega rom n can say its tempted me a lot to flash omega rom n i flashed it.

Verymuch happy with Omega Rom 33.2.
It is the best rom ever seen. Working like a charm, and ofcourse it gave me lot of confidance for customs..

Thanx a lot INDIE.

*GALAXY SIII
SIYAH 1.8 KERNEL
DUALBOOT
STOCK JELLYBEAN 4.1.1 XXLK1
OMEGA 33.2*


----------



## tora33 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Indie , omega rom the best*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## zelendel (Nov 28, 2012)

Shame this has turned into a best rom thread. I have only seen a few posts voting for developers that shapped smartphones as we know them today. Without them none of this would have come to pass.



Sent from Arkham


----------



## rahul32111 (Nov 28, 2012)

I VOTE FOR   QUARX


----------



## kcolrah (Nov 28, 2012)

My vote for Quarx and is work on the Defy.
Thanks


----------



## kouklakis (Nov 28, 2012)

ROM Omega
Developer Indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## JEZZEJAMEZ (Nov 28, 2012)

Bigfau, blackstar rom. Is who I vote for. Steller dev skills. 

Sent from my tervigon using xda premium


----------



## galaxias gr (Nov 28, 2012)

"i vote indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 for the omega rom


----------



## pupiloalpha (Nov 28, 2012)

*Vote to quarx2k*

Developmment is the most "android" thing that Quarx2k had made for us, Defy users.

He gives me a new phone with the better optimizations that a never ever have think that my little phone 2.2.2 one day will have.

Thanks Quarx2k a lot, and XDA members, thanks you to for the opportunity.

Best Thanksgiving ever, for all of you.


----------



## okij (Nov 28, 2012)

Quarx is the man!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

His steady development for the Defy is incredible, I'm currently using his JB4.12/CM10 + Custom Kernel and his JB4.2/CM10.1 for the Defy is already in the pipeline.


----------



## Mamikos (Nov 28, 2012)

Vote for Indie.
Thank you for Omega Rom


----------



## xlyz (Nov 28, 2012)

An other vote for Quarx


----------



## vaskef69 (Nov 28, 2012)

Indie is the best with the excellent omega rom!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## tisazalay (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote for ::Indie:: for his overall work in the omega series.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

He also deserves more phones cause his is dead because of all he tries on it just to please us.


If kernel had a category gokhanmoral would be my selection very close to andreilux.

Please give at least mentions to them for their terrific work. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KaiUno (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

Quarx ftw!


----------



## 2wice (Nov 28, 2012)

ROM Omega
Developer Indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

a kinder and more helpful dev you won't find


----------



## aektzis100 (Nov 28, 2012)

''INDIE'' ...OMEGA ROMS SPESIALIST:good:...thank you for all nice work


----------



## DerSpatz (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx rulez!*

Another vote for Quarx! Thanks for keeping the Defy alive!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620


----------



## jagdesh (Nov 28, 2012)

*Special Thanks going out to Indie for Omega Rom*

_*Hi although this contest is only open to users in U.S, I would still want my vote to be counted towards my favorite dev. I am not here to win the nexus 7 because I know I cannot due to the rules of the contest but still I would like to offer my thanks to my favorite dev and I would want him to win.*_

My appreciation and thanks goes out to *"Indie"* for creating Omega Rom for Galaxy Note 2...

His work on Omega Rom for Note II is admirable and he is one of the most helpful devs I have come across on XDA, atleast thats my perception.

I have owned many devices, Android, Apple & Windows. Apple iphones I had were all jail broken but thats another story...

Windows phone .. well we all know that WP is close case, what cant be changed ... or rooted ... atleast yet 

So coming to Android, I have owned Galaxy Tab (the first and original tablet from samsung) , Galaxy S II, HTC One X & now my current favorite Galaxy Note II.

I purchased the Note II 1 day after its Indian market launch and at a premium price only because I wanted it in my hand on the very first day of its public appearance.

The day I got my Note II home, first thing I did was get to XDA and goto the Note II section. Rooted my Note II in 1 hour of taking it out of the box. At that time there were only two major rom cooked for Note II (well atleast 2 popular roms for Note II), Android Revolution HD and Omega Rom.

After reading about both roms, their devs and changelogs I finally decided to go with Omega Rom at that time Omega Rom was at V3.0, since that time till now I have never looked back... Omega Rom has given whatever I need from my Note II and then some more.

Recently I was so surprised at myself for not changing roms for such a long time that I searched the thread for new roms for Note II and as many of you know that now there are lot of devs with Note II roms out there. I tried a few roms but within minutes of using it I switched back to Omega Rom... 

Oemga Rom is by far one of the oldest and well developed Rom for Note II and its stability shows the vast experience and expertise the dev *(Indie)* has. I have never faced any serious FC or lag or system hang with Omega Rom. 

Apart for being a reliable rom, Omega team is also by far the most helpful team, *Indie* is the most helpful dev I know on XDA, I have flashed many, many roms in the past for various android devices, but till now I have never seen or experienced the kind of interaction and link which *Indie* has with his rom users, I have also bugged him on busy days with stupid and countless questions and he has answered them all for me. He never looses his kool with his users and no matter how dumb or irrelevant the question maybe or no matter how many times the same question has been asked in the Omega Rom thread, he has still answered the user, this is also true for the rest of the Omega Rom family.

I am glad I made a choice and selected Omega Rom and today with so many custom roms for Note II, I still feel my choice was correct.

And now he has even added me to his team which I am more happy for, I will do my best *Indie* to help my fellow Omega users to get the best experience they can from Omega Rom.

Thank you *Indie* for such a great rom like Omega for my Note II and thank you for being a great developer/human being. I wish you and your entire family a very happy Christmas and a shining New Year ahead.

Cheers!!

PS: here is his profile... incase you have missed the hyperlink on his name... Indie : http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## xdamala (Nov 28, 2012)

Motorola defy is an very strong phone.
But official software for it sucks and is obsolete long ago.

Quarx works hard to keep this phone relevant, which the hardware deserves. So he gets my vote.


----------



## code_311 (Nov 28, 2012)

Developer tiny4579 http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3500210 , for all the kernel goodness for the original Incredible. Development carried the Incredible well past its prime and even today holds its own. Almost every flashed incredible owes something to tiny. I used mine up until last month as a primary phone, and now have retired it to a media player. Fantastic work. Simultaneously overclocked and almost doubled my battery life.


----------



## 4exess (Nov 28, 2012)

+1 for indie and Omega roms
great job indie
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## gimmick56 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everybody, 
my vote goes to "indie". 
I have on my smartphones S2, S3 and Note 2 only "Omega Rom" and the works great. In threat i get any answer of my questions all of time. Indie is a very friendly mate. He help noobs,"as me", everytime. He must work very hard to get all his stuff into the threat of the popular Samsung Smartphones but e is always in a good mood.

Many regards

gimmick56


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## panosfast (Nov 28, 2012)

ROM Omega
Developer Indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## xp3rto (Nov 28, 2012)

Indie ! Galaxy S3 is incomplete without his omega roms! Thanks indie!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## pandrits (Nov 28, 2012)

*Omega Roms by Indie!!!*

My vote goes to the sublime Indie.
I use Omega Roms on Galaxy S2 of my son, Galaxy S3 of my wife and to my Note 2!!!
Keep it Indie ...:good:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## YetAnotherForumUser (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

There are many worthy developers around here so making a choice is hard, but if I look at which developer's work I use the most the answer is Quarx. There are quite a few Motorola Defys around me, most of them still running stock Gingerbread. Thanks to the valiant effort of many developers, Quarx being one of the more prominent, those phones will transcend Motorola's planned obsolescence.

And while we're at it can I also send a virtual rotten tomato towards the MBA who decided Motorola should lock their bootloaders?


----------



## vaibhav palande (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

Thanx Quarx for CM7, CM7.2, CM9, CM10, CM10 with 2nd boot, CM10.1.. I use only Quarx's builds for my defy+.. He is the best... Thanx a lot mighty Quarx..


----------



## aceng_87 (Nov 28, 2012)

quarx all the way..quarx ftw!! :victory:


----------



## stormrain (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm definitely voting for Indie! The best Rom available for GN2, no issues and full of goodies, what more could you ask for?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## cliffy02 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Omega Rom*

Omega Rom by Indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Using the rom has really made me enjoy my S3 so much more, thanks


----------



## galactob (Nov 28, 2012)

Omega Rom by Indie!!!!!!!!! The best for my S3
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## nnik_1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

Indie and Omega rom of course for all the galaxies i owened
http:// http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Devil_7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Indie for the great Omega ROM for galaxy s3. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpio09 (Nov 28, 2012)

I thank every single Dev in XDA for their work and countless hours towards developing, fixing bugs etc. According to me it is much more difficult to develop and support ROMs for the devices that have been left out by the manufacturer but not by the developer.

One such device is Desire HD. So I vote for Virtuous Team for the first ICS ROM with working Camera & Video recording and also to Synergye for bringing excellent Jellybean (both 4.1x and 4.2) builds to DHD. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davo.arto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

I'm really thankful to Quarx.

Because of him, my locked boot-loader DEFY, that motorola stopped updating on Froyo, have got already:
CM7, CM9, CM10 (Those last two with a custom kernel made by Quarx!)
and now is already getting android 4.2 (CM 10.1), smoother then ever, even compared to stock rom.

And not only Defy users are thankful, because Quarx started also making his magics with Galaxy R and Razr-i...

Thank you Quarx!


----------



## diamond_lover (Nov 28, 2012)

I vote Quarx too, he made awesome development for Defy and Defy+, Motorola left us alone, Quarx no!
Thanks Quarx!!! :highfive:


----------



## BonesRed (Nov 28, 2012)

*I Vote For BigFau*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3036336

I've been using his ROMS since I began flashing my Galaxy Note, about a a year ago. I've used most of the versions of BlackStar Rom and I have loved every, single incarnation of it! Thanks BigFau, you really deserve it man!


----------



## matheusbauer (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really thankful to Quarkx, because his work brought the Defy+ from Android 2.3 to 4.1 with GREAT Roms, which are smooth, fast and complete. He deserves this award!


----------



## iakovidis (Nov 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

No need for many details, I had Samsung s2, s3 and now sgn2, all supported by this guy and his great team.

Attached is my version of how a new android device should look like

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## javonera (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm completely thankfull to Quarx . He's not only a great developer but he has spent countless hours in getting Motorola Defy to every android version from Gingerbread to current 4.2 (work in progress, but still)!


----------



## xenusr (Nov 28, 2012)

Steveletack said:


> Quarx for sure! Motorola Defy running Custom Kernel with locked Bootloader and 4.2 ?!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=513620

Click to collapse



+100500 Quarx make great work.

Sent from my A953 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lonwillett (Nov 28, 2012)

*Quarx*

Thanks to Quarx and his Defy+ ROMs, I've got a reasonably priced "tough" phone that actually works well.  I actually bought a second Defy+ for my girlfriend, because it works so well.  He really deserves credit, not to mention a Nexus 7.


----------



## rkcarter12 (Nov 29, 2012)

*bigfau*

I keep going back to BlackSTAR, it's the best.  Thank you.


----------



## matsamas (Nov 29, 2012)

*congratulations to Indies*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

i am glad to say thanks to this guy for his excellent work. Working day and night providing us the best,most reliable projects for our devices.
I have been following him since the early begening,when he started developing,working hard withough getting  bored to make us huppy or help us learn a new level of enterteiment our device can provide. I hope the best for him and his life...i will keep following and supporting his project as fas as he goes. People like him deserve more than buing him a beer...


----------



## fprice02 (Nov 29, 2012)

Two folks.
Steve Kondik: For banging out CM for the better part of 4 years. With out CM many of the development here would be alot rougher than it is. Thanks Steve!
Koushik Dutta: For CWM, one of the orginal recoveries if not THE original. Again with out Koush, flashing a rom may not have even been possible. Thanks Koush!


----------



## jimminchella (Nov 29, 2012)

*Thanks for the info!*



willverduzco said:


> Entries for the Nexus 7 Thanksgiving Contest go in this thread! Keep your eyes on the XDA Portal for full contest rules and details!
> 
> Edit: Now that the contest has gone live, here's the link!

Click to collapse



Great! Thank you.


----------



## The Real Sitek (Nov 29, 2012)

Another vote for Mijjah74. I am up and coming in the theming world and really enjoying making our E4GT Goodness ROM look the way I want it to look! Without Mijjah taking time out of his busy schedule to smooth my confusions I would have been stuck in a lot of mud. His work is wonderful and great contributions to the community. He's also taking his device support to a wider range and hitting more devices. Thank you mijjah74 for what you have done for the community as well as your personal help to get me going!


----------



## KicknGuitar (Nov 29, 2012)

XDA Dev Quarx
I am thankful for Quarx's continuous work on the Motorola Defy and her sister models. For a phone that was launched just over two years ago and has been left behind in the Android OS upgrades, Quarx is able to keep it front and center.
To be honest, I am still quite the novice wondering these forums, trying to learn as much as I can from the wealth of knowledge scattered about the XDA's massive forum database. Quarx's Defy builds have been easy and seamless (as seamless as an unofficial OS can be) and has made me extra excited about the Android world. Despite his thread being temporarily closed due to excessive "spam" like posts, when the thread was reopened he continued to share his updates like a true gentlemen and  scholar. Truly deserving of a drink on me and a hearty thanks!
Cheers.


----------



## jxb25 (Nov 29, 2012)

rwilco12 said:


> I would have to say the developer I am most thankful for is Mijjah74.  Mijjah has been a theming and deving genius since before I ever even came around on XDA.  Mijjah took the time to help me as a lowly Junior Member and teach me how to run a LogCat, allowed me to leech off of him and glean as much knowledge as I could, helped me on my own development projects, taught me the basics of Dev Work, made me an official part of his team he even hooked me up with AndroidFileHost who now hosts my website.  And the awesomest part?  Its not just me he helps!  He helps everybody he can!
> 
> Not only is Mijjah an awesome developer/themer/all-around-cool-guy, he also has become a good friend and someone I can count on.  He has created an extremely loyal following and supports multiple ROM's on multiple devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man he is the best rom maker on the s3 I have ever seen considering I left the galaxy s2 went to iPhone and came back to the s3 and its a mijjah74 rom if I had problems he was always there to help me 

Sent from my Galaxy Space shuttle


----------



## S_xda (Nov 29, 2012)

skeevy420 said:


> I think the most deserving developer is Quarx from the Defy Forums.  He's done many things for us over the past few years, from CM7\9\10 on multiple devices (Bravo, Defy, RAZR, Allwinner A10), he updates his repositories on an almost daily basis, helps us Kangers out when we need it, and is very dedicated to making our devices run as best as possible.  A lot of his work is the base for many roms and ports for many devices including Milestone2, Cliq2, Bravo, and possibly any Motorola phone with an omap3 board similar to the Defy (a lot of phones).  I'm one of the guys that uses his hard work as a base to start with, & if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have learned as much about Android as I have in the past year.  While there are a lot of deserving developers on XDA for this prize; Quarx's dedication, knowledge, and skill will be a great asset to the Nexux 7 development community.

Click to collapse



I agree. Quarx, hands down.


----------



## kopromax (Nov 29, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

thank you indie. for me is the best rom for my galaxy note 2. i know him from galaxy s2.


----------



## Wizballs (Nov 29, 2012)

Quarx for his work on Defy/Defy+ cm10.  No way I could have continued using this phone with stock bloatware.  Cheers Quarx.


----------



## duncakes (Nov 29, 2012)

i gotta put my vote in for mijjah....... GOODNESS ROM all day, team nocturnal doing big things..... bigtoysrock is extremely helpful over in that goodness forum. thanks guys.


----------



## !tem5 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Scrosler*

Might be a little late, but I'm incredibly thankful for Scrosler and Benny3 of CleanROM fame.  They put out CleanROM for my Evo 3D and my Nexus7.  Their ROMs are always finished and bloat-free.  Everything always works.  CleanROM is always my reliable daily driver with all of the functionality I need and no surprises.  They give the best support of any developers I know. They're a huge benefit to the community.


----------



## ryanswan (Nov 29, 2012)

*Indie  - Omega Rom*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

From early days from flashing my HTC HD2 with android roms, to My HTC desire hd, and now finally my samsung galasxy S3, this rom from Indie- Omega rom is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## flashin_rom_diva81 (Nov 29, 2012)

fryingpan0613 said:


> ^ This
> 
> sent from my awesomely huge Note II

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




jxb25 said:


> Man he is the best rom maker on the s3 I have ever seen considering I left the galaxy s2 went to iPhone and came back to the s3 and its a mijjah74 rom if I had problems he was always there to help me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Space shuttle

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Billkaza (Nov 29, 2012)

ryanswan said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
> 
> From early days from flashing my HTC HD2 with android roms, to My HTC desire hd, and now finally my samsung galasxy S3, this rom from Indie- Omega rom is awesome!!!!!!

Click to collapse



+1 :good::good:


----------



## damithark (Nov 29, 2012)

-Indie from Omega-

From the days of my HTC HD2 to Galaxy SIII, I have installed many Roms like CM, Stock, AOKP, MIUI etc...From all of it, I gotta say I'm mostly impressed with the Developer "::Indie::". His OMEGA Roms always gives me less problems and he takes his time to release a build to give us the best experience. 

Thanks for all your hard work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## nicregi (Nov 29, 2012)

*My vote for  ::indie:: (developer of Omega ROMs)*

Hi all!

First of all, I would like to give my vote to ::indie:: who is a strong developer for Omega ROMs. A little story of mine is when I first got my Samsung Galaxy S 2 and it was my first android phone. Basically I am young and noobish and was already playing with different roms and kernels from day 3 if I remember correctly. 

Guess what? My first rom was Omega as I felt the name was cool. Seriously >.< Little did I know that, that rom is one of the best I ever used. Honestly speaking. When I upgraded to S3, I was still with Omega and now with my lovely Note 2, I am loving Omega even more. 

What makes me look up on ::indie:: is that he responds to all pm's and questions as much as he can. Yeah there was once I Pm-ed him and took him like 1 week plus to reply. Even though he is busy, hey, that's what a developer should do right?

I am glad to have an opportunity to use his roms and lately, a golden opportunity to join his lovely team. Nonetheless, I know he is working but his devotion to this part of Android community really make me look up on him. I myself is studing for my IT degree and I know how hard it is to balance work, life, career and hobby (Android)!

Before I bore you down, I just want to thank everyone in XDA especially to ::indie:: and team Omega for their work all this while. I love Android not only because of its phone but its community as well.

Cheers all!


----------



## andkim (Nov 29, 2012)

*OMEGA ROM*

I vote for INDIE


----------



## timos1968 (Nov 29, 2012)

:good: indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## mayamotiva (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote for indie.

Here's his link http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
He is a one of developers that i meet is really awesome boy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Casi0peiA (Nov 29, 2012)

:good: Vote for ::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## cqf66 (Nov 29, 2012)

vote for indie
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

tnx


----------



## Drg7 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Omega*

Indie for Omega roms


----------



## naruz (Nov 29, 2012)

Mike1986 for ARHD Series


----------



## george cc (Nov 29, 2012)

I am thankful to indie, the best develeper for android. Omega rom is the best.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548&nocache=1


----------



## -=lov=- (Nov 29, 2012)

Quarx is the best!


----------



## IAmNiceify (Nov 29, 2012)

temasek's UNOFFICIAL CM10 BUILD.Am not supporting him becoz he is a singaporean.

This is the very first rom i tried and the first best rom i ever had.
He is just like any other guy that like to develope rom 
He even keep an eye on his forum even tho he was on a vacation with his wife and child  

I give my vote to him


----------



## Hesekiel (Nov 29, 2012)

[email protected] for his great work on defy(+)


----------



## talexop (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie the Best Very good support!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Apnea30 (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie for Omega Rom. My SGS2 is fantastic with this rom. Thanks again.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## stelioskal (Nov 29, 2012)

indie  thanks for your good work  from HD2 to S3 your roms are the best


----------



## nectons2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

*indie*

Indie offcource. Support and perfection!


----------



## KoGi77GR (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie  for me too... best ROM for my SGS2!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## zeeshu007 (Nov 29, 2012)

*My Vote Goes To Indie, The Spontaneous...*

My vote goes to Indie, the fantastic, bombastic, elastic and spontaneous developer... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## emceeb (Nov 29, 2012)

Big Thanks to Indie for supporting S2 the way he does 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Iama (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie,Samsung Galaxy S III I9300: Omega Rom Series Samsung based: Jelly Bean 4.1.2 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## stokakis (Nov 29, 2012)

*Omega - Indie*

Vote for ::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Omega roms are the best!!! :good:


----------



## FcukBloat (Nov 29, 2012)

the contest is ending today right? what time?curious about the winner.. hope it will be magic QUARX!!


----------



## superas (Nov 29, 2012)

I vote for ::indie:: He is an amazing developer, he is the best. 

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## yuriza (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote is for Indie. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Renzo4000 (Nov 29, 2012)

I vote for ::indie:: .. as well!!  very good developer and part of a very nice team named Omega. Here is his profile ..: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Billys_gr (Nov 29, 2012)

Vote for indie! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548&nocache=1


----------



## PJzzz (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie, without any doubt.
*::indies:: Projects:*


----------



## crazeebiker (Nov 29, 2012)

my vote goes to MijjZ     Been running his awesome roms on my s2 and s3 now for quite some time........   Best themer out there.........


----------



## sv2bzq (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote is for Indie. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Raksi (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 vote from Hungary for master Quarx!
Yesterday blew my hopefully future boss' mind when he said "Wow we have the same phone"...Yeah right, now come a little closer buddy...


----------



## spinik (Nov 29, 2012)

I would like to Thank Indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 for all his work on Galaxy S2 he has made my phone better in many ways and his new rom Omega 16 is awesome


----------



## kkoolpatz (Nov 29, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548 ::indi:: is the most deserving, not just because he is the great OMEGA dev, but also extremely humble gentleman inspite of all his achievements.


----------



## vinaybaboo (Nov 29, 2012)

*::INDIE::*

*My Vote is for ::indie::

Omega is best ROM so for on my phone.
*


----------



## bepken (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm so glad for Quarx, his job is absolutely awesome! his builds with the new "Qkernel" are getting better and better! i really didn't hope before, that i will ever see Jelly Bean on my Defy+ ! a dream came true 

so my vote is for Quarx! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## makis206 (Nov 29, 2012)

::indie:: for me, i love Omega!:good:


----------



## Blackbirdxx9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks to ::indie::!! 

:thumbup:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548



Gesendet mit meinem SGS3


----------



## psousa781 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am thankful for chad.goodman and his AnthraX kernels.


----------



## Hightower_dr (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes for Indie ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548  ) I have tried custom firmwares but omega seems the best for my Galaxy SII...


----------



## OisteinR (Nov 29, 2012)

No doubt - ::indie:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
:highfive:


----------



## nkb88 (Nov 29, 2012)

Of course it is ::indie:: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548)

:good:


----------



## Maplobats (Nov 29, 2012)

Another one for indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Lagggi (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to indie  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Ain_Soph (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to indie: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

great ROMs and with great support indeed :good:


----------



## daath (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote also has to go to ::indie::, creator of the Omega ROM. Great work and he's so fast to update!


----------



## bulla80 (Nov 29, 2012)

Without doubt it would have to be indie http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Not only is he a great dev who releases only quality ROM's he has manged to create a fantastic and friendly community with great support and a good laugh along the way, his hard work and dedication to the Galaxy SII has been unbelievable and due to him my phone now sings!! :good:


----------



## delio163 (Nov 29, 2012)

One of the best chef in xda developers great job great talent:
Here is my vote
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## chargen2 (Nov 29, 2012)

I very much appreciate the work of ::indie:: and the Omega team:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## vegeta1 (Nov 29, 2012)

better be late then never.... i hope this helps indie for his absolutely magical work 


great stuff mate , and great to have you here on xda , making lives so easy for all of us

here's indie 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Gizmoe (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been following this and Indie definitely is going to win 1st. Quarx 2nd. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## geovas77 (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to ::indie:: for his amazing Omega Series Rom!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hv74 (Nov 29, 2012)

my vote to the team omega and the boss : indie !!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1663656


----------



## makismakis (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie for ever !!!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## syd77 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would like to thank indie for the his work on omega rom .
Good job indie, keep going!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## TrayLunch (Nov 29, 2012)

Gizmoe said:


> I've been following this and Indie definitely is going to win 1st. Quarx 2nd.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Except no one has seem to have actually read the rules. Neither of those developers are eligible unless they have moved to the US or have proxy addresses. 

Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness


----------



## cantona72 (Nov 29, 2012)

Font of Omega series rom,and of course my vote goes to indie!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Gizmoe (Nov 29, 2012)

TrayLunch said:


> Except no one has seem to have actually read the rules. Neither of those developers are eligible unless they have moved to the US or have proxy addresses.
> 
> Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness

Click to collapse



Really, they aren't U.S.  that's kind of funny. I have not even checked where they are from. Maybe existz has a chance then. That's who I voted for. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## teobot (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to ::indie:: Omega Rom rulez!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## FcukBloat (Nov 29, 2012)

TrayLunch said:


> Except no one has seem to have actually read the rules. Neither of those developers are eligible unless they have moved to the US or have proxy addresses.
> 
> Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness

Click to collapse



eligible or not, from us or not (and that's actually a very stup*d rule, at least for me) if they win, they win (at least morally). then, the present can even go to a us dev.. it doesn't matter.. as he will not have really won, actually


----------



## karteo (Nov 29, 2012)

go indie go!

he is doing a great job and his work is truely an added value to the xda forum.

votes to indie

ps. go greece go


----------



## m112 (Nov 29, 2012)

indie


----------



## SoWhy (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm thankful for ::indie::'s great work. His Omega ROM adaption for my Galaxy S3 meant that I could enjoy the device without those annoying Samsung "goodies" and now that I switched to AOKP, his Omega-version of that offers me all of AOKP's goodness combined with a great and easy way to install / remove additional features directly from the Recovery 

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




TrayLunch said:


> Except no one has seem to have actually read the rules. Neither of those developers are eligible unless they have moved to the US or have proxy addresses.
> 
> Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness

Click to collapse



Who says that they don't have proxy addresses? I think that's something for them to decide, not you. There's no reason why we should assume that non-US-developers wouldn't use a service like Borderlinx if it meant getting a free Nexus 7


----------



## MasterGP1 (Nov 29, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548  my vote go to indie!!!Greek man!!!!:good::good:


----------



## yiorgos69 (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to Indy too,excellent this omega rom   http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## MAX 404 (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548






I tried few other roms before , all of them good , but  after Reading a few thread  of his rom Omega i realized  how seriously he takes his work , he is methodical , he is helpful with others , reviews his roms very often so errors are polish out until the rom sparks, but what I think I like the most is that you can tell he has fun cooking them and for me that is the bottom line “have fun” , I want  enjoy the rom I am flashing and with Omega Rom I do.


----------



## peterperfect (Nov 29, 2012)

*How I became the second person in the world to have Jellybean on a Galaxy S3*

Hello,

This is the story about how i became the second person in the whole world to have Android Jellybean (4.1) on the nowadays world's leading phone: The Galaxy S3 (i9300).

So i started hanging out here on XDA a little before i9100 was launched to the market. By that time, my phone was the die hard HTC HD2 running WinMo 6 with some ROM that I found in this very forum. I was already flerting with Android and wanted so much and Android native phone so when i9100 came out I couldn't resist to get this flagship. The things gone on natural course after that. I started exploring the forums and messing with some stock based roms while seeing lots of people on forums talking about cyanogenmod which got me very curious cause i was not even aware of the differences between stock based and AOSP. If my memory not fails, the great AtinM started a teasing thread announcing that CM7 was coming to i9100. From this time on, my life had changed.

So I started to follow CM7 thread and managed to get it flashed on my device. Those were times of joy. In fact I remember to have passed to whole first night awaken messing with all the gazillion of settings that i barely knew that were possible to exist. Also as i followed the daily progress of the ROM i started to learn who was who. The dev who changed my life was not even present by this time. I was following AtinM and codeworkx posts very closely and the great momentum of i9100 CM7 happened: after some months, bluetooth audio was the main remaining bug and it got fixed by codeworkx and AtinM. I still remember this memorable log codeworkx posted:

From IRC Channel:
[18:38:51] <atinm> ****, hang.
[18:39:00] <atinm> oo!
[18:39:04] <atinm> it started.
[18:39:26] <atinm> ****!!!!!!
[18:39:28] <atinm> it works!!
[18:39:33] <atinm> works works works!!
[18:41:36] <atinm> phone works too
[18:42:23] <atinm> we are done!

This was awesome for two aspects. First and obviously, **** got fixed and codeworkx did a Bluetooth Fix Electro House Party. Second, i realized i could be more in touch with devs using IRC and this takes me to another chapter where im gonna try to speed up the story a bit.

So I started hanging out with people on #teamhacksung-support. Im no dev at all but as I was very motivated and used to pay attention to what devs say i managed to got some little basic knowledge, just enough to let me support another users. Fastly was invited to join the channel team and help the support.

 By this time Google released 4.0 and the cycle of life every Exynos4 developer was happening again. Every 6 months Google drops new stuff and it takes Exynos4 devices to stage 0 of development where nothing works. ICS was a pretty hard rock. Too much changed and old samsung blobs weren't working so there were no releases until the firsts leaks and kernel source drops. I was an early adopter but just as a whole bunch of other users, grabbing experimental builds from xda. Its here where the dev that changed my whole in things kicked in: xplodwild. In ICS early days we started seeing the first wild hacks by haxxxplod. Xplodwild started poking several patches and fixing some OMX/video related stuff. Since he seemed less angry than codeworkx (heh!) I started to talk to him and also to nebkat on IRC. As we discussed a lot about samsung's exynos4 devices situation, we decided to do a private channel to have more freedom to talk and do development related stuff. In the end of ICS era, i9300 launched to the market. Codeworkx was getting each day more tired of dealing with exynos4 problems and resisting to get the new sammy flagship so I succeeded on helping xplodwild to raise funds with another users and this made him soon have the Galaxy S3 and begin the CM porting. This was on first days of July 2012 when me and xplod already had i9300. Jellybean was released to the wild on July 13th with Nexus7 and on the very same day xplodwild started to bring it to Galaxy s3 and I was the very lucky one that he picked to be the pre-release tester and help the debbuging process before the first xperimental builds go public. We all know that cyanogenmod crew leads the AOSP development on non-nexus devices around the world. So unless there is a very fast unknown asian, *at this point i became the second person on Earth to rock Jellybean on Galaxy S3*. I still have this email here, where I get proud of myself to some friends:






Can you imagine being that pioneer for a top notch mobile OS for the most sold smartphone in the world? For a non-develop this is a very very great milestone that makes me very proud and thankful to xplodwild and thats why he is the developer i pick here to tell this is story as the developer that really changed my life. Thank you xplod!

Hey, now i gotta go cause we starting to move **** up with 4.2! Heh! Come on, I know you all jeallous! 

Here is the link for my dev of choice profile: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2162789

ps.: sorry for bad writing, im in a hurry!


----------



## iimre (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 vote for Quarx  for his great works to provide excellent roms for Defy+


----------



## Okarina26 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Voting*

my vote goes to indie because he is the best Dev:laugh::good:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Last day folks!


----------



## stesteste (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie for me best ROMs out there s2 and my note 2 thx 
My vote

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## TrayLunch (Nov 29, 2012)

moly82 said:


> eligible or not, from us or not (and that's actually a very stup*d rule, at least for me) if they win, they win (at least morally). then, the present can even go to a us dev.. it doesn't matter.. as he will not have really won, actually

Click to collapse



 Agreed. I'm not familiar with any of the devs, other than my vote. I'm sure they are very deserving. I've tried sending and receiving packages overseas and it can be a logistical nightmare, so though it seems a little unfair and biased, I can understand XDA's decision. I appreciate all of the devs and their dedication to all devices, no matter where they are from. :thumbup::beer: 





SoWhy said:


> Who says that they don't have proxy addresses? I think that's something for them to decide, not you. There's no reason why we should assume that non-US-developers wouldn't use a service like Borderlinx if it meant getting a free Nexus 7

Click to collapse



 Whoa, sorry friend! I wasn't deciding anything. Just pointing out the rules and where they are from. I in no way meant to offend, and apologize if I did. :thumbup::beer:

Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness


----------



## viking13 (Nov 29, 2012)

When I take someone's S III in my hand I instantly want to hit the wall with that phone.

I have a S III with UI that looks just like UI on any other S III, but when you "scratch under the surface", you can see that I have something complacently different, latest Android version with as many customization as I want.

It is enough to post a message that there is another leak of S III firmware, and almost instantly we will have new fully customizable ROM. Sometime it takes less then 24 hours to see info that new ROM is in testing phaze.

I have never seen someone that make new versions of his ROM with such enthusiasm as ::indie::, because he is crazy enough to work even on his birthday and to post new OMEGA ROM at 6 AM. 

All I have to say is

*THANK YOU  ::indie:: *

this is least that I can do for you.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## ibtihaaz (Nov 29, 2012)

*QuarxS*

Quarx really good Dev ... works his ass off for the Moto Defy community :good: might be late but i vote for him


----------



## Lolpoppa (Nov 29, 2012)

For me it would have to be :indie:

That man has ensured that my phone's features beat every other phone in the pub when the boys are giving it the biggun. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tarpek (Nov 29, 2012)

And here is the vote from Croatia and blast-amazing  phones named SGS2, SGS3 and SGN.

:indie: make my life so easier with his roms and so unique with Omega files...

Thanks man

:indie:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## ste22032 (Nov 29, 2012)

My vote goes to indie. He is a very great dev and his roms for s3 are the bests i have ever tryed! He had worked very hard in order to release updates and i think that nexus 7 would be a great reward for him. You are the man indie!  http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## a66fm (Nov 29, 2012)

my vote goes to indie for his exelent omega roms

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## sanvalentino (Nov 29, 2012)

I am very grateful for all the hard work done by Indie. He is the best Dev. and his ROMs are excellent. I have been following his developments and they are great. He is always answering questions/problems that his fans might have.
Thanks to Indie, we are enjoying much more our Samsung phones


----------



## Dis86 (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably there are more developers that should be rewarded greatly for their hard and great job here in the community. But my vote goes to westcrip for sure for his always gorgeous developments on his Ressurection Remix rom! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1436854 I tried many roms, mostly they are all great but no one is as perfect for my taste as RR. It's the perfect peanut butter for my p.b./jelly time


----------



## simonwil (Nov 29, 2012)

Has to be ::indie::

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## chappado (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie has done some great work. He is the best Dev. and his ROMs are excellent


----------



## deadman13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Without indie = no omega team = no omega rom series for our phones = no omega fans = no 5 million viewers bring to omega thread for S3.

Thank You Indie! :thumbup:
Omega Rom Series for life!:beer:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## weganet (Nov 29, 2012)

INDIE is the best Dev

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## debasser (Nov 29, 2012)

Indie the best!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## sak500 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely Indie. The guy who developed first custom S3 Rom when he didn't even have the phone yet. It was around May 25th that i bought mine and started giving him the information he required about the phone and he developed it based on his experience of S2. I'm glad to have participated in the first Omega Rom development for S3. Hope indie wins he never rested after that and he deserves to win.

Here you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## Johnti (Nov 29, 2012)

Indeed Indie is the best. He is the reason to go home and watch his threads. Especially for the S3 of mine.
All credits to Indie.


----------



## flight23 (Nov 29, 2012)

INdie did defintely an outstanding job with his omega roms! Additionally he is always helpful und polite. So I give my vote to him: Indie


----------



## vasilis266 (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 for Indie my old friend and the best developer!!!!


----------



## andrianarison (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 for indie 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-N7100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## acefsw (Nov 29, 2012)

mrRobinson said:


> Well if I had to name just one I'd have to go with Chainfire
> Sure we all know how much he contributes and keeps root going on so many phones but what makes me thankful is the knowledgable articles and explainations.
> Articles like the Guidelines for problem-free su usage.  His dev blog is a must read as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think chainfire is not only one of the most productive devs on xda, he is also one of the most generous--he posts his apps here for all to use and provides comprehensive instructions. He develops for not just one device, but for many e.g. SuperSu, Odin mobile, etc. He also provides easy rooting solutions like cf root so that masses of n00bs can enjoy a rooted device experience. The fact is that he has made it easier for many to enjoy and maintain their devices period. I don't even know the guy, never even asked him a question, but the fact is, I've read his posts, learned a lot and use his tools on a daily basis without ever once thanking him. So, thanks, Chainfire for making my and many others rooted experience a joy. P.S. I will be buying your paid apps soon and hope others will do the same.


----------



## szabof1 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Thanks to Epsylon3*

I am thankful for his development (CM7, CM9, CM10) and hacking the bootloader of Motorola Defy to Epsylon3. He (together with Quarx) did a lot for our Defy.


----------



## leonardo-lavazza (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 for Indie and his great work
Best ROM I had so far!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Nov 29, 2012)

I am most thankful for ::indie:: and his Omega roms for Galaxy S2,S3 and Note2.
Without ::indie:: my Note2 and my girlfriends S3 would suck bigtime.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## firomero (Nov 30, 2012)

yes there are many devs that deserve the vote but since is just 1  ..............


+1 for Indie  OMEGA WIZZARD


----------



## Anthartic Rain (Nov 30, 2012)

INDIE is my favourite in this contest.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## willverduzco (Nov 30, 2012)

Alright, guys! The contest is now closed!

Thank you to everyone (and I do mean everyone) who participated. *A winner will be announced in the coming week!*


----------



## MonkeyMage (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks indie

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548[/QUOTE]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 30, 2012)

The madness comes to an end! While I voted for Quarx, I am starting to appreciate ::indie::'s work too. I know how much work Quarx put in for Defy and I guess the same can be said for ::indie:: for his ROMs. It's a shame that there is only one N7 to give out (and that too in a US! postcode) as both of these devs deserve to get one each as evident from the support they have gathered in this heck of a thread.


----------



## geovass (Nov 30, 2012)

+1 for Indie and his great work on the OMEGA ROMS...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## FcukBloat (Nov 30, 2012)

the contest is closed.. please guys..............


----------



## Publicity (Nov 30, 2012)

Would like to thank indie for his hard work on omega roms. I think he's really great and you can tell he's put a lot of work in the project. Indie is the best!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Nagk (Nov 30, 2012)

Indie for OMEGAs on SGS2 & SGS3,best used till today!


----------



## Gizmoe (Nov 30, 2012)

*CONTEST ENDED ON 11/29*

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## arisgiann (Nov 30, 2012)

+1 for Indie from me.......

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## rawdaddymagraden (Nov 30, 2012)

Contest is over guys  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FcukBloat (Nov 30, 2012)

arisgiann said:


> +1 for Indie from me.......
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

Click to collapse



would you care read at least the POST JUST ABOVE YOURS????????????


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

moly82 said:


> would you care read at least the POST JUST ABOVE YOURS????????????

Click to collapse



Leave it guys... its nothing new.. they will post even if we change thread title to contest over...

I wish mods had locked this thread as it was for contest and now its over.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## willverduzco (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the amazing (and abundant) contest entries! So who's interested in hearing the winners?

I'm still re-examining all of the responses, but will have the final winners some time later this week or early next week. That said, we've already determined the winning developer!

XDA Recognized Developer Quarx, congratulations on your new Nexus 7. Thank you for development work and contributions to the community. Please send me a PM with your shipping address, and I will send you your device as soon as your winning nominator is chosen.

Cheers!


----------



## defim (Dec 4, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> XDA Recognized Developer Quarx, congratulations on your new Nexus 7. Thank you for development work and contributions to the community.

Click to collapse



Great, Quarx deserved it!

Btw, i know the "thanks" button, but

```
Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
```
sucks!


----------



## fryingpan0613 (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought it was limited to users in the US?

sent from my awesomely huge Note II


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

fryingpan0613 said:


> I thought it was limited to users in the US?
> 
> sent from my awesomely huge Note II

Click to collapse



Not for devs... but limited to users who nominate the devs....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## willverduzco (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not for devs... but limited to users who nominate the devs....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Bingo.


----------



## ebol94 (Dec 4, 2012)

Quarx's the best developer. He's the reason why I can keep updating my Motorola Defy, even thought it hasn't received Ice Cream Sandwich, we're running Jelly bean 4.1.2 !


----------



## AlexGraves (Dec 4, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the amazing (and abundant) contest entries! So who's interested in hearing the winners?
> 
> I'm still re-examining all of the responses, but will have the final winners some time later this week or early next week. That said, we've already determined the winning developer!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Owh YEAAAH!!!...  Cheers for Quarx!! 
He deserves it!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## nidhish91 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was the second guy who nominated him(check pg.9) 
i feel so proud of my developer..Thanks Quarx for development in Defy section. I am proud to still use it :beer::thumbup:

S3nt fr0m my D3fy 0n J3llyb34n


----------



## KicknGuitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations Quarx!
However, I think a second round of "Thank You's" are in order for all the Devs.

Take your pick, this one's on me.


----------



## Quarx (Dec 5, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the amazing (and abundant) contest entries! So who's interested in hearing the winners?
> I'm still re-examining all of the responses, but will have the final winners some time later this week or early next week. That said, we've already determined the winning developer!
> XDA Recognized Developer Quarx, congratulations on your new Nexus 7. Thank you for development work and contributions to the community. Please send me a PM with your shipping address, and I will send you your device as soon as your winning nominator is chosen.
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Big Thanks  to Users for voting and  to XDA team for the nice competitions and gifts.  I'm really pleased  :victory:
I sent the address in pm


----------



## Da Avenger (Dec 5, 2012)

*Congratulations Quarx*



willverduzco said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the amazing (and abundant) contest entries! So who's interested in hearing the winners?
> 
> I'm still re-examining all of the responses, but will have the final winners some time later this week or early next week. That said, we've already determined the winning developer!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quarx Truly Deserves it,for the constant development for Motorola Defy.Its Great to hear him winning  

Congratulations Quarx on winning :victory::victory: 
Keep Up the Good Work   :good:


----------



## theclaytons (Dec 5, 2012)

Quarx said:


> Big Thanks  to Users for voting and  to XDA team for the nice competitions and gifts.  I'm really pleased  :victory:
> I sent the address in pm

Click to collapse



Mate, you deserve it. You are amazing with what you have done and continue to do.


----------



## bbllaazzee (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations Quarx, a well deserved one :victory:. You make all Defy holders proud to have JB on their devices.


----------



## eda80 (Dec 5, 2012)

The best

GT-I9100 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats quarx 
A well deserved victory


----------



## srijithn (Dec 5, 2012)

*Motorola Defy !!!*

Congratz Quarx. 

and thanks to XDA .,
on organizing such competitions and announcing the winner !!!


----------



## clim30j (Dec 5, 2012)

*Please let us know why Quarx sir is chosen as winner.*

Congratulations Quarx sir (",) your CM7 saved my Defy-green lens from the issues Motorola gave us in Android 2.2.2.
Although many are happy that Quarx sir wins, some users may be interested to know the reasons behind choosing/deciding the winner in this contest.
This request may seems "harmful" to the XDA community, but people reading through this contest's thread will find that developer "indie" sir seems to have more votes than Quarx sir.
Please forgive me if i have said/done anything wrong.


----------



## AlexGraves (Dec 5, 2012)

Quarx said:


> Big Thanks  to Users for voting and  to XDA team for the nice competitions and gifts.  I'm really pleased  :victory:
> I sent the address in pm

Click to collapse



Congrats, Quarx!! 

So after this, you will be developing CM rom for Nexus 7 as well? 
That would be awesome!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## I-S (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations Quarx, thoroughly deserved, hence my nomination (the first in the thread!).


----------



## srijithn (Dec 5, 2012)

*:?*



willverduzco said:


> Bingo.

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Not for devs... but limited to users who nominate the devs....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



................................................................................................................

But Still., If you have a US postal address., The product can be sent there ?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

srijithn said:


> ................................................................................................................
> 
> But Still., If you have a US postal address., The product can be sent there ?

Click to collapse



Uumm.. yes... that's what was written on portal if you can remember... you need to be U S citizen or you can give a US shipping address if you have someone there who can send it to your home country at your own cost..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## m4manusraj (Dec 5, 2012)

*Quarx the great..*

I really say that Quarx deserve the prize....

He is actually the GOD of Motorola Defy...!!

Congratulation...


----------



## Maxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats Quarx looks like even I have a nexus 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeesStolk (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations to Quarx, I don't no his work, but I have read a lot of good stuff about him. He sounds like a great helpful Dev.
But, when I do some counting, I believe that Indie had more counts and so has Satdino.
Or am I missing something? 
I know indie works and I am loving his work and I am proud to be in his team.  Although family is a better name for it. 
Anyway, I like to know if I made a mistake with counting?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gizmoe (Dec 6, 2012)

KeesStolk said:


> Congratulations to Quarx, I don't no his work, but I have read a lot of good stuff about him. He sounds like a great helpful Dev.
> But, when I do some counting, I believe that Indie had more counts and so has Satdino.
> Or am I missing something?
> I know indie works and I am loving his work and I am proud to be in his team.  Although family is a better name for it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though indie probably did come up more the contest was limited to US voters. 



fryingpan0613 said:


> I thought it was limited to users in the US?
> 
> sent from my awesomely huge Note II

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Not for devs... but limited to users who nominate the devs....

Click to collapse











willverduzco said:


> Bingo.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Gizmoe said:


> Even though indie probably did come up more the contest was limited to us voters.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't think that's how it was... everyone had right to vote whether they live in US or not... the users wouldn't have been eligible for nexus 7 that's all..

What I think is, they never said how they will choose..

They only said posts with thanks on them will have more chance in getting selected...

So, there is no rule they should reveal how they choose...

As there are several devs here who really deserved to be winners.. its always sad to see that at the end of the day, only one can be chosen.. but we must accept it and be happy with whatever the decision..

As winner seems to be single handedly made later versions of android to defy users.. its quite a feat I feel... I don't know much as I have not owned a defy device... but being stuck on gb in my device and devs trying hard to bring ics .. I know how hard it is to single handedly do the work, what he did.. this is just my opinion...

But everyone else had worked really hard too.. so its always difficult to choose...

And we should leave it as it is and shouldn't ask why they choose like this or what the reasons were etc.. 

Seems to me revealing how they choose will cause more conflicts than any good its going to do.. and I don't think they are gonna reveal it anyway... 

I for one, am happy to get a chance to appreciate all the works of dev with this opportunity they provided regardless of who won.. I voted for chain fire.. but he didn't get much votes... it was just about rom devs mostly... but everyone has equal share of having their voices heard and that's was important about this contest I feel...

Thanks xda for providing a chance to give our appreciation to all our devs who deserve it really...:thumbup::thumbup:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## ::indie:: (Dec 6, 2012)

I am glad this thread re-opend so I can thank xda for this contest and all you for voting especially the ones who voted for me.
I am really honored!



Quarx said:


> Big Thanks  to Users for voting and  to XDA team for the nice competitions and gifts.  I'm really pleased  :victory:
> I sent the address in pm

Click to collapse



Congratulations Quarx.



Gizmoe said:


> Even though indie probably did come up more the contest was limited to US voters.
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is the rules: 
Due to previous difficulties we’ve encountered when mailing internationally, this contest will be open to US residents (or those with proxy US shipping addresses) only. The winning entry will be selected by myself and the rest of the XDA Administration team. We will be looking at which posts receive the most “thanks,” but that is certainly not the only criteria for winning. Finally, since each member can only have one “favorite” developer, each community member is allowed at most one entry. Those with multiple entries will be immediately disqualified.

I read the hole thread carefully and here is the results from my counts:

*Posts only with US residents (from the flag).*
*THANKS*
Post that received the most “thanks”
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34749215&postcount=594
it was made by Satdino (American citizen with proxy US shipping address)
This post received *200* “thanks” the second post has had only a few “thanks”
*VOTING POSTS*
*5* voting posts for ::indie:: from US residents
*4* voting posts for Quarx from US residents

*Voting Posts from all Users .*
*THANKS*
Post that received the most “thanks”
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34749215&postcount=594
it was made by Satdino (American citizen with proxy US shipping address)
This post received *200* “thanks” the second post has had only a few “thanks”
The second post received *51* “thanks” and was made by srijithn for Quarx
This mean *150%* more “thanks” at Satdino's voting post.
*VOTING POSTS*
*200* voting posts for ::indie:: from all users
*140 *voting posts for Quarx from all users
*30%* more voting posts for ::indie:: 

Is there a mistake? 
If not it will be nice to know the criteria for choosing the winner.


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 6, 2012)

Well i dont wanna raise any issues to the developer community, but this is what i feel for Quarx! 

Quarx is a 21 yr old guy, who passionately devotes time for this development apart from his college work and important career phase.

He not only rescued our defy/defy+ which were long forgotten by Motorola, but also poured life with Custom Kernel on a locked bootloader, with hours and hours of testing and debugging! Imagine our device travelled a long journey from: 

eclair->froyo->gingerbread->ics->jb(4.2)

Which is pretty difficult in my opinion on a locked bl, generally htc,samsung, sony have got tools to unlock bootlaoder (as seen on my friends' phone) so the development may be faster, but still quarx manages to achieve the breakthrough! Also the ROMs are perfected for daily use! 

Hence quarx deserved the gift!

I know all the developers here are very brilliant and everyone deserves #respect! And thats why i urge xda/sponsorers to come with more and more such competition!

All the best quarx, indie! 

We are thankful to have such a community!

Thank you XDA! 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## StreamingMT (Dec 6, 2012)

Je remercie Indie; pour ces ROMS Note 2 et S3, il fait énormement de mises à jours et réalise un travail super.

Big thanks to Indie!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Good Motivation*

:good:


----------



## Gizmoe (Dec 6, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Gizmoe said:


> If you actually read what I posted you will see the portal administrator who ran this confirms what was stated. No argument just facts. Take your politics somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol..  I did read your post..  The first paragraph was reply to your post that's all..  I never intended anything else at you.. 

What's with the politics comment? 

I'm not doing any politics..  Sorry if it felt like that to you..  You just understood me wrong..  I don't wanna comment on this again.. I don't know how you got that idea that I was doing politics...  Sorry for confusion.. 

I was just stating my opinion to asking of how things are done to select winner..  It wasn't a reply to you.. Only first paragraph was towards your post... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Gizmoe (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol..  I did read your post..  The first paragraph was reply to your post that's all..  I never intended anything else at you..
> 
> What's with the politics comment?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I re read the post and realized I mixed up what you said with someone else so forgive the politics statement. Also your the one who said its only open to US voters and the portal admin agreed with you, so now I'm confused.  It's really early where I live. Sorry. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Gizmoe said:


> I re read the post and realized I mixed up what you said with someone else so forgive the politics statement. Also your the one who said its only open to US voters and the portal admin agreed with you, so now I'm confused.  It's really early where I live. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



No problem man..  Confusions do happen... I was genuinely confused with your post

Glad you understood.. :thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## GlasGhost (Dec 9, 2012)

Wish I had known about XDA sooner.


----------



## BBKGTTDi (Dec 9, 2012)

GlasGhost said:


> Wish I had known about XDA sooner.

Click to collapse



Better late than never known at all :angel:


----------



## hassantalal11 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## willverduzco (Dec 12, 2012)

*Hi again, all! Time for a quick update!*

We have selected a voter to win the contest, but before we proceed, we would like to present you all with an option.

We picked Quarx as the winning *developer* due to his proficient development work, the gratitude shown by his fans, and most importantly, because he develops for a good, but forgotten device that would otherwise go unnoticed and leave many users without a suitable alternative to OEM-derived doom.

However, I see that a fair number of voters would like to see ::indie:: as the winning developer instead. We didn't select him as the winner because his _relative impact_ on the devices he develops for hasn't been as large due to the fact that there are already so many other extremely talented developers also working on all of those devices.

*Now this is where I let you choose what happens.*

We have two Nexus 7 tablets to give away. As I said earlier, one is going to Quarx. (On a side note, Russian addresses are much, much more complicated than American addresses!) I would like you to choose what happens with the second device.

I have enabled a poll in this thread. You can now choose whether the second Nexus 7 goes to the winner who nominated Quarx or to ::indie::. I will leave this poll open until Sunday. Good luck to all!

*Finally, I've seen a bit too much trolling and arguing in this thread. I hate to say things like this, but keep it friendly in here. Don't make me IP ban you from the site. Don't forget that the admin hammer is much larger and angrier than the moderator hammer. I don't like wielding it, but I will if necessary. So let's be mature, and congratulate the winners. Heck, you can now even pick the second winner!*


----------



## my2ct (Dec 12, 2012)

Let the second device go to indie, wie need those developers. The community profits from their work. 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairxda (Dec 12, 2012)

Changing the rules afterwards? 

Ok, Indie should get a Nexus too in this concrete case!

But by which arguments in a more abstract figure one could change 
the rules afterwards?

By the way: I would pay some money for a third device! Let me say: 10 Euro.

If it would be possible to pay in an easy way, i am sure that more users would pay too for indie ...


----------



## FcukBloat (Dec 12, 2012)

fairxda said:


> Changing the rules afterwards?
> 
> Ok, Indie should get a Nexus too in this concrete case!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probably they are changing the rules because many did cry/complain for indie after the result (indie himself cryed for the result...)

and because people is keep asking asking and asking.. as you are doing now..

why just don't accept the result/decision instead of asking?
doing this way I think it is difficult more contest will come in the future.. someone has always to complain for something.. what a sh*t!!

if quarx was the winner, probably he deserved it more than indie (in spite of the posts/thanks arrived in this thread, also consider that defy owners are much less than samsung owners, so you can not just compare the thanks arrived.. guys wake up!!).. the reasons was explained and btw they could be imagined without asking many times for them (I don't think here are xda are racist or something and made quarx win because of other reasons a part from the kind of job done..!!)

so if they are changing now the rules is to give indie some more chances to win as well.. and make all indie's fans shut up!
but it seems it is not enough.. and someone is still not happy and have to complain.. 


ps: considering quarx deserved to win for me, of course I did vote to give the nexus 7 to a quarx's voter..


----------



## KeesStolk (Dec 12, 2012)

Although I understand the decision that is been made for the first device, I still have some mixed feelings about. 
Anyway, not up to me. 
But it would be far, when looking at all those votes for indie, that he will get the other one. 
So in short, my vote is to indie. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raubkatze (Dec 12, 2012)

KeesStolk said:


> Although I understand the decision that is been made for the first device, I still have some mixed feelings about.
> Anyway, not up to me.
> But it would be far, when looking at all those votes for indie, that he will get the other one.
> So in short, my vote is to indie.
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely agree! And, yes, my vote is to Indie too!


----------



## Chris_84 (Dec 12, 2012)

*You guys know who I choose. *

My vote goes clearly to indie! You already got the link to his profile a couple of times!


----------



## Maxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 12, 2012)

vote for Quarx again and again and again.....

porting to device with own kernel unlocked bootloader is way way easier than to port all versions on android after 2.2(froyo) to a locked bootloader and stock kernal (until few months ago), even if he doesnt win defy owner will buy him one coz he is the one because of whom we run all the latest versions of android

no offense did any other dev do that?


----------



## fairxda (Dec 12, 2012)

moly82 said:


> probably they are changing the rules because many did cry/complain for indie after the result (indie himself cryed for the result...)
> 
> and because people is keep asking asking and asking.. as you are doing now..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You think one should only say yes or no and not write so much?
You are right!
I have a defy+ and I voted for Quarx and now for Indie if we users pay some money for the third nexus - for Indie!


----------



## fifamaniac (Dec 12, 2012)

Omegas Indie dev and his team are the best in the place...

Omegas V34
Siyah 1.8.4
Sent from the frozen Haute Savoie... French county... hehehehhe


----------



## cooza (Dec 12, 2012)

*indies the best*

*First vote goes unchanged.Definetly indie is the winner here folks*:victory:


----------



## Xode (Dec 12, 2012)

Changing the rules will not change anything to me ....  ::indie:: was and still are my choice ..........


----------



## I-S (Dec 12, 2012)

I was one of Quarx's nominators. 

I would still have nominated Quarx if the competition had stated that two Devs would win Nexus 7s, and I'm very pleased that Quarx did win. I have donated to Quarx also for his development work. 

I have in the past run a forum, and I'm fully aware what a difficult job it is and that you can not please everyone all of the time. This is a good example - although the rules stated that post counts and thanks counts were not the only selection criteria, Indie was vocal about his feelings that he felt he should have won and his supporters have echoed that. They will easily win the vote as, as stated earlier in the thread, there are many more users of samsung devices than the Defy. 

I think the principle of changing the rules and structure after the competition has closed is a very bad one. If it were the lottery it would be drawing the numbers, and then deciding that you have to add them all up to win.

Personally I would rather see the remaining Nexus 7 become the object of a new christmas competition for developers if the original rules of the competition are not going to be followed.


----------



## FcukBloat (Dec 12, 2012)

fairxda said:


> You think one should only say yes or no and not write so much?
> You are right!
> I have a defy+ and I voted for Quarx and now for Indie if we users pay some money for the third nexus - for Indie!

Click to collapse



..so you were "on my same side".. I quoted the wrong post sorry 
actually it was intended to all indie fans blaming xda for making win quarx..


----------



## oSandmaNo (Dec 12, 2012)

Let indie have the second Nexus 7!
After all he did get so many votes.


----------



## fairxda (Dec 12, 2012)

moly82 said:


> ..so you were "on my same side".. I quoted the wrong post sorry
> actually it was intended to all indie fans blaming xda for making win quarx..

Click to collapse



If there are some, let them do. Maybe they are fighters as you and me ...


----------



## Deonix (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the idea but why change the contest? It's only correct that the Winners are the dev and user who voted. I respect your judgement but i see no point in changing them. I see people post about others devs.. should i expect to see them included later in the poll? I know, i voted for Quarx but i voted for him not for me.

I vote for leaving the contest the way it was from start. As you said Quarx was chosen for his contribution and the great users who voted for him should get their prize.
And there's the future giveaways and contests? If this one gets changed and the user does not get it, what can we except from future giveaways like this one? 

Again, i write the above lines with great respect and admiration for the XDA community.


----------



## fifamaniac (Dec 12, 2012)

Deonix said:


> I like the idea but why change the contest? It's only correct that the Winners are the dev and user who voted. I respect your judgement but i see no point in changing them. I see people post about others devs.. should i expect to see them included later in the poll? I know, i voted for Quarx but i voted for him not for me.
> 
> I vote for leaving the contest the way it was from start. As you said Quarx was chosen for his contribution and the great users who voted for him should get their prize.
> And there's the future giveaways and contests? If this one gets changed and the user does not get it, what can we except from future giveaways like this one?
> ...

Click to collapse



Indie from Omega's Team must win this one!! He diserve it... here is the link from his profile
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548
Thx


----------



## Leoisright (Dec 12, 2012)

Ask quartz if iindie can receive the second device.  If he says no, thats up to him.

Hard to change the rules after the contest is over.  If people cried or what not for another Dev, they should pool money and get one donated to them.  Its $249...not that much money for a ton of people voting for a Dev.

sent from my Nexus 10 Stella


----------



## cuchulain22 (Dec 12, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie


----------



## TrayLunch (Dec 12, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> *Hi again, all! Time for a quick update!*
> 
> We have selected a voter to win the contest, but before we proceed, we would like to present you all with an option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says a winning nominator had been selected, right? I think you should ask the winning poster/nominator if they want to give up their Nexus 7 for indie. They've already rightfully won it according to the rules, and now you're putting it up for community vote whether or not you give their prize away? I'm sorry, but that's not the communities decision. It isn't theirs to give away. They didn't win it. I didn't nominate either of these devs, and I'm sure they are both really deserving, but rules are rules and there can only be one winner. 

If you want to change the rules after the fact, do it, but don't put the decision/blame on the community. It's XDA's to give away, and it's XDA's decision of who they want to give it to. Lie and say Indie nominated Quarx if you want. 

Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness


----------



## pedja381 (Dec 12, 2012)

My vote goes to :indie: :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## fryingpan0613 (Dec 12, 2012)

TrayLunch said:


> It says a winning nominator had been selected, right? I think you should ask the winning poster/nominator if they want to give up their Nexus 7 for indie. They've already rightfully won it according to the rules, and now you're putting it up for community vote whether or not you give their prize away? I'm sorry, but that's not the communities decision. It isn't theirs to give away. They didn't win it. I didn't nominate either of these devs, and I'm sure they are both really deserving, but rules are rules and there can only be one winner.
> 
> If you want to change the rules after the fact, do it, but don't put the decision/blame on the community. It's XDA's to give away, and it's XDA's decision of who they want to give it to. Lie and say Indie nominated Quarx if you want.
> 
> Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness

Click to collapse



^This. I completely agree, no matter how great the dev this was not the rules from the beginning. If the users that support that dev want them to have one so bad, they should start a donation thread for them. 
Without the community voting, the original dev wouldn't have one,  so the original rules should be honored. I don't believe it is fair to change the rules after the contest. 

sent from my awesomely huge Note II


----------



## gal peleg (Dec 12, 2012)

My vote goes to :indie:

his the best!


----------



## julesg73 (Dec 12, 2012)

::indie:: all the way no doubt 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 12, 2012)

This is what I feel about the modification to the contest rules > :silly:

This is the first instance I have come across where rules were changed for a contest AFTER it ended and one of the winners was chosen! I am not saying ::indie:: is a lesser developer than Quarx but I am pretty sure that if the situation was the other way round, Quarx would simply have congratulated the winner and moved on.

To admins, mods and everyone - we should learn to respect a decision for which rules were already laid out. Neither Quarx nor ::indie:: asked for the N7. Quarx came out just a little better in the end. As someone already suggested, for people who still want ::indie:: to get a Nexus 7, why not get together and gift him one; he sure deserves it :angel: Or you can vote on the poll to take the device away from a deserving winner from the community and give it to ::indie::, in which case it will not reach ::indie:: without the silent tear of some deserving member  Btw, I am already out from the competition as I am not from the US


----------



## willverduzco (Dec 12, 2012)

Guys, instead of complaining about the *potential* modification (which was presented as a *votable option* because of popular demand for Quarx to be awarded a prize), show your opinion by voting. Not to say something like, "this is why we can't have nice things," but... This is why we can't have nice things. As you all undoubtedly realize, the power to choose whether we keep the original winners or modify the rules is solely in your control now. So get out there and vote. Heck, get your XDA friends to vote. If the majority thinks we shouldn't modify the contest, we won't. If they majority thinks we should, we will.


----------



## bigtoysrock (Dec 12, 2012)

Only in America can we change the rules after a contest ends...... 


Leave the rules as they were when the contest began.


----------



## iakovidis (Dec 12, 2012)

I am one of indie's voters.

I believe I can see both sides here.

First side says sick to the rules, give one tablet to a developer, thank him for his work. A great gesture. A side-appreciation token along with the donations he might get. I agree 100% 
Second tablet-sick to the rule, give it to some random voter. Hm.. ok. But I can't see the real reason here. Maybe the winning user will feel that finally doing ..... nothing to the community got him something? Or that he just got lucky on a random giveaway? It's the rule, but it's pointless imho

Second side says sick to the rules on first tablet. Change the rules on second one. 
That's the side I should vote for but I am not sure. I believe it's better but still..
There are so many developers with great work that make xda what it is. 

Maybe a random recognised developer would be better? 

P.S. sorry indie but you already won in my heart  If you plan to support nexus 7 I'll chip in 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fireblade (Dec 12, 2012)

As willverduzco said it's up to US to decide what will happen.. and if you have a look at the poll you already know what the majority of people want. So agree or not, it's not xda changing the rules, they only gave us an option, but ultimately WE are changing them.


----------



## TrayLunch (Dec 12, 2012)

iakovidis said:


> I am one of indie's voters.
> 
> I believe I can see both sides here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'm sorry, but I'll have to disagree here. It doesn't go to a random voter. The second tablet was to go to a deserving nominator who stated the best case for the winning dev. The winning dev was supposed to be based on a quality post that received the most support via thanks, and whatever else the admins decided was important. I'm sure a lot of thought effort and heartfelt sentiment went into the winning post.

I'm sorry, but this is a huge mistake. This shouldn't be left up to the community. If the rules are gonna change, it should be the folks who are deciding the winners that do it and take responsibility for it. SMH

Elite Tester for Mijjz Goodness


----------



## tisazalay (Dec 12, 2012)

I vote ::Indie:: in case I win the Lexus 7 please send it to ::Indie:: right away.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gimmick56 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Vote for indie*

My vote goes to the one and only 

:good: """indie""" :good:

Here is the link from his provile:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2576548


----------



## yurann (Dec 12, 2012)

*vote*

My vote goes to :indie:
the best


----------



## daniel4653 (Dec 12, 2012)

This is ****ed up. Op hand the nexus to whoever won it first. 
I vote indie I guess 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I-S (Dec 12, 2012)

daniel4653 said:


> This is ****ed up. Op hand the nexus to whoever won it first.
> I vote indie I guess
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And this is the problem. You voted for the person that did not win it first despite saying to give it to the person that did? 

Indie was not hard done by, quarx won the competition fair and square.  I don't think that anyone has argued that that is not the case. 

Of course indie will win the vote - the community wants to reward a developer,  and that the level of support he has among the large Samsung community will far outweigh the number of people who will be bothered to vote the principle of sticking to the rules as stated at the beginning. 

Congratulations indie.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Can we stop posting here?

Just vote on the poll as admin/op asked..

Remember folks.. admin/op gave a fair warning that he doesn't like arguments.. so please lets keep our opinions to ourselves and try to vote in poll? Unless someone getting banned for this..


"Voting is on poll"

Not in posts... so stop posting and get on browser and start voting.. 
I have voted.. just don't say anything more on topic which will only cause unintentional rift between people.. which this contest was not made for..

We were given an opportunity to appreciate our dev & lets rejoice at that.. please stop posting about voting... just vote on poll of this thread..

If someone is new and doesn't know where it is.. please check above title name in website page and its not visible in app..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## daniel4653 (Dec 12, 2012)

I-S said:


> And this is the problem. You voted for the person that did not win it first despite saying to give it to the person that did?
> 
> Indie was not hard done by, quarx won the competition fair and square.  I don't think that anyone has argued that that is not the case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha I haven't read everything I just saw everyone voting for him  

Ignore that part. Sorry about that. 

But OP give it to the person who won it first. Would you like it if you won a million dollars then the supplier says ",naw  I'll give it to this other guy" 


And for rewarding a developer, I could care less if indie is a developer he doesn't deserve it in this contest. People just want to give it to him so he can develop on it. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DingoDingo (Dec 12, 2012)

Quarx

Sent from my MB526


----------



## daniel4653 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Can we stop posting here?
> 
> Just vote on the poll as admin/op asked..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This contest to my knowledge already has a winner so the shouldnt be voting being conducted!!!! And we are talking about the validation of this thread so it is on topic. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delio163 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've been using custom ROM since sgs1,sgs2,and now sgs3 and I've been flashaholic of so many custom ROM but indeed always coming back to indie ROM because indie ROM is simply the best....

My vote goes to INDIE.....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## rishi2100 (Dec 13, 2012)

Rules could be bent, but not changed. Let's stick to the rules and give a *third* nexus 7 to indie :angel:
Than everyone will be happy...


----------



## Lightroom (Dec 13, 2012)

My vote goes to :indie:
the best..  


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Maplobats (Dec 14, 2012)

I voted for indie this second time (and the first) because I think he deserves a win, and the community spirit in omega threads is second to none.  Unfortunately this second time I voted before I fully understood what was going on, and while I think indie is a great dev and deserves some reward, I am strongly opposed to changing the rules after the fact...just doesn't seem right to me.

As a second note, it would have been nice to have clear concise guidelines for how the winner was picked originally, rather than number of votes and thanks will contribute, plus a vague description of other factors that will be considered....I think that could avoid the situation we are now in.
And finally, a big thanks to all developers who contribute to our community, there are so many of them-- and our devices wouldn't be as great as they are without them.  If I had a motorola, I am sure I would have voted for and be defending Quarx, who also seems to have built a great community spirit as well as doing great dev work.

sudo apt-get remove my-previous-vote


----------



## stesteste (Dec 14, 2012)

indie best omega rom v8.. and others

omega rom v8 7100


----------



## Unexist6969 (Dec 14, 2012)

stesteste said:


> indie best omega rom v8.. and others
> 
> omega rom v8 7100

Click to collapse



No offence but indie's rom seems more like a kang compared to quarx, not that kangs are bad, allot of users like them. 
I never heard of quarx but I see he did allot of original work there, which in my point of view not many devs can do that... And is allot more work & understanding than a rom kitchen

I voted for entropy512 btw 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Publicity (Dec 14, 2012)

I want to thank indie for his incredible work and efforts to produce such a fantastic rom! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Mattix724 (Dec 15, 2012)

"Hey guys we have selected a winner for the contest, but wait... We've decided to change the rules and put the decision in the hands of the community so the original winner, regardless of deserving being the original winner, will now have to get votes from the community in order to be the new winner"

In example... "On tonight's Ink Master, artist #1 won the competition based on skill and overall work throughout the competition, but we're going to let the viewers decide who gets the $100,000 and title of Ink Master even though we already selected a winner."

That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever read in all of the history of XDA. It actually defeats the purpose of why we are all here.

Instead of giving tablet #2 to a member who voted for a nominee, how about the original winner gets his/her prize for the work that he/she has given to the community regardless of followers/fans. And the winner of the popular vote gets the 2nd tablet for being the popular vote.

Makes more sense to me...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## zige (Dec 15, 2012)

*Indie is the Man!!*

My vote definetly goes to Indie too! He deserve win!


----------



## willverduzco (Dec 15, 2012)

Mattix724 said:


> "Hey guys we have selected a winner for the contest, but wait... We've decided to change the rules and put the decision in the hands of the community so the original winner, regardless of deserving being the original winner, will now have to get votes from the community in order to be the new winner"
> 
> In example... "On tonight's Ink Master, artist #1 won the competition based on skill and overall work throughout the competition, but we're going to let the viewers decide who gets the $100,000 and title of Ink Master even though we already selected a winner."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone clearly didn't read my post! Given the surprising reaction to the initial winner announcement, I offered a chance for voters to change the rules (if popular vote allowed) to have the original winning developer (quarx) receive a tablet, along with the second place developer (indie). Indie's prize would be in place of the nominator of the first place developer. The original winning developer (quarx) will receive his tablet. I already have his address and am waiting for the community to decide whether a rule change is warranted to allow indie to win the second.

As I clearly stated earlier, the chance to change the rules is solely in your (the voters') hands. And apparently, thus far, the majority indeed wants to have the two winners be the original developer winner (quarx) and the second place developer (indie).

Even though people are habitually missing the point, I am leaving this thread open, but I hope that more people will actually vote and express whether they actually want the rules modified or not. There are still roughly 45.5 hours left in the contest, and if popular vote wants the original two winners (Quarx and his nominator) to win, they will. If, however, they prefer for the two leading developers (Quarx and Indie) to win, they will.

Again, decide by voting, but don't be bitter that others don't agree with your viewpoint.


----------



## Mattix724 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe I didn't quite understand what was going on. Give it to the two developers... They deserve it more than a simple user that was able to give a great speech about why a certain developer deserves to win.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote: 

Keep the original winners as is! I vote not to modify rules


Sent from my Swipe_Fablet_F1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daster_x (Dec 16, 2012)

*i vote for indie*

I vote for indie. and I'm sure the voting will be fair!
Blessings to all of you!


----------



## Terry.666 (Dec 16, 2012)

The criteria I think is SIMPLE!

Mine *ARE* mine and *YOURS ARE MINE*!!!! :laugh:


----------



## grboukis (Dec 16, 2012)

indie!!!!!


----------



## jomansch (Dec 16, 2012)

indie.who else.


----------



## LeGone (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie.. Indie.. 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## nikhtas (Dec 16, 2012)

indie!!!!!


----------



## karlhenrik (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie!!

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## elloar (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## sunny2303 (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alundra212 (Dec 16, 2012)

Im using tapatalk, how do I get to vote on this pool? 

Anyway the second winner should be indie, he deserves it more than anyone else!


----------



## julesg73 (Dec 16, 2012)

::indie::  ::indie::  ::indie::  ::indie::


----------



## syed73 (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote is for indie...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delio163 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm afraid maybe Indie will conquer the custom ROM world........lol.......go Indie you're the master chef of all custom ROM......I'm sorry to say this guys.lol.......:victory::victory::victory:


----------



## muhamet (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Bartman007 (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote was for the winner in the last contest for the N7, ::indie::

He was the winner for me and by the amount of thanks.:cyclops:


----------



## gimmick56 (Dec 16, 2012)

:laugh: My vote is for "indie", he's the winner.


----------



## mchu6am4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Once again my vote goes for the one and only indie for his fantastic omega roms! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cipiculla (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote goes to indie

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorcutt (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie for me! 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dynamostatik (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie is the winner 

Great job my friend :good:


----------



## lynx2025 (Dec 16, 2012)

Indie for me...


----------



## 6pudu5 (Dec 16, 2012)

My preference is for *::indie::* :fingers-crossed:


----------



## sachinaik (Dec 16, 2012)

My votes goes to my favourite developer  Indie....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unexist6969 (Dec 16, 2012)

INDIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRREEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRTTYYYUUUU :::::::: indie :::::::: indie indie indie!

Whoops misstype I mean quarx voter..
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## samtani776 (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote goes to Indie. The best developer..


----------



## Jeurum_92 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a Indie Rom user, but this contest change is just ridicolous.



> This is the rules:
> Due to previous difficulties we’ve encountered when mailing internationally, this contest will be open to US residents (or those with proxy US shipping addresses) only. The winning entry will be selected by myself and the rest of the XDA Administration team. *We will be looking at which posts receive the most “thanks,” but that is certainly not the only criteria for winning.* Finally, since each member can only have one “favorite” developer, each community member is allowed at most one entry. Those with multiple entries will be immediately disqualified.

Click to collapse



Indie had the most thanks, but quarx has done more in Development way.
So yes XDA was right to choose him to win, and so the person who had the winning post with the likes had to recieve the other Nexus!!!

If you only look at the Thanks, yes Indie should have won, if you look at the Rules, Quarx won.

Bit sad to change it afterwards because the community cries....


----------



## Iama (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote goes to :indie:
Because indie ROM is simply the best


----------



## Blackbirdxx9 (Dec 16, 2012)

definitiv ist :indie:!  der Beste!

Danke für Deine Arbeit!

P.S.: Wer ist Quarx? Nie gehört...


----------



## Bull_dog (Dec 16, 2012)

My vote goes for dev. Indie. the best dev..


----------



## galactob (Dec 16, 2012)

My votes goes to my favourite developer Indie !!!!!


----------



## nowy57 (Dec 16, 2012)

INDIE ..

thanks


----------



## Erick.ecd (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Renz33 (Dec 17, 2012)

Indie.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tyus (Dec 17, 2012)

Voted for indie :good:


----------



## try (Dec 17, 2012)

indie


----------



## willverduzco (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright, guys. Voting is now over, and it appears as if Indie is the winner of the second tablet! Congratulations, Indie. Go ahead and send me your address in both text and Google Maps form.

However, in order to spread some additional Holiday spirit, we will also be awarding another prize to the original winning nominator who selected Quarx. It won't be a Nexus 7, but it'll be nice. Stay tuned as we announce more details as soon as they're finalized!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> However, in order to spread some additional Holiday spirit, we will also be awarding another prize to the original winning nominator who selected Quarx. It won't be a Nexus 7, but it'll be nice. Stay tuned as we announce more details as soon as they're finalized!

Click to collapse



This made my day! Thanks for giving thoughts to all of the xda users... you(xda) made the best possible decision with circumstances I feel..

Thank you very much sir!:thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## ::indie:: (Dec 17, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> Alright, guys. Voting is now over, and it appears as if Indie is the winner of the second tablet! Congratulations, Indie. Go ahead and send me your address in both text and Google Maps form.
> 
> However, in order to spread some additional Holiday spirit, we will also be awarding another prize to the original winning nominator who selected Quarx. It won't be a Nexus 7, but it'll be nice. Stay tuned as we announce more details as soon as they're finalized!

Click to collapse



I'd like to thank you, xda and all the users who nominated for me.
My home address has been sent to your pm.


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 18, 2012)

That was one of the best decision OP/Moderator! :thumbup:

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## zylor (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats ::indie::! You got my vote mate


----------



## buffal0b1ll (Dec 19, 2012)

Indie

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cooza (Dec 19, 2012)

B.B.Q at indies house!!!!!!!:laugh:....if we can find it....


----------



## kinfauns (Jan 1, 2013)

*Thread temporarily closed*

Because of the increasing number of off-topic posts in this thread, it has been closed temporarily.

There is still an upcoming announcement to be made by willverduzco and he will reopen the thread when he's ready.


----------

